# [Saga] Star Wars: Rebels with Style OOC



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

So after roughly a week of a poll running on what game I should run, this is what comes out. This game will be set, obviously, during the Galactic Civil War and beginning just after the Battle of Yavin. Taking an idea from my other thread, I'll be running a short prologue to start the game, though without an intention to weed out players if we have a large number. Rather, its simply to get the game moving quick-like and giving a bit more reference to where the characters begin.

In that sense, the game is going to be set up a bit differently than most. The prologue, as it is simply a very short adventure, will be our jumping off point and once its over the game will likely move forward enough time to give the players a couple of free levels and get into some deeper action and a longer adventure.

The prologue, as mentioned above, will begin almost immediately after the Battle of Yavin. The Yavin base has been evacuated of all of its personnel under Imperial blockade and subsequent invasion. The players are to be the last of the Rebel forces on the ground, tasked with destroying the remaining data archives left behind and any other key equipment that the Imperial forces might find useful before getting off the planet, themselves.

For the characters, I'm willing to take a large group if necessary. The only important thing that needs to be present for each of the characters is a unique roll within the group, as the characters are part of a self-contained unit. If the group ends up being very large, I'll work out ways to essentially have the unit divided in two and work towards the same goal. Either way, the important thing is for the group to be, in a sense, fully formed and able to operate with minimal support from others. Thus, it would be helpful to have a pilot, medic, someone to do the talking, etc etc. Only other important thing is that rank is basically unimportant so no commanding officer type.

So, with that out of the way, the more detailed character creation rules...

-28 Point Buy
-4th Level
-Race appropriate to era(willing to allow certain races from Saga-Edition.com: The Star Wars Saga Edition RPG Databank on case by case basis)
-Any non-Jedi class(though Force-Sensitive PCs are okay)
-HP beyond 1st level will be handled through rolls on my end with physical dice
-24,000cr (48,000cr for Nobles with wealth)

I'm open to most anything, character wise, though I'm a bit(read: too much) of a Star Wars geek so there'll be at least a few things just not possible due to the time period. Would also prefer all the PCs to be able to speak Basic, though I could be talked into a non-Basic species with some effort. Also, as with the HP mention above, I'll handle pretty much all rolls on my end of the world with real dice.

 If there's anything I missed(which is very possible), feel free to bring it up and berate me.

Beyond that, lets see who's interested and what happens from here.


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2008)

*thinks for a second*

Just because I like to "keep it in the family" (I'm one of those that have actually created backstories for an entire family of characters to use) how right after Yavin are we talking about?  If it's a month (35 days) after Yavin, I have a pretty good character to use that just needs statting out.  

If any sooner, I'll have to create a whole new backstory.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

The full-scale invasion of Yavin that eventually happens occurs about 2-3 months after the Battle of Yavin. Since the characters will be the last ones on the ground...2-3 months after. Though it should be said that the base was under constant attack for that entire time, with ships moving in and out under heavy fire, if at all. It was definitely not a fun time for the Rebels.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

*Storm Trooper Armor?*

Is it possible to have Storm Trooper Armor for Armor? 

Surely we will have killed a few and possibly been able to have someone modify is so it does not look so Storm Troopery?

And will it be possible to take Jedi levels later, say at level 6 or so?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm assuming this is a recruitment thread? If so, I'd love to jump in on it. If not, then I will still follow the thread.


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The full-scale invasion of Yavin that eventually happens occurs about 2-3 months after the Battle of Yavin. Since the characters will be the last ones on the ground...2-3 months after. Though it should be said that the base was under constant attack for that entire time, with ships moving in and out under heavy fire, if at all. It was definitely not a fun time for the Rebels.




That works.  Character bio up tomorrow.  Stats sometime this weekend.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

Isn't there a Force Stealth Talent?

oR can I take Skill Training at 1rst level to get access to a skill that is outside my class (or use my Int bonus or Human bonus), like specifically Soldier getting access to Stealth?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Is it possible to have Storm Trooper Armor for Armor?
> 
> Surely we will have killed a few and possibly been able to have someone modify is so it does not look so Storm Troopery?




I'm a bit iffy on this idea, to be honest. I think I'd be okay with it if it was sans-helmet, thus it wouldn't convey the additional benefits and then it would also be obvious that the person is not, in fact, a Stormtrooper, which would otherwise be a bit of a problem...obviously.



> And will it be possible to take Jedi levels later, say at level 6 or so?




Possible but probably a distant possibility. Beyond the fact that this 'Jedi-less' era is mostly packed with them already for some reason, I think this game would be better served with more 'normal' types. Course, as mentioned before, Force-Sensitive types are alright but this is more a Rebels vs. Imperials game than something with a Jedi focus.



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this is a recruitment thread?




Indeed, it is.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

Would it be possible to get a non-Storm Trooper that bestowed the same benefits, possibly with an increased cost?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

I am working on a Human Level 4 Soldier/Sniper type.  I think I am going to forgo Force Training.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> oR can I take Skill Training at 1rst level to get access to a skill that is outside my class (or use my Int bonus or Human bonus), like specifically Soldier getting access to Stealth?




Would prefer to keep as much to the rules by the book as possible, so I'd have to say no to this one.

As to the armour...how about taking the Stormtrooper armour stats, reducing the Ref Def bonus by 1(bringing it to +5) and increasing the cost by 1k(to 9,000cr). Keeping the low-light vision/perception bonus and making the armour a bit more...well, unique.



> I am working on a Human Level 4 Soldier/Sniper type. I think I am going to forgo Force Training.




Caught this while I was posting. I think I see where you're going with the Soldier/stealth thing. Methinks, though, that a Scout almost reflects the idea of a Sniper a bit better than just a soldier. Or even a Scout/Soldier of some form.


Aaaand, I just realized I forgot to specific the system in the first post. Eek, better fix that.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 25, 2008)

Scout seems to be the way I am leaning. I'm thinking of basically a pilot with survival training.......... Seem okay?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll be posting up a Noble/Soldier face type who used to be a CorSec officer (A rookie) who left when Imperial Intelligence started assigning liasons to control the department and make it focus on the Rebellion.

She'll be skilled in the more social side of things, Persuasion, Gather Info, Deception, and the various knowledge skills that go with being a Police Officer.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

Alright. I picked up a level of Scout.

Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

*Garret Kandor (Human Soldier 3/Scout 1 [Scout at CL3] )*

This is the basics. Please let me know if they are off. 


***************** Abilities *****************
    Str 10  Dex 16 Con 14  Int 14 Wis 13 Cha 10
        +1 Dex +1Wis

*Talents:*
            [So1] Armored Defense
            [So3] Imp Armored Defense
            [Sc1] Imp Stealth

*Skills:*   1/2 CL + Abil + (Trained +5) + (SF +5)          
           +9 Endurance
           +10 Initiative
           +9 Knowledge (Tactics)
           +9 Mechanics
           +8 Perception
          *+8 Stealth (-2 ACP)  
           +8 Treat Injury

*Feats: * Weapons (Simple, Pistols, Rifles);  Armor (Light, Medium)

           [H1]    Point Blank Shot
           [L1]    Precise Shot  [L3] Skill Training (Stealth) 
           [So2]  WPN Focus (Rifles) 
           [Sc1] Shake It Off


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Scout seems to be the way I am leaning. I'm thinking of basically a pilot with survival training.......... Seem okay?




Sounds good. And that reminds me of something I need to update the first post with(well, two things...)

One being that Starships of the Galaxy is fair game for material. The other, unrelated but occurred to me at the same time, is that I'd prefer we avoid droid characters. 



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'll be posting up a Noble/Soldier face type who used to be a CorSec officer (A rookie) who left when Imperial Intelligence started assigning liasons to control the department and make it focus on the Rebellion.
> 
> She'll be skilled in the more social side of things, Persuasion, Gather Info, Deception, and the various knowledge skills that go with being a Police Officer.




I like it. Besides, what game would be complete without at least one Corellian?



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> This is the basics. Please let me know if they are off.




Looks good to my eye.

So at this point, character wise...here's what we have developing:

Sniper
Face(of sorts)
Pilot(of a sort)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 25, 2008)

Is there any kind of way I can get a ship to start with?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 25, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sniper
> Face(of sorts)
> Pilot(of a sort)



You can add a demolitions expert to that list .

That means I'm very much interested and would like to do a bomb-man. If we're supposed to destroy the archives, nothing's better than a nice big boom!

A Sullustan maybe...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 25, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The other, unrelated but occurred to me at the same time, is that I'd prefer we avoid droid characters.



Ah. Uh. Well. Darn. 

I was going to propose an LE repair droid techy character, but that's that I guess.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd like to play some sort of tech soldier commando. However, i was wondering if i could use the Ubese race from saga-edition. A Boushh-like commando-character would be cool... If not i think i'd opt for a wookie commando.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 25, 2008)

*Dr. Viria Olmaji*

Argh, damn my tiredness from yesterday! I'm so late in getting here. I'd like to toss my hat in for a medic / fire support soldier. Stats later today, story this weekend. I'll edit when I get home.

Viria Olmaji Human Female Soldier 4

Attributes
Str 15 (+2)
Dex 15 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 08 (-1)

(+1 Dexterity +1 Strength at 4th Level)

Talents
Armored Defense (1st level)
Improved Armored Defense (3rd Level)

Skills
+8 Mechanics
+9 Perception
+9 Pilot
+9 Treat Injury
+8 Use Computer

Starting Feats
Weapon Proficiency (Simple, Pistols, Rifles)
Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium)

Other Feats
(Human) Point Blank Shot
(1st) Surgical Expertise
(Soldier 2) Weapon Proficiency (Heavy)
(3rd) Burst Fire
(Soldier 4) Precise Shot

[sblock=Background]
Born: 23 BBY
Origin: Theed, Naboo

Viria was 5 when the Empire came to Naboo and assassinated Queen Apailana, and the experience scarred the young girl forever. It wasn't long before the distant empire became a greater oppresive force on the peaceful world, and as she grew older she began to covertly spread anti imperial propaganda, and use her skills in the medical arts to help treat those injured in fighting the empire. 

When Viria was 17, she joined the Alliance to Restore the Republic formally, (at least as formally as one can join a rebellion) and received further medical training. In addition to her training with the medical arts, she trained in the skills of a professional soldier, as every person was needed to take up a blaster in an emergency. Viria had a natural talent for the heavy support weaponry used in major firefights. After a few years of training, and minor engagements, she was sent on her first real assignment. 

Viria trained for a few weeks, learning the basics of the wookie language in preparation for helping to break an imperial slaving ring. Although the mission was a success, Viria was haunted by her inability to save the lives of two of her squadmates. After this mission she was assigned to the base on Yavin IV before the fateful battle with the Death Star. Although prepared to help deal with the wounded such a battle should have resulted in, she was not prepared for the horrifying losses the rebels suffered in space. As a result, she is highly dedicated to saving the lives of her new teammates, but is scared she won't be able to save them, much like the last time.

Appearance: 5'10", Medium Build, Brown Hair, Green Eyes, Mousy appearance, earrings in both ears, and a Scar of Remembrance as a tribute to Queen Apailana
[/sblock]

Equipment
Modified Heavy Blaster Rifle (+2 Damage, Grenade Launcher, Low Light Scope)
Blaster Pistol  (Standard Scope) in concealed Holster
Stun Baton in Right Boot
12 Frag Grenades (4 loaded in Grenade Launcher, 8 in waist bandoleer)
2 Stun Grenades (Waist Bandoleer)
2 Ion Grenades (Waist Bandoleer)
Battle Armor with built in short range comlink
Utility Belt
Medical Kit with 6 medpacs
Surgical Kit
All Temperature Cloak
12 Power Packs in Chest Bandoleer
Power Recharger
4,010 credits remaining


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2008)

Background

[sblock]
Ten years ago, Lia Merridon never believed that her life would lead to this: being stuck on the fourth moon of Yavin as the Empire begins its blockade.  Thirty-three years old, Lia's life took an unexpected turn eight years ago when she learned that the man she had fallen in love with was a Jedi: a survivor of the nearly extinct order of peacekeepers that had been all but wiped out by the Empire.

Despite her initial fears about safety, her love won out and she and Jorec were married on Alderaan, where they sought refuge with Bail Organa.  Soon afterward, Lia gave birth to Gavin, her first of two children and the only one who inherited his father's Force-sensitivity.

Wanting to help protect her family as they joined up with the fledgling rebellion (the Chandrillan cell), Lia began her own training in self-defense.  This came to good use as she stunned an Imperial Inquisitor who was about to kill her husband.

Months ago, however, her husband met the same fate as many of the other Jedi that had survived: a lightsaber through the chest from Darth Vader.  Fleeing the planet she was on with her children, she rejoined the Alliance, putting her xenoanthropology degree to work with the diverse rebel group.

Needing any nearby help to clear the Yavin base of important equipment, Lia reluctantly left her children behind on the Mon Calamari cruiser _Independence_, and left on the next shuttle.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

Shalimar, what do you think about being related to my charcter. I was thinking cousins or something like that. Your background so far seems to work well with getting my character out of trouble and leading him to something more useful.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

*Garret Kandor's History*

Perhaps someone can help me fill in some blanks in my history? I need a planet and race that a large human community may have been present and had anti-human sentiment. If anyone has other suggestions for my history please let me know. =) This is a good start.

I also switched out Treat Injury for Climb

[sblock]Garret grew up on a small backwater world where the locals fought against their tyrannical governor to maintain some level of peace between the human minority and the locals. While growing up he was picked-on a lot due to being human and not being as strong as the others. Some other human children tried to protect his as well, but they ended up getting beat up too. At that age he was small, but quick. His ability to climb and dodge blows helped him to avoid some of the damage.

His family was apart of the civil unrest that pervaded the human communities there and were apart of the rebellion against the ruling tyrant. While plans were made and alliances were forged his father trained his children to shoot, and when he was about 16 or so, the the rebellion moved to remove the governor from office. His father gave him and his sister the choice to fight or not. He would not have been angry or disappointed if they choose not to, as this was going to be dangerous and they would have blood on their hands once this was done. Garret was ready and willing, but his sister stayed back and tried to make herself useful tending to the wounded.

In the ensuing battle the humans eventually won. Garret found out that his father was a force user wielding a pistol and Lightsaber in combat. Garret never knew until that very moment. His sister and mother died during the revolution. His father worked with the remaining aliens and established a governorship with a combined alien/human council to rule over them. Following the revolution and the loss of his sister and mother, and with his father in place helping to rule justly, Garret thought it was time to move on and left on the first transport from the planet.

He fell in with mercenary group after mercenary group working and refining his shooting. Finding direct confrontation (melee) hazardous to his health he developed stealth skills to help take better advantage of his steady hand to keep himself out of trouble. Way to many fire fights found its way to melee causing too many scars from vibroblades and  vibro axes.

Eventually he found his way to [Shalimar's characters] planet with a group of mercenaries who worked occasionally for the Empire, but he found the anti-alien sentiment that pervaded the Empire rather distasteful and ended up getting into a few fights with local Imperial officers and soldiers, even having gone so far as to shoot a few. During his stint on [Shalimar's planet] he spent a bit of time with [Shalimar's character] and enjoyed her company like the older sister he never had.[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 25, 2008)

As for my starting language, I was thinking of taking Shyriiwook, as part of my character's background freeing wookie slaves. Not sure if wintergypsy would want to tie in with me on that.


Edited for my terrible typing skills


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2008)

Corellia, the planet my character is from is one of the more prominent in the Galaxy.  Its a fairly metropolitan world with a large non-human population.  There isn't really an anti-alien bias as Corellia is such a hub of activity.

FreeXenon I don't know about an older sister relationship as Kaylee is still fairly young, in her early twenties.  She would have a problem with mercs in general, and anyone that doesn't follow the laws.  If Garrett shot anyone she would have arrested him and bound him over for trial immediately so it would take a bit of doing for Garrett and her to get along in that regard.

If Garrett was standing up to some stormtroopers who were clearly in the wrong (not that there were many on Corellia) and they tried to kill him in front of Kaylee, she would step in to protect him.  The stormies could have painted her with the same brush at that point decided she was a threat.  Kaylee would fight back and between the two of them they would have killed the Imps.  At that point Kaylee would have to flee and she'd head off to join the Rebellion, allowing Garrett to accompany her if he wanted.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

Shalimar: I was born on a backwater planet and my sister and mother were killed. Eventually, I made my way to Corellia via mercenary units to where my cousin (or such) was and finally met her.

Garret would think of you as an older sister even though you may be younger. From what you explain you may be more mature and serious than my character is. I would be a little more fly-by-the-seat-of-my-pants type.

I will play with my history a little more to see if I can fit it in.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2008)

I originally created Istara Kandorian as an NPC who was associated with my PC in one of AMG's games that never really got off the ground; I've dropped her to level 4 here, and refocused her as a pure techie, instead of a techie/face hybrid.

[sblock=Istara Kandorian, Human Noble 1/Scoundrel 3]
*Character Name:* Istara Kandorian 
*Character Species:* Human 
*Homeworld:* Anaxes 
*Character Classes:* Noble 1/Scoundrel 3

*Age:* 24  
*Gender:* F  
*Height:* 1.6 meters
*Weight:* 47 kg
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Fair 

*Character Level:* 4 
*Experience Points (Current):* 6,000 
*Experience Points (Needed):* 10,000

*Known Languages:* Basic (R/W); Binary (understands); 
  Durese (R/W); Ryl (R/W); Huttese (R/W);
  Bothese (R/W); Bocce; High Galactic 
------------------------------------------------------- 

*Strength:*	 8 -1 
*Dexterity:*	14 +0 
*Constitution:*	12 +0 
*Intelligence:*	16 +4 (improved @ level 4)
*Wisdom:*		14 +2 (improved @ level 4)
*Charisma:*	13 +1 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*HP:* 24 + 3d6
*Threshhold:* 15
*Force Points:* 7 
*Dark Side Points:* 0

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Fort Defense:*		+15 [+1 CON] 
*Reflex Defense:*		+18 [+2 Scoundrel +2 DEX] 
*Will Defense:*		+18 [+2 Noble +2 WIS] 

*Special Save Notes:* 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Base Attack Bonus:* +2 

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +1 [BASE (2) + STR MOD (-1)] 
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +4 [BASE (2) + DEX MOD (2)] 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Weapons:* 
modified blaster pistol (extra dmg) +4 (3d6+4)
w/ point-blank shot +5, 3d6+5
------------------------------------------------------- 
Weapon Notes: 
------------------------------------------------------- 

*Weapon Weight:* 1 kg 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Talents* 
[Noble talents]
[level 1] Connections

[Scoundrel talents]
[level 1] Fool's Luck
[level 3] Trace

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Feats* 

_[Noble feats]_
[starting] Linguist
[starting] Weapon Proficiency (pistols, simple weapons)

_[Scoundrel feats]_
[starting/multiclass] Point Blank Shot
[scoundrel 2] Skill Training (Mechanics)

_[Human bonus Feat]_
Skill Focus (Knowledge (bureaucracy))

_[Normal feats]_
[level 1] Skill Focus (Use Computer)
[level 3] Tech Specialist


------------------------------------------------------- 

*Skills:* 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) 
Deception		        +8 (+1 CHA)
Gather Information	        +8 (+1 CHA) 
Initiative			+9 (+2 DEX)
Mechanics                      +11 (+3 INT, +1 equipment with modified tools or security kit)
Knowledge (bureaucracy)	       +15 (+3 INT, +5 Skill Focus)
Knowledge (galactic lore)      +10 (+3 INT)
Knowledge (physical sciences)    +10 (+3 INT)
Knowledge (technology)	       +10 (+3 INT)
Perception		       +10 (+2 WIS)
Persuasion		        +8 (+1 CHA)
Use Computer 		       +18 (+3 INT, +5 Skill Focus, +3 equipment - portable computer w/16 Int)

focused skills +12+ability modifier
trained skills +7+ability modifier
untrained skills +2+ability modifier
------------------------------------------------------- 

*Equipment & Gear:* 
item                                    cost    weight
comlink, long-range, miniaturized         700   0.1
pocket scrambler                          400   0.5
portable computer, modified             6,000   2
field kit*                              1,000   10
flight suit*                            1,000   3
credit chip                               100   0.1
security kit, modified                  1,750   1
utility belt, with modified tool kit    1,250   1
blaster pistol, modified (extra dmg)    1,500   1
R2-series astromech droid 4500

 5,800 credits
 * not normally carried

TBA (probably has some 'modified' equipment due to her tech specialist feat)

Quite a few changes of clothes, makeup, and handbags (which appear to be free and weightless in Star Wars d20)

*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* 4.7 kg 
*ARMOR WEIGHT:* 0 kg 
*WEAPON WEIGHT:* 0.5 kg 
*TOTAL WEIGHT:*  kg fully equipped; 11 kg normal 

*Carrying Capacity* 8 STR *Light:* 16.5 kg *Medium:* 33 kg *Heavy:* 50 kg 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Credits:* 5800 

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Base Speed (Actual Movement):* 6 squares 

*Appearance* 

Istara is a short, beautiful blue-eyed blonde. Except when in disguise, she prefers to keep her long hair down and in curls, and wears clothes that combine practicality with the height of fashion. She's found that 'dressing down' is one of the most effective ways of concealing the only daughter of the main line of one of the most powerful families on Anaxes.

*Personality* 

Istara's true personality -- when she's not adopting one guise or another -- is pretty much that of an academic. She likes to talk at length about politics or economics, and so it's not always obvious to see how she gets everyone to agree with her. But she has become convinced the Empire's continued existance is dangerous to the future of the galaxy, and her dedication to that causes underscores much of what she does now.

*Background* 

Istara began her studies at the university mostly because she wanted to make something of herself before she was married off to some young aristocrat that her father picked out for her. Indeed, she had intended to show him that rather than handing off his businesses to her cousins or her husband, he really should give his daughter a chance. 

She had flown through her first degree, but when working on her second, two things would happen that changed her life forever. The first was that Professor Atton Serrano of the political science department asked the talented economics student to help him with a forecast he was doing for the Imperial government. She'd need to get a security clearance for the work, but she was a Kandorian. The conclusions of that paper -- that the Empire was not capable of sustaining itself much more than another fifty years -- had led her to some very cautious student exploring of the edges of the anti-Imperial movement. And she had met the professor's son Waric, just out of the Imperial Navy Academy. Not long after that decided that if she was going to be married off to some aristocratic Navy Officer, she had the one picked out. It wasn't long before they were plotting out the future they were supposed to have... if they really were willing to do what they were expected to do to get it.

After the Ghorman Massacre, hanging out inquisitively on the edge of student protests wasn't an option to her anymore. She created a guise for herself -- with her hair in a bun, much cheaper -- and less flattering -- clothes, glasses she didn't need, and an accent she'd copied from one of the servants, she found she could play the rebellious slicer-girl fairly well, and it was in that role that she first became active with the Rebel underground. She organized demonstrations under an alias and then participated in them as herself -- as a low-level protester, it was better to be a Kandorian. But she also arranged for a copy of the report she and Professor Serrano had worked on to reach Mon Motha. And after the Senate was dissolved, she sent a highly encoded message to the Rebellion's political leader, letting her know the true identity of 'the Invisible Hand' and asking how she could best help.

Waric had returned home from leave just before then, told her he didn't see any way he could change things from the Imperial fleet, and was intending to get out of the Navy as quickly as possible and try to change things from the political side. And he'd asked her to marry him. She'd said yes, and then Alderaan was destroyed.

A few weeks later, she'd recieved a heavily encrypted message at one of her slicer-girl aliases. Alderaan had convinced Waric that change from within wasn't possible, and that he couldn't just stand aside. He was going to join the Rebel fleet. Could she join him at Yavin?

She hadn't intended to stay long. In truth, she'd intended to go back to Anaxes, where her connections gave her access that few Rebel operatives had. But she'd been there when the Imperials hit. And there were few people who knew computers like she did, which meant she found herself volunteering to make sure all the data left behind was destroyed, and be one of the last ones out.

R2-K2

R2-series Astromech droid
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

*Final Draft*

I still have quite a bit of work to do, especially on equipment and history, and *I* will need to double check all of my math.

*AMG:* Will you be using Destinies? I am also ready for HP's.


```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Garret Kandor[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[i]Medium Male Human Sniper (Soldier 3/ Scout 1)[/i]

[b]Force Points:[/b] 7 (d6)     [B]Dark Side:[/B] 0      [B]Init:[/B]   +10
[B]Perception:[/B]  +8/+11 (Armor) + Low-light Vision (armor)


[B]Languages[/B] Basic, High Galactic, Binary


[COLOR=DarkOrange]************ Defenses ************[/color]

[b]Reflex (+2)[/b]: 22 	[b]Fortitude (+2)[/b]: 18/+20/+25     	[b]Wil (+0)[/b]: 15
	[i]CL + Abil + Base Save[/i]

[b]Hit Points[/b]: HP/Bloodied 		[b]Threshold[/b]: Th      [b]Second Wind:[/b] SW


[COLOR=DarkOrange]************ Attacks ************ [/color]
[b]Speed[/b] 6 squares

[b]BAB[/b] +3	   [b]Melee[/b] +4  	[b]Grp[/b] +4 		[b]Rng/Finesse[/b] +6

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Ranged[/b][/COLOR]

    [b]Sniper Rifle[/b]
    [b][i][Scope (aim)[/i]][/b] +8  (PB/S/M)/ +7 (L) (PB/S/M: 3d8+5) (3d8+4) 
         [ 150/300 ]

    [b][i][No Scope (no aim)[/i]][/b] +8 (PB/S)/ +7 (M)/ +2 (L) (PB/S: 3d8+5) (3d8+4) 
         [ 60/150-300 ]
 
[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]AoE[/b][/COLOR]
    +6 2 Frag Grenades [4d6+2]

[b]Melee[/b] 
	+4 [B]Stun Baton[/B] (d6+3/2d6+3) 
	-1 [B]Vibroblade[/B] (2d8+3) 
[COLOR=DarkOrange]
[b]Atk Options:[/b][/COLOR]
    Point Blank Shot, Far Shot
[COLOR=DarkOrange]
[b]Def Options:[/b][/COLOR]
    Armored Defense, Imp Armored Defense
    Improved Stealth, Shake It Off


[COLOR=DarkOrange]**************** Abilities **************** [/color]

	[b]Str[/b] 12, [b]Dex[/b] 16, [b]Con[/b] 14, [b]Int[/b] 14, [b]Wis[/b] 12, [b]Cha[/b] 9
           [SIZE=1] [i]+1 Dex, +1 Wis[/i][/SIZE]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Skills[/b][/color]:   [i]1/2 CL + Abil + (Trained +5) + (SF +5)[/i]
    +9  [b]Endurance[/b]
    +10 [b]Initiative[/b]
    +9  [b]Knowledge (Tactics)[/b]
    +9  [b]Mechanics[/b]
    +8  [b]Perception[/b]
    +8  [b]Stealth[/b]* (-2 ACP)
    +6  [b]Climb[/b]    (-2 ACP)

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Talents[/b][/color]: 
    [So1]  [b]Armored Defense[/b]
    [So3]  [b]Imp Armored Defense[/b]
    [Sct1] [b]Imp Stealth[/b]
	
[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Feats[/b][/color]:   [i]Weapons (Simple, Pistols, Rifles);  Armor (Light, Medium)[/i]
    [H1]   [b]Point Blank Shot[/b]
    [L1]   [b]Far Shot[/b]  [L3] [b]Skill Training (Stealth)[/b] 
    [So2]  [b]WPN Focus (Rifles)[/b]
    [Sct1] [b]Shake It Off[/b]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]************ Possessions ************[/b][/color]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b][i]Weapons and Armor[/b][/i][/COLOR]

[b]Kaitek Deep Recon Armor[/b] (modified Storm Trooper Scout Armor, 16K)
    (+5, +3, +3 Perception, +2 Fort, Environmental, Lowlight, 
     +1 Mastercraft [Perception], Long Range Encrypted ComLink)
[I]     (9000 base +2000 for Mastercraft Perception, +5000 LR Encr ComLink)[/I]

[B]Sorosub Nightstalker (Ltd. Blaster Sniper Rifle, 4200, Military)[/B]
   [B]Damage:[/B] 3d8+2    [B]RoF:[/B] S                [b]Type:[/b] Energy
   [b]Weight:[/b] 6.7kg = 5.5kg +1.2 kg Scope

   [B]Special:[/B] Modified, Accurate

   [B]Low-light Targeting scope:[/B] 
    A standard Low-light Targeting scope. 
    Adding/Removing the scope requires 10 minutes and a 
    DC 10 mechanics check.

[b]Bandolier[/b] ()
  Stun Baton       [15]
  Vibroblade       [.25K]
2 Frag Grenades    [.4k]
2 Power Packs      [50]
1 Binder Cuffs     [50]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b][i]Misc[/i][/b][/COLOR]
Electro Binoculars [1k]
All Temperature Cloak [.1k]

[b]Utility Belt[/b] [.5k +1.655k]
    (3 day food supply, medpac, tool kit, power pack, energy cell,
     glow rod, short-range comlink, liquid cable dispenser +
     [I][Credit Chip + 10 data cards, Mesh Tape, Aquata Breather, Security Kit
     Timer][/I])


[b]Credits:[/b] 170


[COLOR=DarkOrange]********************************[/color]

[B]Experience: [/B] 0


[COLOR=DarkOrange]**************** Background and Description ****************[/color]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Description[/b][/color]

[b]Quotables:[/b] 
 
    "Right......there." Rifle discharges. Body drops.
    "Sir, I think you underestimate my sneakiness." 


[b]Age[/b]	24           [b]Skin:[/b]   Tanned
[b]Height[/b] 	1.8 meters   [b]Weight:[/b] 75 kg
[b]Hair[/b] 	Sandy Brown  [b]Eyes:[/b]   Green

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]History[/b][/color]


Garret was born the bastard son of a retired Noble Imperial 
Officer on Coruscant. His birth was the result of a 
tempestuous affair that  ending up destroying his fathers 
marriage and societal influence. His father spends his life 
gambling and with women running in an out of his life and 
bedroom, and not having so much time for his son. He sent his 
son to the best boarding and military schools and did not 
really care what his son wanted to learn, or did learn. If 
Garret requested to be sent to a specific school, his 
father signed the checks, and Garret was on his way.

Even without a father figure "present", Garret managed to raise 
himself with the money and schooling that his father's position 
provided. While he was young he always found his father's gun 
collection and stories of military service and combat intriguing. 

He got a hold of blaster rifle, took lesson, and practiced 
shooting, from anyone he could pay or learn from. His academy
studies concentrated on armor usage and riflemanship as much 
as he could. The more and more he was around Imperial officers 
and soldiers the more he did not like them.

He learned quickly and showed a natural aptitude for guns and 
armor, doing well in all competitions. He found himself starting 
to hire himself out with people that needed a gun at a rather 
young age. Most people did not take him seriously until he 
pulled out his rifle and combat vest, and proceeded to prove 
that he can shoot - well in fact.

He longed for the life of a camaraderie and service, a sense of 
belonging. Disaffected from Imperial Military and life on 
Coruscant, he hoped to join a mercenary group or, heavens 
forbid, the rebellion - partly out of spite and partly out of a 
desire for adventure. He imagined that that he would have even 
more stories to tell with adrenalin pounding experience to go 
with outside of the Imperial control, especially if he was 
fighting against them.

He found himself recruited by Rebel agents leaving behind a 
message for his father that he is out to pursue destiny.
HE was transfered to a training base on Yavin as has been there 
for several years training while the Imperials have been 
pounding away at it.


[COLOR=DarkOrange][B]Advancement[/B][/COLOR]
[sblock]
5  Sc2 Precise Shot
6  Sc3 Dead Eye, Hidden Movement
7  So4 Weapon Finesse 
8  So5 Devastating Shot, +1 Dex, +1 Wis,
9  So6 Advanced Melee WPNS and Quickdraw
10 GS1 +4 Ref, +2 Will, Debilitating Shot
11 S07 Wpn Spcl OR Penetrating Shot
12 So8 Skill Training (Survival), Advanced Melee Weapons , +1 Dex, +1 Wis
13 [url=http://saga-edition.com/?p=196]Sn1[/url] +3 Ref, +6 Fort, Imp Rng +10, Deadly Aim
14 Sn2 Imp Rng +20
15 Sn3 Imp Rng +30, Head Shot, Martial Arts I
16 Sn4 Imp Rng +40, +1 Dex ,+1 Wis
17 ET1 Delay Damage, Greater Devastating Shot 
18 ET2 DR1
19 Sn5 Imp Rng +50, Imp Debilitating Shot
20 ET3 Greater Penetrating Shot, +1 Dex, +1 Wis
[/sblock]
```


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 25, 2008)

Ferroushh (Male Ubese* soldier 3/scout 1)
-----------------------------------------------
Str 12 Dex 16 Con 10 Int 14 Cha 11 Wis 13
Force Points: 7
HP= 24+3d10
Fort: 17 Ref: 20 Will: 15 
Spd: 6 sq. Init: X Perception: BA: +3 
Damage Threshold: 17 
-----------------------------------------------
RACIAL TRAITS: *(see http://saga-edition.com/?p=168)
Xenophobic (no penalty here), Survival Instinct, Mechanics skill focus
-----------------------------------------------
Languages: Ubese, Ubeninal (sign), Basic (crudely spoken, fluently read)
Skills: Initiative 5, Mechanics 9, Perception 5, Stealth 5, Survival 3, Pilot 5, Knowledge (technology, tactics) 4, Use Computer 4
Feats: Weapon proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple); Armor Proficiency (light, medium); Dual Weapon Mastery I (pistols),  Skill Focus (mechanics)
Talents: Acute Senses, Tough as Nails, Battle Analysis
-----------------------------------------------
EQUIPMENT
Blaster Pistol (3d6/2d6S), Ion Pistol (3d6 ion), 2 stun grenades (4d6 S), Combat Gloves (1d3+1)
Ubese light armor [stormtrooper template]
Vox-Box, Cloak, Helmet Package (+ 2 perception, low-light, comlink), two hipholsters
-----------------------------------------------
BACKGROUND

Ferroushh is a native from the Uba system which is well knwown for the technological aptitude of it's natives. Ferroushh was a leading advocate in the debate concerning the sharing of technology with the outside world. Eventually, the tribe decided he had to go out in the galaxy and see what he could learn about technology that might be put of use in his homeworld.  Thus, he was trained in the art of exploration as well as fighting (which is natural, considering the hostile social environment of Uba). He initially ended up working for smugglers (as other Ubese do) as a mechanic and gunman, untill one day the Imperials arrested the smugling group. It was a rare occasion for Imperials to capture an Ubese, they decided to keep Ferroushh alive and monitor his behavior. They made a great error there...
for Ferroushh escaped and took revenge for his killed teammates and destroyed the facility where he was located. His ferocious hate for the Empire drove him into the arms of the Rebellion, which could use his skills.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Is there any kind of way I can get a ship to start with?




No personal ship to start with, but the Alliance will definitely be able to supply the group with what the need when it comes to ships and such. Well, that and you never know what you might find in the galaxy. 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> You can add a demolitions expert to that list .
> 
> That means I'm very much interested and would like to do a bomb-man. If we're supposed to destroy the archives, nothing's better than a nice big boom!
> 
> A Sullustan maybe...




I like it. In fact, something about a Sullustan demolitions expert just strikes me as both perfect and, somehow, hilarious. And, of course, beyond just destroying the archives on Yavin IV, every good team needs someone who can blow things up!



			
				Ambrus said:
			
		

> Ah. Uh. Well. Darn.
> 
> I was going to propose an LE repair droid techy character, but that's that I guess.




Honestly, I'm just not a big fan of having droid PCs. For this game, specifically, its also not necessarily something that would work out well. A droid in a purely support role could work, but that's more of an NPC position, and I'd be weary to have one out on the front lines, so to speak, mainly due to the kind of attention a droid can draw in the Empire if its clearly not one of their models and not in a place it should be...which is pretty much where the group will be most of the time, places they're not supposed to be.



			
				Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> I'd like to play some sort of tech soldier commando. However, i was wondering if i could use the Ubese race from saga-edition. A Boushh-like commando-character would be cool... If not i think i'd opt for a wookie commando.




I'm fine with using an Ubese. In fact, I think I'd prefer that to a Wookie, as the Ubese at least have the ability to speak Basic. 

Though that does bring up a question. If you do play an Ubese, which of the two types would you play? Stat wise, they'd be exactly the same...except the 'True Ubese' are the ones that absolutely have to wear enviromental suits as they can no longer breath nitrogen-oxygen atmospheres; the other type are an offshoot that can breath in 'normal' environments.



			
				Yeoman said:
			
		

> Argh, damn my tiredness from yesterday! I'm so late in getting here. I'd like to toss my hat in for a medic / fire support soldier. Stats later today, story this weekend. I'll edit when I get home.




Stats look good. I like the combination of a medic with being able to lay down some fire, too.



			
				possum said:
			
		

> Background




Only thing about the _Independence_ is that its technically the flagship of the Alliance until just prior to the Battle of Endor...so its not exactly the safest place. But its a minor thing.

Though from the background, I'm kind of at a loss to where you're going with the character, stat-wise. Background is good but it doesn't really do much of implying where the character fits in with the group so I can't really say much else on that.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I need a planet and race that a large human community may have been present and had anti-human sentiment.




Honestly, in this time period the only places that is really going to be seen are those far out in the Outer Rim and very much out of Imperial control. Even then, most anti-Imperial riots were just that...anti-Imperial. There aren't really anti-human movements of note beyond a small group long after the Battle of Endor.

i.e. you can kind of go with this one way you want to.  

As for Destinies...definite maybe. I'm willing to at least consider the idea, but I'm not too sure its the kind of thing that meshes with this game very well.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I originally created Istara Kandorian as an NPC who was associated with my PC in one of AMG's games that never really got off the ground; I've dropped her to level 4 here, and refocused her as a pure techie, instead of a techie/face hybrid.




Stats look good to my eye...and yeah, I recognize a bit of that.

So...looking at it all now, here's what its looking like we have.

Sniper (FreeXenon)
Face (Shalimar)
Pilot (OnlytheStrong)
Demolitions Expert (Blackrat)
Medic/Fire Support (Yeomen)
Technical Expert (drothgery)
Commando (Wintergypsy)


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks! I got the idea from one of my old magic cards. The flavor text reads, I can save 10 lives by taking one. It just seemed so appropriate, and I was so happy no one else took the medic role!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 25, 2008)

I was thinking about having Kyne (the pilot) take part in the actual Battle of Yavin. Maybe one of the lucky few that survived the attack on the Deathstar. I actually wanted to make him the "Rookie One" guy that blew up one of the main guns on the Deathstar, but I figured that wouldn't be possible. I work until 11pm cst tonight, but I will try to have a background up by tomorrow morning, tomorrow evening at the latest.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Ferroushh (Male Ubese* soldier 3/scout 1)




Overall, stats themselves look good. Only two things to bring up.

First is that the character seems to hit a place pretty close to where drothgery's is, thoug I'm seeing Ferroushh carving out a more combat oriented role. Still, there is a bit of overlap that might be kind of difficult to distinguish the two.

Second, and, honestly, more importantly, is the armour being the same stats as Stormtrooper armour. As I basically shot this down for FreeXenon's PC already, I can't bring myself to allow it here. I am willing, however, to have the same stats used for the Ubese armour as those I mentioned earlier for FreeXenon. Thus, one less reflex def and 1k more to the cost.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I was thinking about having Kyne (the pilot) take part in the actual Battle of Yavin. Maybe one of the lucky few that survived the attack on the Deathstar. I actually wanted to make him the "Rookie One" guy that blew up one of the main guns on the Deathstar, but I figured that wouldn't be possible. I work until 11pm cst tonight, but I will try to have a background up by tomorrow morning, tomorrow evening at the latest.




Technically the only people that made it out alive there were Luke, Wedge, and Keyan Farlander(in the Y-Wing). Rookie One is...well, difficult. The entirety of the first Rebel Assault game is almost impossible to reconcile with canon these days and its just a headache to try, though Rebel Assault 2 at least fits.

Either way, having him a part of the battle is a bit impossible. However, what is possible is that Kyne could have been a part of the other squadrons at the Yavin base. There were at least two other squadrons that didn't participate in the battle, and most were grounded at the time due to technical problems and injuries. Its possible that, while Kyne didn't participate in the battle against the Death Star, he could have very well flown in defense of the Yavin base during the multiple attacks that occurred between the Battle of Yavin and the eventual evacuation.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I want Kyne to be in between a newbie pilot and an Ace. Truth be told I am wanting to take him into the Ace Pilot PrC.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 25, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I like it. In fact, something about a Sullustan demolitions expert just strikes me as both perfect and, somehow, hilarious. And, of course, beyond just destroying the archives on Yavin IV, every good team needs someone who can blow things up!



Thanks. I had similar feelings about him. I think I'll max out his mechanics skill and go with outlaw-tech talent tree. I don't even know where I got the idea. Must be the pic in the rulebook near the mechanics skill description. That sullustan who's trying to fix an R2 unit.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2008)

Name: Kay Starglow
Race: Human
Age: 23
Height: 5’5”
Weight: 119 lbs
Eye Color: Grayish-Green 
Hair Color: Black
Skin Color: Pale

Appearance:






[sblock="Background"]Personality:
Kay is a generally serious young woman who sets high stock in doing the right thing. She knows how to have fun, but she also knows when to put everything else away and get down to business. After high school Kay moved on to the CorSec Training Academy where she picked up a surprising breadth of knowledge allowing her to expound on a number of different fields.  She is anything but the stereotypical thug of a soldier.  Highly perceptive and very outgoing, Kay is very good at finding out what she needs to know.

Background: 
Kay grew up on Corellia in one of the families that have a tradition of upholding law and order as members of the Corellian Security force.  As a diverse trade world saw a lot of the crime other worlds saw, but it was also a major home to smuggling with reckless Corellian pilots always willing to handle questionable cargoes for cash.  When the girl turned 18 she enrolled in the CorSec academy.

At the academy Kay studied Galactic Lore, and the least favorite course of all academy students, bureaucracy.  She graduated at the age of 22 and entered into the CorSec force as a detective immediately after.  For the first 6 months out of the academy Kay performed outstanding with one of the highest closure rates on the force.   She was partnered with a veteran officer who seemed to find her enthusiasm both amusing and a bit of a trial.  He assured her that at some point she would either slow down, or eat her blaster, one of the two.

As Kay was finding her pace in the department the department was being shown its place by the imperials.  One of the new Imperial policies was that each department needed to have an Imperial Intelligence liaison due to the fact that Corellia was the source of so many smugglers, some of whom worked with the Rebel Alliance.  The liaison officer assigned to Kay’s department, a Vira Walsh, began asserting her authority by shuffling cases around forcing the officers to focus almost exclusively on smuggling cases with links to the Rebels.  Focused as they were on the Rebels, real crimes were going unsolved, uninvestigated even.  Kay began working cases on her own after hours to solve them, resulting in a shouting match with Vira.  After that things grew more strained for Kay, the late hours, working alone in dangerous areas.

Late one night Kay came across a group of Storm troopers roughing up a young man.  When she identified herself as an officer and asked what was going on, one of the Storm troopers struck her sending her to the ground, saying that she was interfering in an Imperial matter and would be dealt with as an accessory to the rebel if she did not leave.  Standing, Kay drew on the troopers and ordered them to stop saying she was placing them under arrest for striking an officer and assaulting the young man.  The troopers brought up their weapons toward Kay as she fired lighting up the night with laser light.

After the fight Kay stood there shivering, the dreadful consequences of what she had done flashing through her mind.  She had killed three men, yes it had been justified, but that didn’t matter, not with them being Imperial Storm Troopers.  She was going to be arrested and executed, and probably the guy she had done it to rescue would be lumped in with it too. The Imperials were not all that fussed with Justice, they didn’t care about it at all.  Right then her only hope was to get off of the planet as fast as possible.  Daunted, Kay helped the young man up and asked him if he really was a rebel.

Moving quickly, Kay raided a CorSec safe-house for equipment and funds, left a message with an explanation of what occurred for her partner and parents timed to be sent 18 hours after she intended to be in hyperspace.  Once she was off world she went looking for the Rebels intending to help them put a stop to the Empire and the injustices it inflicted upon the innocents.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No personal ship to start with, but the Alliance will definitely be able to supply the group with what the need when it comes to ships and such. Well, that and you never know what you might find in the galaxy.




FWIW, if we manage to last a few levels, Istara's probably flipping back to Noble for levels 5 & 6 to take Wealth (with only one level noble, I thought Connections was more important), which ought to give something of a start there.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Stats look good to my eye...and yeah, I recognize a bit of that.




Cool.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2008)

*Changes*

I changed my languages to Basic, High Galactic?, Binary

I completely changed Garret's history:

Please let me know if there is a way to improve or correct this.
[sblock]Garret was born the bastard son of a retired Noble Imperial 
Officer on Coruscant. His birth was the result of a 
tempestuous affair that  ending up destroying his fathers 
marriage and societal influence. His father spends his life 
gambling and with women running in an out of his life and 
bedroom, and not having so much time for his son. He sent his 
son to the best boarding and military schools and did not 
really care what his son wanted to learn, or did learn. If 
Garret requested to be sent to a specific school, his 
father signed the checks, and Garret was on his way.

Even without a father figure "present", Garret managed to raise 
himself with the money and schooling that his father's position 
provided. While he was young he always found his father's gun 
collection and stories of military service and combat intriguing. 

He got a hold of blaster rifle, took lesson, and practiced 
shooting, from anyone he could pay or learn from. His academy
studies concentrated on armor usage and riflemanship as much 
as he could. The more and more he was around Imperial officers 
and soldiers the more he did not like them.

He learned quickly and showed a natural aptitude for guns and 
armor, doing well in all competitions. He found himself starting 
to hire himself out with people that needed a gun at a rather 
young age. Most people did not take him seriously until he 
pulled out his rifle and combat vest, and proceeded to prove 
that he can shoot - well in fact.

He longed for the life of a camaraderie and service, a sense of 
belonging. Disaffected from Imperial Military and life on 
Coruscant, he hoped to join a mercenary group or, heavens 
forbid, the rebellion - partly out of spite and partly out of a 
desire for adventure. He imagined that that he would have even 
more stories to tell with adrenalin pounding experience to go 
with outside of the Imperial control, especially if he was 
fighting against them.

He found himself recruited by Rebel agents leaving behind a 
message for his father that he is out to pursue destiny.
HE was transfered to a training base on Yavin as has been there 
for several years training while the Imperials have been 
pounding away at it.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. I want Kyne to be in between a newbie pilot and an Ace. Truth be told I am wanting to take him into the Ace Pilot PrC.




Seems like a good thing to aim for with him. This does compel me to mention that since we do have a diverse group, skill-set wise, there definitely will be chances for everyone to shine in their own thing. Just feel that deserves a mention as sometimes things like pilots or mechanics, etc can get lost in the fold.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kay Starglow




Looking over the stats, looks good to me. Though I'll likely go through them all one last time before the game starts to make sure.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, if we manage to last a few levels, Istara's probably flipping back to Noble for levels 5 & 6 to take Wealth (with only one level noble, I thought Connections was more important), which ought to give something of a start there.




Can't see that hurting. But I do expect, one way or another, you guys will end up with access to some kind of ship. Be it issued by the Alliance, bought, or whatever, it'll obviously be pretty helpful to have something as things get moving.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Please let me know if there is a way to improve or correct this.




Seems fine to me. Definitely liking how this group is coming together. Going to have some...interesting personality types here, it seems.


----------



## possum (Apr 26, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Only thing about the _Independence_ is that its technically the flagship of the Alliance until just prior to the Battle of Endor...so its not exactly the safest place. But its a minor thing.
> 
> Though from the background, I'm kind of at a loss to where you're going with the character, stat-wise. Background is good but it doesn't really do much of implying where the character fits in with the group so I can't really say much else on that.




I was thinking about scout, personally, mainly because of her background study in xenoanthropology and a bit of work in the subject for the Alliance previously.

[sblock]
Lia Merridon
Female Human Scout 4

Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14.

BAB: +3

Fort: (1+4+2+10)=17 
Ref: (2+3+4+10)=19
Will: (0+4+3+10)=16

HP: 35+3d8

Skills: 7 trained

Initiative: (2+3+5)=+10
Jump: (2+2+5)=+9
Knowledge (Galactic Lore): (2+2+5)=+9
Knowledge (Life sciences): +9
Knowledge (social sciences): +9
Pilot: +10
Stealth: +10

Feats
S: WP: Pistols, WP: Rifles, WP: simple
1: Point Blank Shot
1: Dodge
2: Skill Focus: Knowledge (Life Sciences)
3: Skill Focus: Knowledge (Social Sciences)
4: Skill Focus: Stealth

Talents

Acute Senses
Improved Initiative

Weapon: Blaster pistol: 1d20+6, 3d6+2.

Equipment: long range comlink, credit chip, datapad, 10 datacards, glow rod, flight suit, liquid cable dispenser, ration pack.

Description:

Age: 33
Height: 1.6 meters (according to my calculations, that should be about 5'4", right?)
Weight: 56 kg
Hair: brown
Eyes: hazel[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2008)

If we are mentioning which Prestige Classes we are aiming for, Kay is heading towards Gunslinger and Officer.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2008)

You know this isn't an excessively powergamed group when you get three proposed PCs trained in Knowledge(social sciences), two of them with Skill Focus there. Admittedly, Istara's background is economics (so I might move her skill focus to beuaracracy just to avoid redundancy), Lia's is xenoanthropology, and Kay's is sociology/criminology, but still...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> Lia Merridon




Beyond the lack of talents...looks good. 



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> If we are mentioning which Prestige Classes we are aiming for, Kay is heading towards Gunslinger and Officer.




Sounds good to me.

Just remember, as it seems to have been a bit missed or glossed over somewhat, that this first adventure is going to be short, with some pretty simple goals that shouldn't take long to accomplish. After which, we'll likely jump ahead a few months and all the PCs will likely get one or two more levels before we get into the next stuff.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> You know this isn't an excessively powergamed group when you get three proposed PCs trained in Knowledge(social sciences), two of them with Skill Focus there. Admittedly, Istara's background is economics (so I might move her skill focus to beuaracracy just to avoid redundancy), Lia's is xenoanthropology, and Kay's is sociology/criminology, but still...




I like seeing a group of smart people!  Even with all the Knowledge flying around, the group still seems capable enough in a fight. And we still haven't seen all the stats just yet.


----------



## possum (Apr 26, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Beyond the lack of talents...looks good.




*slaps head.*  D'oh!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I like seeing a group of smart people!  Even with all the Knowledge flying around, the group still seems capable enough in a fight. And we still haven't seen all the stats just yet.




Well, after re-reading the knowledge skill categorizations in the core rulebook, I decided to slide her specialization over to bureacracy (which seems like a better fit for her economics/high finance background), and switch social sciences to physical sciences (because math falls in there).

She's not all that good in a fight (no combat skills or feats beyond what she gets for free, although she has a modified blaster), but she should be okay as long as she stays behind cover...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it possible to purchase items that are like masterwork (+1 to hit) or something else like that. I have not seen this in the rules anywhere. 

Is it also possible to have a outlaw-tech or whoever to have 'modified' our equipment?

I have seen in a game a rifle with Accuracy +1


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2008)

The rules for that are published in the starship book.  There are no masterwork items, but there are customized items.  

The cost to buy a customized item is:
Item Cost + 1/10(Item Cost)
or
Item Cost + 1000
whichever is higher

any item can only have one customization.
On weapons the three availible options are:
+1 Accuracy
+2 Damage
Autofire/Single Fire adjustment giving a weapon with only 1 mode the ability to toggle both modes


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahhh... thanks!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Is it possible to purchase items that are like masterwork (+1 to hit) or something else like that. I have not seen this in the rules anywhere.
> 
> Is it also possible to have a outlaw-tech or whoever to have 'modified' our equipment?
> 
> I have seen in a game a rifle with Accuracy +1




Anyone with the tech specialist feat (in Starships of the Galaxy, or the web enhancement ) can make modified equipment. Since Istara has the Tech Specialist feat, I'm assuming she can make modified items for herself at cost. The market value of a modified item is base price + double the cost of the modifications.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

Garret is done. All I need are HP's and I will be ready.

I made up names for the custom Armor and Rifle.
I added Accuracy (+1 to hit) to the Rifle for +1000cr
I added Mastercraft (+1 Perception) to the armor +100cr

I am pretty sure that the Perception thing also an option from the Star Wars Ships book.

I also paid for licenses. I probably do not need to, but I did anyhow. 
I have a bit of money left over and I do not know what else to buy without carrying too much stuff.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 26, 2008)

Rough Draft

[sblock=Kyne]

Kyne was raised as part of the rebellion. His father was a pilot, his mother basically raised him by herself. He saw his father every once in a while, but rarely left the safety of the base until the Deathstar made it's fateful trip to Yavin. 

He had been flying since he was just a boy, and had become rather accomplished at the art. He had joined the Green Squadron, just in time to help defend against the Imperial Starfighters. Dumb luck or skill allowed Kyne to survive, even though most of his squadron had perished in the battle. He had only managed two kills, but that seemed enough to gain the attention of his superiors. 


The call came to abandon the base, hardly a shock considering what had just happened. He rushed home to find that his mother was gone. A note was on the door saying she knew Kyne would be okay with the squadron and had left for the shuttle. He grabbed what he could and left, running back to his fighter. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, since you asked...down the line I'm trying to head for Elite Soldier at the moment. (Too bad there is no elite medic.  )

And I did up my background, I hope it's ok!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Garret is done. All I need are HP's and I will be ready.
> 
> I made up names for the custom Armor and Rifle.
> I added Accuracy (+1 to hit) to the Rifle for +1000cr
> ...




I gave the wrong price for the modification.  The Cost to Modify is Item + 1000cr.  The cost to buy a customized item is Item Cost + 2000cr


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

*Modification Prices*
OK, I payed for full market price for the modd'ed armor and weapon.
Since I am a richboy, I must have the best, and that, with licensing, spends every last credit I have. 

Assuming I have done the math correctly this is perfect. =)

I originally was going to assume that I had someone mod them afterwards while I was in rebellion or other training, but I think this works out well.

*Classes*
I am also headed for Elite Trooper, I would have preferred a sniper-like prestige class, but there are not so many choices for prestige classes. My full planned-out 20 level build can be found at the bottom of my character sheet. I will be doing a full 7 levels  levels of Soldier and 3 levels of Scout, then finishing with all 10 levels of Elite Trooper.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Kyne Darklighter




Only thing about the background is that Biggs(Red 3) wasn't much older than Luke, early 20s at most, and couldn't really have had a kid anywhere near old enough to fight. Honestly, pretty much every single pilot up in the air at Yavin were too young, other than Red Leader. There ARE a few that aren't known...I believe Red 11 and 12 are still 'open' spots in the squadron roster without having names attached to whoever they were.



			
				Yeomen said:
			
		

> Oh, since you asked...down the line I'm trying to head for Elite Soldier at the moment. (Too bad there is no elite medic.  )
> 
> And I did up my background, I hope it's ok!




Yeah, not much that can be done about a medic-specific class at this point. Nor any real talent tree. But methinks it'll be fine either way.

Background looks good, by the way.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am also headed for Elite Trooper, I would have preferred a sniper-like prestige class, but there are not so many choices for prestige classes. My full planned-out 20 level build can be found at the bottom of my character sheet. I will be doing a full 7 levels levels of Soldier and 3 levels of Scout, then finishing with all 10 levels of Elite Trooper.




If you REALLY want me to, I can work on converting the Sharpshooter PrC from the Hero's Guidebook. Its definitely agood sniper PrC, though I'm not sure I'm the best at converting things, I can give it a shot if you'd like. Otherwise, Elite Trooper would still probably do just fine.


So either later today or tomorrow I'll make a character thread and start rolling HP so we can have some finalized stats for most of these characters. My hope is that we can get this moving sometime early next week.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2008)

Biggs and Wedge were around 20-21 at the time of Yavin 4.  Wedge was 28 when he formed Wraith Squadron roughly 7-8 years later.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Biggs and Wedge were around 20-21 at the time of Yavin 4.  Wedge was 28 when he formed Wraith Squadron roughly 7-8 years later.



 The fun part is Biggs, really, as his age depends on where you look. The stuff from the movies, cut scenes and such, have him around 25ish, the oldest of the group...but I believe some of the later books dropped that down to closer to Luke/Wedge and most of the rest of Red Squadron.

Heh, reminds me of the headache it can be to figure out how old Luke is supposed to be. Though I believe that one's finally been settled after far too many years.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Modification Prices*
> OK, I payed for full market price for the modd'ed armor and weapon.
> Since I am a richboy, I must have the best, and that, with licensing, spends every last credit I have.
> 
> Assuming I have done the math correctly this is perfect. =)




Its not a bad thing to have money on hand, in fact its kinda assumed.  Kay has 14,000 credits and I may jiggle that a bit to give her the wealthy talent to add another 24,000 credits.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If you REALLY want me to, I can work on converting the Sharpshooter PrC from the Hero's Guidebook. Its definitely agood sniper PrC, though I'm not sure I'm the best at converting things, I can give it a shot if you'd like. Otherwise, Elite Trooper would still probably do just fine.




*AMG:* You do not have to go through the pain of trying to convert it. If you really, really want to I would be glad to see it. Elite Trooper is working OK for me. The only thing I really need is to fit in Weapon Finesse, so that the the Martial Arts prereq. will not go to a complete waste, plus any other melee weapon I use.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *AMG:* You do not have to go through the pain of trying to convert it. If you really, really want to I would be glad to see it. Elite Trooper is working OK for me. The only thing I really need is to fit in Weapon Finesse, so that the the Martial Arts prereq. will not go to a complete waste, plus any other melee weapon I use.



 What I'll do is at least have a look at it and see what can be done. Sharpshooter was one of my favourite PrCs from that book and it got a lot of use from me. If nothing comes from it, oh well, but who knows...might be easy.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *AMG:* You do not have to go through the pain of trying to convert it. If you really, really want to I would be glad to see it. Elite Trooper is working OK for me. The only thing I really need is to fit in Weapon Finesse, so that the the Martial Arts prereq. will not go to a complete waste, plus any other melee weapon I use.




FWIW, Bounty Hunter is probably a better sniper PrC than Elite Trooper.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I added Mastercraft (+1 Perception) to the armor +100cr
> 
> I am pretty sure that the Perception thing also an option from the Star Wars Ships book.




It's not. You can buy a Helmet Package for 4000 credits which will give you a +2 to Perception, low-light vision, and a hands-free comlink. Though I see your armor is a stormtrooper armor derivative, so it already includes one. And you can get a modified helmet package which will grant +3 perception for another 2000 credits (modifications cost 1000; market price is twice that).

Now, if you want modifications made after the game starts, then Istara can do them for cost.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Its not a bad thing to have money on hand, in fact its kinda assumed.  Kay has 14,000 credits and I may jiggle that a bit to give her the wealthy talent to add another 24,000 credits.




I'm half-tempted to have Istara buy a porter droid, as she only has an 8 Str. Or maybe a battle droid, so she can do something in a fight...


----------



## Ampers& (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everybody, I have been lurking around for a little while, and have been following your poll. This looks to be a pretty good game, so I'd like to express my interest. First time poster, long time player, experienced in PbP games (the good, bad, and ugly). 

AMG, do you think you'd consider material besides races from saga-edition.com? I noticed there aren't any Force-using characters currently and was interested in playing a Force Prodigy, a human from the Kathol sector trained by the Aing-Tii monks, just making his way in the wider galaxy for for the first time when the Galactic Civil War strikes. Let me know what you think of that concept and the mechanics, I will try to flesh it out better soon to give you a clearer idea if that would help.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

Ampers& said:
			
		

> Hi everybody, I have been lurking around for a little while, and have been following your poll. This looks to be a pretty good game, so I'd like to express my interest. First time poster, long time player, experienced in PbP games (the good, bad, and ugly).




Hah! Pulling the lurkers out of the dark!   



> AMG, do you think you'd consider material besides races from saga-edition.com? I noticed there aren't any Force-using characters currently and was interested in playing a Force Prodigy, a human from the Kathol sector trained by the Aing-Tii monks, just making his way in the wider galaxy for for the first time when the Galactic Civil War strikes. Let me know what you think of that concept and the mechanics, I will try to flesh it out better soon to give you a clearer idea if that would help.




I'm generally open to at least considering the stuff from that site, but I've got to shoot down the Force Prodigy idea. Partly due to a wish to keep this game as close to 'standard' Saga rules as possible and also because an outright Force User doesn't fit this game very well. Era wise, its just dangerous to be Force Sensitive, but to be an outright Force User of any kind of pretty much still a death sentence for most.

I'd much rather the focus of this game be on the Rebellion against the Empire than the Force.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2008)

Drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm half-tempted to have Istara buy a porter droid, as she only has an 8 Str. Or maybe a battle droid, so she can do something in a fight...




My concern with that would be that there are alread 7 of us and adding more combatants might make things difficult for AMG.  I also don't think Istara is bad in combat for her level she has a +4 with ranged attacks which is the only real fighting I would expect us to do.  +4 isn't bad at 4th level I don't think, not when only 2 classes are +1/level.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> My concern with that would be that there are alread 7 of us and adding more combatants might make things difficult for AMG.




Bah, don't worry about me.

I can deal with large groups, and if it does end up 'too' large, its easy to split the group into two and work to the same objective from different ends.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 26, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bah, don't worry about me.
> 
> I can deal with large groups, and if it does end up 'too' large, its easy to split the group into two and work to the same objective from different ends.





And the irony would be her droid ends up in a different group.


----------



## Ampers& (Apr 26, 2008)

AMG, that is perfectly reasonable, and I agree that a focus of Rebellion v. Empire is definitely more interesting for everyone involved than a Force-centered game. However, I would ask to plead my case, as I think the concept I had in mind could mesh with your intentions quite well.

I've played everything from the slicer scoundrel to acrobatic Jedi to straight-up Force wizard, and in this case I actually envisage a character with some history working with the Rebellion. His Force use would be as subtle as possible, specializing in _farseeing_, so he would likely work as an intelligence-gatherer. Obviously the Rebels would be aware of his talents and thus he would be kept strictly under-the-radar, I'm thinking very discreet in a modern military sense (heck, Luke might not even know about him, only a handful of higher-ups most likely). Because of his combination of training with the monks and the Rebellion, he'd be a no-nonsense guy who takes his role very seriously, for he knows his life depends on discretion.

If it just won't work, that's fine and dandy, I know from experience that the GM's perogative is important to the game. I just wanted to put forth my best effort because this is a concept I've had for a while and have been itching to play.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> My concern with that would be that there are alread 7 of us and adding more combatants might make things difficult for AMG.  I also don't think Istara is bad in combat for her level she has a +4 with ranged attacks which is the only real fighting I would expect us to do.  +4 isn't bad at 4th level I don't think, not when only 2 classes are +1/level.




It's not so much that she's got a poor attack or damage modifier for a non-soldier/non-Jedi 4th level character (thanks to decent dex, point blank shot, and a pistol modified for extra damage, she's pretty good on that front); it's that she can't do much in combat except stand there and shoot.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 26, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> It's not so much that she's got a poor attack or damage modifier for a non-soldier/non-Jedi 4th level character (thanks to decent dex, point blank shot, and a pistol modified for extra damage, she's pretty good on that front); it's that she can't do much in combat except stand there and shoot.




Hehe, just stay behind Viria while she lays down autofire and grenades then.  Seriously though, straight up blaster fire wins the day. I don't remember Han doing lots of fancy combat tricks.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

*drothgery*
I originally priced them as after-market modifications, assuming someone during my work with the rebellion or other work/training would have done it for him, but in the interest of using up every... single... credit.. I priced it at 2000cr, which does save some issues. Plus, it is really in character for a rich boy wanting the best toys.

*AMG*
I do not know if this idea will end up to my eventual disadvantage, but what do you think about a custom Sniper Rifle. I am pretty sure this will be too much, but how about to following:

*Sorosub Elite Marksmen*
*Cost* 4000       *Damage:* 3d10     *RoF:* S   
*Weight:* 4.5kg  *Type:* Energy      *Availability* Military

*Range:* PB (0): 0-30 Short (-2): 31-90 Med (-5): 91-250 Long (-10): 251-400 Extreme Long Range (-15): 401-600


_*Special:*_

*Custom Rifle:* This rifle counts as having been 'modified'. 

If it is modified and used for either autofire/burst fire or for another energy type, it must be realigned (DC 20 Mechanics; 1 hour; 250cr) after each encounter or suffer a -2 penalty.

*Low-light Targeting scope: *A standard Low-light Targeting scope that may be pulled to the side as s swift action in order to facilitate shorter range shots.

*Long Range Accuracy:* Due to its precise alignment and balance the Sorosub Elite Marksmen suffers a -2 penalty at Point Blank range and +1 at all other ranges. This rifle also has an Extreme Long Range.

*High Energy Rounds:* Each Power Pack must be changed after 15 shots.
A target which is successfully hit with this rifle is and the damage exceeds their damage threshold they are automatically pushed down the condition track by 2 levels.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is the conversion of the Sorosub X-45 sniper rifle from Saga.com

SoroSuub X-45 Sniper Rifle
Medium, Accurate, Sporting Blaster Rifle
*Cost:* 1000 *Damage:* 3d6 *RoF:* S 
*Weight:* 4kg *Type:* Energy *Availability:* Licensed

This weapon may be assembled and disassembled for easy storage. Both dissassembly and reassembly require 4 swift actions. This weapon is more fragile than most weapons of its size. It has a Damage Threshold of 12.

Merr-Sonn LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle
Medium, Accurate, Sporting Blaster Rifle
*Cost:* 1100 *Damage:* 3d8 *RoF:* S 
*Weight:* 4kg *Type:* Energy *Availability:* Licensed

This weapon may be assembled and disassembled for easy storage. Both dissassembly and reassembly require 6 swift actions. This weapon is more fragile than most weapons of its size. It has a Damage Threshold of 12.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

I saw those and they are meh.

Less damage, modular, and delicate. 
This meant as as Suitcase Sniper Rifle. 

I am looking more for the .50 cal Sniper Rifle.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 26, 2008)

Argh. Seems im a bit late, but... Any spots left?

Ive been looking for a STW game for while now but i chronicaly get to see Enworld talking the talk thread 1-2 days to late.

Buntyhunter the type with a meaning in life to tend to the greater good. Cunning and deadly.


-DH


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

Ampers& said:
			
		

> AMG, that is perfectly reasonable, and I agree that a focus of Rebellion v. Empire is definitely more interesting for everyone involved than a Force-centered game. However, I would ask to plead my case, as I think the concept I had in mind could mesh with your intentions quite well.
> 
> I've played everything from the slicer scoundrel to acrobatic Jedi to straight-up Force wizard, and in this case I actually envisage a character with some history working with the Rebellion. His Force use would be as subtle as possible, specializing in _farseeing_, so he would likely work as an intelligence-gatherer. Obviously the Rebels would be aware of his talents and thus he would be kept strictly under-the-radar, I'm thinking very discreet in a modern military sense (heck, Luke might not even know about him, only a handful of higher-ups most likely). Because of his combination of training with the monks and the Rebellion, he'd be a no-nonsense guy who takes his role very seriously, for he knows his life depends on discretion.
> 
> If it just won't work, that's fine and dandy, I know from experience that the GM's perogative is important to the game. I just wanted to put forth my best effort because this is a concept I've had for a while and have been itching to play.



 I do like the idea, but I still have to shoot it down. I'm not sure I want any Force using in this game at all, beyond the PCs getting ambushed by Vader(errrr....). If we do have any players develop Force abilities, however, its just not something I want to plan on. It needs to be a natural progression type of thing, if at all.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I do not know if this idea will end up to my eventual disadvantage, but what do you think about a custom Sniper Rifle. I am pretty sure this will be too much, but how about to following:




That is definitely a hell of a gun.

While I prefer the two converted weapons that Shalimar posted, I'm willing to work with this one after toning it down a bit. Mainly since it IS priced pretty damn high to account for it being good.

Still, here are my concerns with it at the moment. The damage feels too high. A rifle with serious range like that doing as much damage as a heavy blaster or a heavy repeating blaster just rubs me the wrong way. Dropping it to around 3d8(or maybe even 3d8+2 to give it an edge over a 'normal' rifle) might help that without making it weak. Of the modifications, I like the first two and thing they work, but the last one just seems like too much. The toning down of the damage offsets it a bit, but I'm still somewhat uncomfortable with that kind of power in a weapon with that kind of range. Obviously, that's the point, but I feel like the range coupled with its intended use(sniping from cover) provides a significant enough advantage to offset the need for high damage.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Argh. Seems im a bit late, but... Any spots left?
> 
> Ive been looking for a STW game for while now but i chronicaly get to see Enworld talking the talk thread 1-2 days to late.
> 
> ...




Technically not late, actually. Kind of leaving this open a bit longer for recruiting for reasons beyond my own knowledge. Just because, I guess.

Basic concept of a Bounty Hunter type in the group seems good. Only two things about it that might be a problem, both of which are essentially the same side of a coin. The first being that the Rebels aren't exactly the best group for Bounty Hunters, mainly due to being on the whole Prey end rather than Predator. Obviously, that one can be worked around, but the way the group is coming together with what we've got already, I'm a bit unsure a Bounty Hunter type would work well, personality wise, within the group dynamic.

Guess what it comes down to is a definite maybe on the concept. It could work, but I'm not too terribly keen on it, if that means anything. Still, the idea of a tracker(specifically of people) among the group isn't one that would be bad soooo....


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

Howz about this:

*Sorosub Nightstalker (Ltd. Sniper Rifle)*
*Cost:* 4000 *Damage:* 3d8+4 *RoF:* S
Weight: 4.5kg Type: Energy Availability Military

*Range:* PB (0): 0-30 Short (-2): 31-60 Med (-5): 61-150 Long (-10): 150-300 Extreme Long Range (-15): 301-450


*Special:*

*Custom Rifle:* This rifle counts as having been 'modified'.
_(That way it cannot be modified further)_

*Low-light Targeting scope:* A standard Low-light Targeting scope that may be pulled to the side as s swift action in order to facilitate shorter range shots.

*Long Range Accuracy:* At Medium and longer you gain a +1 bonus to hit.
_(a standard Blaster Rifle IAW the Errata has Accurate: +1 to hit at short range.)_

*Extreme Long Range:* that goes from: 301-450 sq at -15 penalty.

*High Energy Rounds:* Each Power Pack must be changed after 40 shots.
_(a standard Blaster Rifle has 50 shots per Power Pack a Heavy Blaster 30/ per Power Pack)_
Each Shot does 3d8+4 damage

Damage for each shot is at +1/CL instead of the usual +1/2 CL. 
_(This does give it a little more punch. At 4rth level it ends up being an extra 2 pts damage. At 7th level it will do 3d8+7 [3d8+CL] total instead of 3d8+3 [3d8+ 1/2 CL] )_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2008)

I actually see person hunting falling into Kay's role and expertise as a CorSec officer with her Gather Info, and Knowledge of Criminology and Psychology.

Istara has the electronic means of hunting info/people down with her Trace Talent and Skill Focus in Computers, and Kay is the more face to face side of it with her Gather Info.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 26, 2008)

OK, I changed the above post  to reflect the new suggestion. 

Thanks for your understanding and patience AMG. I know players like me can be annoying. tinkering with the rules is fun and exciting.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 26, 2008)

When buying equipment, do we need to factor in licenses, or just buy at list cost and done?

And I was sooooo close to buying a missile launcher, but I'll leave that for the demo expert.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> While I prefer the two converted weapons that Shalimar posted, I'm willing to work with this one after toning it down a bit. Mainly since it IS priced pretty damn high to account for it being good.
> 
> Still, here are my concerns with it at the moment. The damage feels too high. A rifle with serious range like that doing as much damage as a heavy blaster or a heavy repeating blaster just rubs me the wrong way.




FWIW, the generic sniper rifle (which was cut from the core rulebook) did standard blaster rifle damage, had no autofire mode, and was an accurate weapon. I don't remember how much GMSarli priced it out as; probably 1500-2500 credits. Add 2000 credits for an extra damage mod, and you've got the blast you've proposed.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 27, 2008)

Feel free to give suggestion on what my pilot should carry/have........... I haven't gotten to put much time into equipment yet.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Feel free to give suggestion on what my pilot should carry/have........... I haven't gotten to put much time into equipment yet.




Depends how you build your pilot; it's probably the one role that every class in the game can do reasonably well.

Non-soldier/jedi pilots are usually pistol fighters out of combat. Soldier pilots will want an armored flight suit; others will want a flight suit. You'll probably want an astromech droid.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 27, 2008)

Character sheet is up...... well a draft of it. 


He is not force sensitive, yet. Depending on how the playing goes, he may or may not become force sensitive. I'd like to see how he "feels" first.


[sblock=Kyne]

Race: Human
Class: Scout 4
Age: 21
Height: 1.8m
Weight: 80kg

Str: 10   +0 mod
Dex: 16  +3 mod  (15 + 1 level adj)
Con: 10  +0 mod
Int: 14   +2 mod
Wis: 16  +3 mod (15 + 1 level adj)
Cha: 10  +0 mod

Speed: 6
Dmg Threshold: 18

*Defense*
Fort: 13  (10 + 2 armor + 1 class + 0 con)
Ref:  20  (10 + 5 armor + 2 class + 3 dex)
Will:  17  (10 + 4 level  + 0 class + 3 wis)

*Base Attack*: +3
Blaster Pistol:  +6    dmg: 3d6+2 /2d6+2   
Blaster Carbine:  +6   dmg: 3d8+2 /2d8+2

*Talents:*
Acute Senses---reroll perception check, must take the reroll 
Improved Initiative--- reroll init, must take the reroll

*Feats:*
Weapon Proficiency (simple, pistols, rifles)  **class
Armor Proficiency (light)   **bonus
Running Attack **bonus
Vehicular Combat **racial bonus
Improved Damage Threshold **1st level
Skill Focus (pilot)  **3rd level

*Skill:*
Initiative:                  10  (2 level + 3 dex + 5 trained)
Knowledge (tactics):   9    (2 level + 2 int + 5 trained)
Knowledge (Galatic Lore) 9  (2 level + 2 int + 5 trained)
Mechanics:           9  (2 level + 2 int + 5 trained)
Perception:          10  (2 level + 3 wis + 5 trained)
Pilot:                  15  (2 level + 3 dex + 5 trained + 5 skill focus)
Stealth:              10  (2 level + 3 dex + 5 trained)
Survival:             10  (2 level + 3 dex + 5 trained)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

Armor Flightsuit
Astromech R2 Droid
Blaster Pistol
Blaster Carbine w/ scope
Knife
Long Range Comlink (encrypted)
Field Kit
Utility Belt
Electrobinoculars
Aquata Breather
5x power packs
Hip Holster
Enhanced Low Light Targeting Scope
Credits Chip: 11,475

[/sblock]

Feel free to suggest more equipment  The field kit and utility belt hold quite a bit of the things I feel would be needed for a proper pilot.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

How about  a Security Kit (Mechanics) , Electrobinoculars, Sensor Kit, Aquata Breather, All Temperature Cloak, Credit Chip, and Mesh Tape, Targeting Scope, Banolier with Grenades (since I got rid of mine  )?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 27, 2008)

Some of that comes with the field kit and utility belt. I'm not sure I could figure out why I had a Security Kit on Kyne, same with grenades. Binocs are a good idea though....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> OK, I changed the above post  to reflect the new suggestion.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding and patience AMG. I know players like me can be annoying. tinkering with the rules is fun and exciting.




Its not annoying at all. If anything, it shows that Saga could really use an Arms and Equipment guide soon! One of my favourite books from the Revised stuff. So many fun toys...

But yeah, looking at the stats now I think that, for the price, its good. Considering that its about double the cost of the 'standard' with enough improvements to justify that but still not become the best weapon overall, methinks its in a good spot. 



			
				Yeoman said:
			
		

> When buying equipment, do we need to factor in licenses, or just buy at list cost and done?




...I think having a weapon's license is going to be the least of your problems. I mean, really, what are they going to arrest you for? Not having the proper license for your blaster or shooting ten Stormtroopers with it?



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Kyne




Overall stats look good. Only two things I'd ask of you to put in there along with everything else...the first is if you could indicate where the 4th level stat increases went and the second being putting in that half-character level bonus to damage with the blaster damage.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 27, 2008)

Fixed. Now I need to just fix his bio...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2008)

Can I at least suggest giving it a major penalty to hit at point blank and short range since it has so many benifits to hit at long range?



> Its not annoying at all. If anything, it shows that Saga could really use an Arms and Equipment guide soon! One of my favourite books from the Revised stuff. So many fun toys...




I don't know, I mean star wars isn't like DnD its not about the goodies.  Or at least magic weapons ie Master Craft.  Its more about the character capabilities then what they are carrying.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Can I at least suggest giving it a major penalty to hit at point blank and short range since it has so many benifits to hit at long range?



 Ack, yes.

That was something in the first writeup of the rifle that I think fits very well to help balance it out. Would definitely agree it should stay in, considering the scope, range bonus, etc.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Double Post Yeaaarrgghhhh!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

-2 at Point Blank and Short? Alrighty.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2008)

AMG, is this about right?

Sorosub Nightstalker (Ltd. Sniper Rifle)
Cost: 4000 Damage: 3d8+2 RoF: S
Weight: 4.5kg Type: Energy Availability Military

Range: PB (0): 0-30 Short (-2): 31-60 Med (-5): 61-150 Long (-10): 150-300 Extreme Range (-15): 301-450


Special:
-Extreme Range: that goes from: 301-450 sq at -15 penalty, however the additional range comes at a cost, the rifle gets only 25 shots per power pack, half of what a normal rifle gets
-Low-light Targeting scope: A standard Low-light Targeting scope, .  The Scope may be removed to treat the rifle as a standard blaster rifle.  Adding/Removing the scope requires 10 minutes and a DC 10 mechanics check
-Balanced for Range: The rifle is specially balanced for long range granting a +1 Bonus to attack at Medium, Long, and Extreme Range.  The balancing and targetting scope also Applies a -5 to hit at Point Blank and Short Range

To Breakdown what you get:
1,000 cr (Standard Blaster Rifle)
1,000 cr (Low light Scope)
2,000 cr (+2 Damage customization)
-5 to hit at Point Blank & Short Range/+1 to hit at Medium-Extreme Range
Extreme Range/ 25 Shots per Power Pack

there is a drawback to every benifit that isn't paid for outright meaning its balanced to the standard guns.  Its not clearly better or worse than anything else, just different.  Carrying a Heavy Blaster pistol as a side-arm even negates the major downside of the weapon.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> -Low-light Targeting scope: A standard Low-light Targeting scope, Applies -5 to hit at Point Blank and Short Range.  The Scope may be removed to treat the rifle as a standard blaster rifle.  Adding/Removing the scope requires 10 minutes and a DC 10 mechanics check




I understand your desire to ensure it is balanced, but this makes the rifle completely unusable in a normal combat. Normal combats happen at PB to Short ranges. I will be lucky to be able to fire it at medium+ ranges.

With what I have it takes a free action to switch over the scope and then I still suffer a -2 to hit. I have a reduced chance to hit, but a chance still. A -5 is really steep. Perhaps the total penalty for shooting in PB-Short range with the scope on is -5 and with the Scope flipped over (free action) is -2.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

The blaster rifle, according to errata, has _Accuracy +1_ at short range. I am moving out and extending the bonus to the long ranges which do not get used very often.

A -5 is over kill for the extending of the bonuses to the far ranges. A -2 applied at the most used ranges should be enough.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

How about we extend the short range to include PB, that way the rifle does not have a PB. 

This way I suffer the -2 from the rifle and -2 from the extended Short Range? This will put my PB/Short and Medium and Long  ranges to exactly the same bonus to hit. Then we do not worry about the scope being on or off at all.

How does that sound?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2008)

Why not just carry a side arm for close range combat?  A heavy blaster pistol does the same 3D8 damage.  Sniper Rifles aren't designed for close combat, and snipers are always issued side arms for exactly that reason.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

With a total of -4 to PB/S ranges I am considering it. 
Hmmmmm....

Does my last suggestion work for you: extend short range to encompass PB, then the -2 range penalty + -2 to PB and short range for a total of -4?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> AMG, is this about right?
> 
> Sorosub Nightstalker (Ltd. Sniper Rifle)
> Cost: 4000 Damage: 3d8+2 RoF: S
> ...




I think this is probably the best version, overall. To make more sense, the only thing I'd change would be that it takes 10 minutes to change not JUST the scope, but an extension on the barrel/etc. That would make more sense for the time required and why it can convert into a standard rifle.

The most important thing about it, I think, is exactly what it encourages. That is to use the weapon to its strength, range. Its designed for a sniper, meant to take advantage of unaware targets from distances much farther than normal combat. With the penalties as they are, it means to use it well you NEED that range, so that kind of thing can be sought out. If you DO get forced into combat where it isn't ideal, then it encourages carrying a blaster pistol of some kind.

All of that together just seems to exemplify the sniper type character.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

So, at rifle's short range which would encompass PB/S/M I would suffer a total of -7 to hit?
A total of -4 isn't enough? 

As it stands for my character's level from PB to long range I have a +3 to hit for all ranges.

I had the damage set at 3d8+4 should I reduce that to +2. 



> To make more sense, the only thing I'd change would be that it takes 10 minutes to change not JUST the scope, but an extension on the barrel/etc. That would make more sense for the time required and why it can convert into a standard rifle.




This I can understand.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> All of that together just seems to exemplify the sniper type character.




Eh. The thing is that an extreme-range sniper is really only an effective part of a _party_ if it's entierely made up of other snipers (and possibly heavy weapons people). But no melee or pistol-based combatant is going to willingly start a fight at ranges over 40 squares (i.e. max short range for pistols), which means that a weapon that's pretty much useless at maximum _rifle_ short range or less is effectively useless in a party setting.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

With a -5 penalty on top of the Range (for PB-M due to scope) penalties makes the rifle completely unusable in any normal SW game, unless I am specifically catered to. 

A -4 balances for playability and realism. Right now, I have the same effective bonus to hit from PB all the way to Long Range. Not pretty, but doable If I have to.

This really makes me want to carry a side arm to have any chance to hit in a normal game combat situation, but If I need to, I can use my rifle.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's the thing to consider about the weapon. Obviously, as levels go up that penalty becomes negligible. Beyond that, though, is something else I've looked into over and over for the last twenty odd minutes and can't confirm one way or another. So I'll put this out there and see if any of you guys can set this record straight before I try to dig deeper.

With that kind of range, its very unlikely your targets would be AWARE of you. In other words, its easy to catch opponents Flat-Footed and remove their Dex to Ref Def. Now, my question to this, would the remain through a fight? Say, all of the group is fighting up close EXCEPT our sniper. Would the sniper's shots, if stealth checks succeeded against perception, obviously, CONTINUE to be against a flat footed target even though the enemy would NOT be flat footed to the rest of the group?

My instinct in this one says 'yes', which would, in a sense, give the weapon a bit more of a bonus than it seems initially.

EDIT: Obviously this would require going out of the way to get to keep range while others in the group moved closer, but this could actually fit in fairly well with what I have worked out already. The hard part here is finding the right balance to make this weapon usable but not TOO much. I definitely think this is the closest its reached to that, though I'm a still obviously willing to keep tweaking it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

If you follow D&D's rules Shoot and Hide at a -20. I will have to be very high level to pull that off. If we do play long enough so that I can get high enough to do that, then it would be good to be able to pull that off, since that is my specialty, right? That option is there in D&D as well.

Now most games that are played will not allow for this situation to come up. It will be a rare moment that I will be able to pull this off. Pretty much every game will be close quarters fighting, unless put us in a situation that allows otherwise.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

The book says -10 for sniping. It is a little easier than D&D.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Move action to remain hidden at a -10 to hide check. I still have to aim to use the scope, which takes 2 free actions. At most I will be able to fire every other round

Round 1 Hide (Move) Aim (Free/Std)
Round 2 Fire (Std) Hide (Move)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Now most games that are played will not allow for this situation to come up. It will be a rare moment that I will be able to pull this off. Pretty much every game will be close quarters fighting, unless put us in a situation that allows otherwise.




Lets just say the situation wouldn't be something that would have to be either rare or a special case. So don't concern yourself about that kind of thing. 

And yeah, there's the -10 to Stealth for hiding again to snipe...its not as hard as in D&D at all, especially when you consider how trained skills work, and then factor in the range penalty to perception checks that'll be taken.

But my real question is whether you can fire again and your target would still be considered flat footed to your shots. Like I said, my instinct says yes, but I can't find anything to say one way or another on that. I think that could have a great effect on how useful the weapon is.

Still, I think the one thing left with the weapon that likely needs tweaking is the range increments and that kind of fun stuff. So, rather than propose a change myself, I'll ask what you think could be done with it to make this effective? Or at least, so you'd feel it was useful since that's the important part.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

As it stands, with a total of -4 for short range (PB/S/M). My bonus to hit is the same from PB all the way to Long and at most I can only fire every other round.

I am not sure what you are thinking as far as a range increment issue.
Are you thinking of rejiggering the ranges to some effect?

Move action to remain hidden at a -10 to hide check. I still have to aim to use the scope, which takes 2 free actions. At most I will be able to fire every other round

Round 1 Hide (Move) Aim (Free/Std)
Round 2 Fire (Std) Hide (Move)


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps a penalty to Hide after firing?

This kind of defeats the purpose of being a sniper, but it is a big gun.   

Hmmmm... a painful -5 to hide the round following firing?

This will definitely have me looking for a flash suppressor.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> As it stands, with a total of -4 for short range (PB/S/M). My bonus to hit is the same from PB all the way to Long and at most I can only fire every other round.
> 
> I am not sure what you are thinking as far as a range increment issue.
> Are you thinking of rejiggering the ranges to some effect?




I think my wording is not lining up with my thinking.

So I guess the better thing to work out is what kind of penalty can we work out that makes the weapon effective at somewhat longer range, but at the same time, not overly effective in short range.

It's beginning to seem, to me, that the best balance of playability and balancing the weapon itself may just be with what you're suggesting. In fact, I have a proposal to make.

Lets use the weapon as posted above but with the suggestion on the penalties you've mentioned here. We'll see how it works in this initial Prologue and then, once its over with, decide if it needs to be tweaked at all beyond that. Considering this initial adventure will be short, if it is over/under powered it won't effect much for long...but at the same time we'll give it some actual playtest which is just plain better at judging things by than going back and forth on numbers.

How's that sound?



> Move action to remain hidden at a -10 to hide check. I still have to aim to use the scope, which takes 2 free actions. At most I will be able to fire every other round
> 
> Round 1 Hide (Move) Aim (Free/Std)
> Round 2 Fire (Std) Hide (Move)




TECHNICALLY, you don't have to aim every round.

...technically...

Course, its obviously in your benefit to, but you don't HAVE to.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

That is fair enough. Thank you for your patience and understanding. 
You have the patience of a Saint.   

*Sorosub Nightstalker (Ltd. Sniper Rifle, 4000)*
*Damage:* 3d8+4    *RoF:* S                *Type:* Energy
   Weight: 4.5kg               *Availability:* Military

*Range:*  Std + Extreme Long Range (-15): 301-450


*Special:*

*Custom Rifle:* This rifle counts as having been 'modified'.

*Low-light Targeting scope and Barrel Extension:* 
    A standard Low-light Targeting scope is attached.
    The Scope and Barrel may be removed to treat the rifle as a standard blaster rifle. 
    Adding/Removing the scope and barrel extension requires 10 minutes/ each and 
    a DC 15 mechanics check

*Long Range Accuracy:* At Medium and longer you gain a +1 bonus to hit.
       Point Blank and Short Range are merged into Short Range.
       At Short Range you gain a -2 Penalty to hit.

*Extreme Long Range:* that goes from: 301-450 sq at -15 penalty.

*High Energy Rounds:* Each Power Pack must be changed after 25 shots.
       Each Shot does 3d8+4 damage.
       Until the end of the next round following firing you suffer a -5 to hide attempts from your current location.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Hide Penalty wording:        Until the end of the next round following firing you suffer a -5 to hide attempts from your current location.

This gives some encouragement to move and shoot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Perhaps a penalty to Hide after firing?
> 
> This kind of defeats the purpose of being a sniper, but it is a big gun.
> 
> ...




Two things here.

First, there's already a penalty for re-hiding. That's the -10. It doesn't require moving, rather it takes a move action to do. So that's already handled in the rules. No reason to add in another -5 based on the gun unless my brain has died and you're saying something else.

And second, sadly there's no such thing as a flash suppressor for blasters. There's no such things a flash for them, either. Unless you've got a slugthrower, you're shooting blaster bolts and those can't really be suppressed.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Gotcha. 

Alrighty then.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply on my character build AMG! No problem considering the armor, and (if that's okay with you, i'll let Ferroushh be an Ubese who can breath atmosphere, but i'd pass him off as constantly wearing his helmet, because of the signs of the Imperial torture.)

I'll be posting an updated profile soon (tomorrow or today) and maybe i'll try to make it a little more deviating from the others (as for diversity and all  )


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 27, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Technically not late, actually. Kind of leaving this open a bit longer for recruiting for reasons beyond my own knowledge. Just because, I guess.
> 
> Basic concept of a Bounty Hunter type in the group seems good. Only two things about it that might be a problem, both of which are essentially the same side of a coin. The first being that the Rebels aren't exactly the best group for Bounty Hunters, mainly due to being on the whole Prey end rather than Predator. Obviously, that one can be worked around, but the way the group is coming together with what we've got already, I'm a bit unsure a Bounty Hunter type would work well, personality wise, within the group dynamic.
> 
> Guess what it comes down to is a definite maybe on the concept. It could work, but I'm not too terribly keen on it, if that means anything. Still, the idea of a tracker(specifically of people) among the group isn't one that would be bad soooo....




Ok, im gonna give myself today and tomorrow to think on a bountyhounter that migh work for your ideas, or come up with another class or tweak of the BH.

-DH


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess I'm not seeing the advantage of the customized rifle you're working on over a standard-issue sporting blaster rifle with a standard-issue low-light scope, modified by a tech specialist to do extra damage. It'll do slightly less damage, and won't have an extreme range category, but in every other respect -- including accuracy at long and medium range -- it's a better weapon.

Sporting blaster rifle: 800 credits
Enhanced low-light targeting scope: 1000 credits
Extra damage modification: 2000 credits (market price)
Total cost: 3800 credits

What does that get you? Well, a single-shot only rifle that only does 3d6+2 damage doesn't seem all that great to begin with. But it's an accurate weapon, so it doesn't take penalties at short range. And the targeting scope means you treat all range categories as one lower, so you don't take penalties at medium range. And if, as is not unusual for a sniper, you take the far shot feat on top of that, then all ranges are treated as a category lower a second time. So now you're taking no penalties at _long_ range. 

For less money, with a weapon that's effective at point blank and short range. And for another 400 credits, the sniper rifle cut from the core rulebook does more damage, and gets fewer shots per power pack, but is otherwise identical, so you could use that as the base weapon instead...

http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=864328&highlight=sniper+rifle 
Blaster rifle, sniper
Cost 1,200 credits (military)
Damage 3d8
Size Large
Weight 5.5 kg
Qualities accurate, no autofire/stun settings, 50 shots/power pack.

One of these guys, modified and equipped with a scope as per above, would be 200 credits more than the weapon you're putting together. And would do two points less damage. But again, in every other respect it's better, including long-range accuracy.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Yea. I have run together my to hit/damage numbers and they look like this. 

*Sorosub Nightstalker Sniper Rifle*
    [Scope] +3  (S/M;L)/ -2(EL) (3d8+6) 
         [ --/60-150-300-450 ]

    [No Scope] +3 [/b](S/M)/  -2(L)/ -7(EL)  (3d8+6) 
         [ --/150-300-450 ]

*Blaster Carbine*
    [No Scope] +8 (PB)/+7 (S)/+2 (M)/ -2 (L)  (PB: 3d8+3) (3d8+2)
         [ 30/60-150-300  ]

    [Scope]+8 (PB,S)/+7 (M)/+2 (L) (PB/S: 3d8+3) (M+: 3d8+2)
         [ 60/150-300 ]

    [No Scope: Mod +1] +9 (PB)/+8 (S)/+3 (M)/ -1 (L)  (PB: 3d8+3) (3d8+2)
         [ 30/60-150-300  ]

    [Scope:Mod +1]+9 (PB,S)/+8 (M)/+3 (L) (PB/S: 3d8+3) (M+: 3d8+2)
         [ 60/150-300 ]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Right now, the Sniper Rifle is competitive at Long+ with a pimped out Blaster Rifle since they have the same to hit at which it has a +4 damage advantage, so the sniper rifle is definitely the weapon of choice there.

This seems OK.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

I do not like saying this, but perhaps we may want to increase the price by 2K, specifically because it has advantages over the rifle you listed.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Yea. I have run together my to hit/damage numbers and they look like this.
> 
> *Blaster Carbine*
> 
> ...




A Blaster Carbine is an inaccurate weapon (see the SWSE errata). It cannot be used at long range.

Also, you've got a BAB +3, 16 dex, point-blank shot, and weapon focus(rifles). You don't have far shot (which is much more useful than a tricked-out weapon for long-range shooting). And it looks like you're thinking that there are cases at point-blank range were Point-blank shot does not apply, which isn't correct in SWSE.

[standard blaster rffle]
(no scope)
point-blank: +8 / short: +6 / medium: +1 / long: -2

(with a standard scope and aiming)
point-blank: +8 / short: +8 / medium: +6/ long: +1

With an [accurate] rifle, such as the sporting blaster rifle or the sniper rifle I posted above, you're
(no scope)
point-blank: +8 / short: +8 / medium: +6 / long: +1

(with a standard scope and aiming)
point-blank: +8 / short: +8 / medium: +8 / long: +6

with an [inaccurate] rifle, such as a blaster carbine, you're 
(no scope)
point-blank: +8 / short: +6 / medium: +1 / long: n/a

(with a standard scope and aiming)
point-blank: +8 / short: +8 / medium: +6 / long: n/a


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2008)

Could you drop the damage bonus to just +2?  That would put it rules legal for customizing weapons.  The more it complies to the rules where possible, the better for balance.  I mean you have a Custom Weapon and a Customized version of the best Armor.

Here is some info for Snipers from the Errata:
Long Range Sniping (Clarification)
Far Shot, aiming with a targeting scope, and using an accurate weapon all stack. (For any who have missed this tidbit, an accurate weapon takes no penalty at short range.) Here's a breakdown:

Non-accurate weapon (e.g. blaster rifle):
w/o anything special: PB +0, S -2, M -5, L -10
w/ Far Shot OR aiming with targeting scope: PB +0, S +0, M -2, L -5
w/ Far Shot AND aiming with targeting scope: PB +0, S +0, M +0, L -2

Accurate weapon (e.g. sporting blaster rifle): 
w/o anything special: PB +0, S +0, M -5, L -10
w/ Far Shot OR aiming with targeting scope: PB +0, S +0, M +0, L -5
w/ Far Shot AND aiming with targeting scope: PB +0, S +0, M +0, L +0

Thus, a trained sniper (w/ Far Shot) using a good sniping weapon (accurate plus a targeting scope) who takes the time to aim can pick off a target at 300 squares (450 meters) at no penalty.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Ahhh... OK, Blaster Rifle then.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

I hadn't seen that errata. Interesting.
Ok, dude, this is painful, down to +2 dmg. 

Grrr.... 

Thanks for your perseverance and concern for balance..... 




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Here is some info for Snipers from the Errata:
> Long Range Sniping (Clarification)
> Far Shot, aiming with a targeting scope, and using an accurate weapon all stack. (For any who have missed this tidbit, an accurate weapon takes no penalty at short range.) Here's a breakdown:
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

*She looks like this:*

*Sorosub Nightstalker (Ltd. Sniper Rifle, 5000)*
*Damage:* 3d8+2    *RoF:* S                *Type:* Energy
   Weight: 5.5kg               *Availability:* Military

*Range:*  Std + Extreme Long Range (-15): 301-450


*Special:*

*Custom Rifle:* This rifle counts as having been 'modified'.

*Low-light Targeting scope and Barrel Extension:* 
    A standard Low-light Targeting scope is attached.
    The Scope and Barrel may be removed to treat the rifle as a 
    standard blaster rifle. Adding/Removing the scope and barrel 
    extension requires 10 minutes/ each and a DC 15 mechanics 
    check

*Long Range Accuracy:* At Medium and longer you gain a +1 bonus to hit.
       Point Blank and Short Range are merged into Short Range.
       At Short Range you gain a -2 Penalty to hit.

*Extreme Long Range:* that goes from: 301-450 sq at -15 penalty.

*High Energy Rounds:* Each Power Pack must be changed after 25 shots.
       Each Shot does 3d8+2 damage.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps a price increase of 1000 is due or do you think it is Ok where it is.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

What's interesting is that the same errata page lists the Blaster Rifle as Accurate, and your example lists it as Inaccurate.

From the above example, I am thinking that the Sniper Errata should be changed to Blaster Carbine.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> What's interesting is that the same errata page lists the Blaster Rifle as Accurate, and your example lists it as Inaccurate.




You're confusing a non-accurate weapon (i.e. a standard weapon, like a blaster rifle) with an inaccurate weapon, I think. Since it's silly to do any long-range sniping with an inaccurate weapon, it's not listed in the Long Range Sniping clarification. If you wanted to add them, though, it'd look like this

Inaccurate weapon (e.g. blaster carbine):
w/o anything special: PB +0, S -2, M -5, L n/a
w/ Far Shot OR aiming with targeting scope: PB +0, S +0, M -2, L n/a
w/ Far Shot AND aiming with targeting scope: PB +0, S +0, M +0, L n/a


A standard blaster rifle is neither [accurate] nor [inaccurate]; it's one of the base weapons of the game, and has no special effects.
A *sporting* blaster rifle (or the sniper rifle I posted, which was cut from the core rules) is [accurate]; short range is treated as point-blnak.
A *heavy* blaster rifle (or a blaster carbine) is [inaccurate]; it cannot be used at long range.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

What you say makes sense. After reading it again it appears I cannot read. I missed the Sporting part 

So, If I scrap everything I have done, what is the extra long range worth to add to the Errata Sniper Rifle, since it looks like I will end out quite a bit ahead here.

Add 1000 credits to price and decrease the shots to 25 per power pack?



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> A standard blaster rifle is neither [accurate] nor [inaccurate]; it's one of the base weapons of the game, and has no special effects.
> A sporting blaster rifle (and the sniper rifle I posted, which was cut from the core rules) is [accurate]; short range is treated as point-blank.
> A heavy blaster rifle (or a blaster carbine) is [inaccurate]; it cannot be used at long range.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

So using the Errata Sniper Rifle and modifying for Extreme Long Range we get this:

*Sorosub Nightstalker (Ltd. Blaster Sniper Rifle, 5000, Military)*
*Damage:* 3d8+2    *RoF:* S                *Type:* Energy
   Weight: 8.45kg = 5.75kg +1.2 kg Scope + 1.5kg Barrel Extension            

*Range:*  Std + Extreme Long Range (-15): 301-450


*Special:*

*Custom Rifle:* This rifle counts as having been 'modified'.

*Low-light Targeting Scope  and Barrel Extension:* 
    A standard Low-light Targeting scope is attached.
    The Scope and Barrel may be removed to treat the rifle as a 
    standard Blaster Sniper Rifle. Adding/Removing the scope and barrel 
    extension requires 10 minutes and a DC 10 mechanics 
    check

*Long Range Accuracy:* No penalty to Short Range, and may fire 
    to Long and Extra Long Range

*Extreme Long Range:* that goes from: 301-450 sq at -15 penalty.

*High Energy Rounds:* Each Power Pack must be changed after 25 shots.
       Each Shot does 3d8+2 damage.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

My To-Hit bonuses look like this, if I have this right: 

BAB +3, +3 Dex, +1 WPN Focus, (+1 PB Shot) = +7(+8)

*Sorosub Nightstalker Sniper Rifle*
*[Scope]* +8  (PB/S)/+7 (M)/ +2 (L)/ -3 (EL) (PB/S: 3d8+5) (3d8+4) 
         [ 60/150-300-450 ]

*[No Scope]* +8 (PB)/ +7 (S)/ +2(/M)/  -3(L)/ -8(EL) (PB: 3d8+5) (3d8+4) 
         [ 30/60-150-300-450 ]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2008)

You might also want to think about how weighed down you are with all of this stuff, as a str 10 character you can only carry up to 25 KG without suffering major penalties, and your at 24.6 KG

Custom Armor 10 KG
Custom Rifle 4.5 KG
Blaster Rifle 4.5 KG
Bandolier 2 KG
Stun Baton .5 KG
2 Power Packs .2 KG
Binder Cuffs .5 KG
Utility Belt .5 KG
Mesh Tape .5KG
Security Kit 1kg
Credit Chip .1KG
Datacards x10 .1 KG
Aqua Breather .2 KG

If you really want to excel at being a sniper I'd suggest dropping the armor and armor talents and putting the talents into Weapon Specializtion (Rifles) and Devestating attack (Rifles).  Then aim yourself towards the Bounty Hunter Prc to pick up Hunters Mark, and Gunslinger Prc to pick up Debilitating shot. The armor makes you less stealthy and has the potential of slowing you down if there is something you need to carry, both are very bad for a sniper, plus swapping them out lets you be more snipery.

At that point by taking an action to aim, if you do damage the target drops 2 or 3 steps along the Condition Track.  The Devestating attack drops the enemy damage threshold by 5 allowing you to almost certainly hit the threshold.  If they aren't outright dead at that point (only heroic classed opponents most likely) then they are at -5, and a second shot from you will kill them either by the condition track or from the damage.

It would also free up a ton of money for you to have on hand so that you can act like a rich kid.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

I dropped the Blaster Rifle, since the Modified Errated Sniper Rifle has me way ahead of where I was. I do not need an extra weapon for short ranges, which frees up a bit of weight. 

Yea, I saw that too. You are right. When I was creating him I was waffling over that. I am kind of heading for a "Heavy Sniper" type thing, in which the armor works. It is a slightly painful choice due to delaying access to Spcl and Devastating Shot.

The problem with taking both of those Prestige Classes are the prereq's. I would have to take Skill Training (Survival) and two talents from the Awareness tree for one, and then the other I have to take Quick Draw, both of which dilute me more than the Armor Talents already do. I could take the 2 talents from the Awareness tree instead of the Stealth tree when I take Scout, but then my Stealth would suffer. Being able to reroll my stealth checks kind of compensates for the -2 ACP.

Having the Shapshooter or a custom Sniper-type prestige class with Talents from the Gunslinger. Bounty Hunter, and Elite Trooper would be perfect.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

What you are proposing is exactly what I want to accomplish.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2008)

This what the above would look like:

Soldier 3/ Scout 1

Talents:
Sol 1:Weapon Specialization (Rifles) 
Sc 1: Acute Sense: Reroll Perception Checks, PreReq for Keen Shot (and Bounty Hunter)
Sol 3: Devastating Attack (Rifles): -5 to Damage Threshold

Sc 3: Keen Shot: Ignore target's concealment bonus if less then 100% (CL 6)
Gun 1: Debilitating Shot: -1 condtion track to target on succesful hit (CL 8)
BH 1: Hunter's Mark: -1 condtion track to target on succesful hit (CL 9)


Feats:   Weapons (Simple, Pistols, Rifles);  Armor (Light, Medium)
    [H1]  Point Blank Shot
    [L1]  Precise Shot  [L3] Skill Training (Stealth) 
    [So2] WPN Focus (Rifles)
    [Sc1] Shake It Off

Sc 2: Skill Training (Survival) (CL 5): Prereq for Bounty Hunter
Lvl 6: Quickdraw (CL 6): Prereq for Gunslinger
Sol 4: Dead-eye (CL 7): Pointless to take sniper if you are already gonna aim, +1 die of damage when aiming


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Having the Shapshooter or a custom Sniper-type prestige class with Talents from the Gunslinger. Bounty Hunter, and Elite Trooper would be perfect.




It would also be incredibly unbalanced.  Providing the best features of 3 different Prcs while only requiring you to meet 1 set of Prc Requirements.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

I am not recommending all of them mind you, as that would be unbalance, as you say. Select ones that would be appropriate for a Sniper/Sharpshooter PrC.

I will take a look at your build later. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2008)

I like that we have players that can help one another out while I just completely pass out for a few hours.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, I posted my gear in my original character post. Still might get that launcher if I can carry it, and if no one else decides to grab one.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2008)

The discussion with FreeXenon has brought somethings into mind for Kay, so I have updated her build.  The problem that FX is running into is that he is totally concentrated in Defense by his choice of talents, whch is fine, but it leaves him lacking on offense which is why he wants the custom gun for more offensive power.  If you specalize in one thing you are going to be weak elsewhere, its the way the rules are balanced so that no one can be everything.

It brought up a problem I was having with Kay.  She was so focused on combat that her skills as a face were lacking, which is only right.  I have swapped Kay from being a Noble 2/Soldier 2 to being a Scoundral 2/Soldier 2.  I think its more fitting, it allowed me to move her focus around to where she has skill focus in Deception and Persuasion, and with Fool's Luck the ability to boost her social skills even further.

Name: Kay Starglow
Race: Human
Age: 23
Height: 5’5”
Weight: 119 lbs
Eye Color: Grayish-Green 
Hair Color: Black
Skin Color: Pale
Class/Level: Scoundral 2/Soldier 2

[sblock="Stats"]Destiny 4,  Force 5
Init +10 Senses Perception +8
Languages Basic, Huttese, Rodese, Shyriiwook 
------------------------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 19 (16 Flatfooted),  Fort 16, Will 16
hp; Threshold 16
Speed 6 squares
Ranged Blaster Pistol +7 (3d8+6, Stun, Energy)
Base Attack +3; Grp +3
Atk Options:
Special Actions:
Fools Luck: As a standard action spend a Force Point to gain a +5 to all skills, +1 to all defenses, or +1 to all attack rolls for the remainder of the encounter

------------------------------------------------------------ 
Abilities STR 10(0), Dex 17(+3)*, Con 10(0), Int 14(+2), Wis 12(+1), Cha 16(+3)*
Talents: Fool’s Luck (Sc1), Weapon Specialization (Blasters) (So1)
Feats: Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Simple Weapons), Point Blank Shot(Sc1); Quick draw(H1), Skill Focus: Deception(L1), Skill Focus: Persuasion (Sc2), Weapon Focus (Blasters) (L3), Precise Shot (Sol2)
Skills: Deception +15, Gather Info +10, Initiative +10, Knowledge: +9 (Bureaucracy, Galactic Lore), Perception +8, Persuasion +15, Use Computer +9*
Taken as bonus feat for multi-classing to soldier

Possessions:  (21.5kg) / (25 kg heavy load) 15,375 Credits
Heavy Blaster Pistol (Improved Damage) (1.3 kg), Low-light Targeting Scope (1.2 kg), Blaster Holsters (.5 kg), frag Grenade x2 (1 kg), Stun Grenade x2 (1 kg), Bandolier (2 kg), Power Pack (.2 kg) x2, Field Kit (10 kg), Utility Belt (4 kg) (w/ encrypted commlink), Datapad (+1 to checks), Credit Chip
[/sblock]

Appearance:






[sblock="Background"]Personality:
Kay is a generally serious young woman who sets high stock in doing the right thing. She knows how to have fun, but she also knows when to put everything else away and get down to business. After high school Kay moved on to the CorSec Training Academy where she picked up a surprising breadth of knowledge allowing her to expound on a number of different fields.  She is anything but the stereotypical thug of a soldier.  Highly perceptive and very outgoing, Kay is very good at finding out what she needs to know.

Background: 
Kay grew up on Corellia in one of the families that have a tradition of upholding law and order as members of the Corellian Security force.  As a diverse trade world saw a lot of the crime other worlds saw, but it was also a major home to smuggling with reckless Corellian pilots always willing to handle questionable cargoes for cash.  When the girl turned 18 she enrolled in the CorSec academy.

At the academy Kay studied Criminology, Tactics, Galactic Lore, and the least favorite course of all academy students, bureaucracy.  She graduated with a pair of degrees in Sociology and Law at the age of 22 and entered into the CorSec force as a detective immediately after.  For the first 6 months out of the academy Kay performed outstanding with one of the highest closure rates on the force.   She was partnered with a veteran officer who seemed to find her enthusiasm both amusing and a bit of a trial.  He assured her that at some point she would either slow down, or eat her blaster, one of the two.

As Kay was finding her pace in the department the department was being shown its place by the imperials.  One of the new Imperial policies was that each department needed to have an Imperial Intelligence liaison due to the fact that Corellia was the source of so many smugglers, some of whom worked with the Rebel Alliance.  The liaison officer assigned to Kay’s department, a Vira Walsh, began asserting her authority by shuffling cases around forcing the officers to focus almost exclusively on smuggling cases with links to the Rebels.  Focused as they were on the Rebels, real crimes were going unsolved, uninvestigated even.  Kay began working cases on her own after hours to solve them, resulting in a shouting match with Vira.  After that things grew more strained for Kay, the late hours, working alone in dangerous areas.

Late one night Kay came across a group of Storm troopers roughing up a young man.  When she identified herself as an officer and asked what was going on, one of the Storm troopers struck her sending her to the ground, saying that she was interfering in an Imperial matter and would be dealt with as an accessory to the rebel if she did not leave.  Standing, Kay drew on the troopers and ordered them to stop saying she was placing them under arrest for striking an officer and assaulting the young man.  The troopers brought up their weapons toward Kay as she fired lighting up the night with laser light.

After the fight Kay stood there shivering, the dreadful consequences of what she had done flashing through her mind.  She had killed three men, yes it had been justified, but that didn’t matter, not with them being Imperial Storm Troopers.  She was going to be arrested and executed, and probably the guy she had done it to rescue would be lumped in with it too. The Imperials were not all that fussed with Justice, they didn’t care about it at all.  Right then her only hope was to get off of the planet as fast as possible.  Daunted, Kay helped the young man up and asked him if he really was a rebel.

Moving quickly, Kay raided a CorSec safe-house for equipment and funds, left a message with an explanation of what occurred for her partner and parents timed to be sent 18 hours after she intended to be in hyperspace.  Once she was off world she went looking for the Rebels intending to help them put a stop to the Empire and the injustices it inflicted upon the innocents.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

Yup, That is a good thing.   



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I like that we have players that can help one another out while I just completely pass out for a few hours.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2008)

*Elite Sniper:*

_This is sort of a mash between Gunslinger and Elite Trooper. 

*Cringes waiting for the storm*_

*BAB: *+7 
*Feats: *Point Blank, Precise Shot, Far Shot, Sniper, WF (Rifles)
*Trained Skills:* Stealth and Climb 
*Talents:* 2 from either the Camouflage or Weapon Specialist (Rifle) trees 

*HP:* d10 OR d8
   BAB
1  +1   Defense Boni, Talent
2  +2   Practiced Sniper +1
3  +3   Talent
4  +4   Practiced Sniper +2
5  +5   Talent
6  +6   Practiced Sniper +3
7  +7   Talent
8  +8   Practiced Sniper +4
9  +9   Talent
10 +10 Practiced Sniper +5

*Defense Boni:* +4 Ref, +2 Will
*Practiced Sniper:* You gain a bonus equal to 1/2 your Elite Sniper level to damage with  Rifle Attacks. This damage is in addition to your level bonus to damage and is multiplied as normal on a crit. 
*Talent:* Choose from either the Camouflage, Weapon Specialist, or the Sniper Mastery trees

*Sniper Mastery Talent Tree*
Debilitating Shot (GS)
Knockdown Shot (GS)
Greater Devastating Attack (Rifles)(ET)
Greater Penetrating Attack (Rifles) (ET)
Greater WF (Rifles) (ET)
Greater Spcl (Rifles) (ET)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Elite Sniper:*
> 
> _This is sort of a mash between Gunslinger and Elite Trooper.
> 
> ...




I think that this is a bit too much. I'd suggest replacing the climb prereq with survival.  I'D also suggest you drop greater penetrating and greater weapon specialization in favor of multiattack prof rifles.

I think that honestly custom material should be kept to a minimum for balance.  Custom armor, custom gun, and a custom Prc in one character makes me kinda worried.  Honestly you can get the talents you want via elite trooper and gunslinger and we know that by meeting both sets of reqs you won't be unbalanced.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone has fun tweaking droid stats? I've given Istara a standard R2 unit, but I'd really like something with a bit more carrying capacity, and possibly less wierd stuff (that I think really should be unique to R2-D2 rather than in the base R2 droid, like the flying locomotion and some of the tools).

Also speaking of PrCs, there's not really a good for Istara at this time. The only one she can qualify for without doing anything other than gaining levels trouble is Crime Lord, and that's just not her style. I guess she could technically qualify for Ace Pilot or Gunslinger with two feats, and Officer with a feat and a talent (or even Jedi Knight with three feats), but that's not really what she's going for.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Cringes waiting for the storm*




Hah, no storm.

Rather, just going to shoot that one down before it even gets going. I do agree with Shalimar over too many custom things. In a sense, its all up in the air and you start putting them together and it becomes more and more unpredictable...especially classes. And that's one thing I don't want to have in here to throw things for a loop unless I, myself, have gone through the making of them and all that.

I think you can build a sniper just fine with either a Gunslinger, Bounty Hunter, OR Elite Trooper...just each presents a different style. What it comes down to is deciding on which style you prefer, and even just sticking to Soldier levels is an option. Or Scout, as that has many talents for hiding and such.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't suppose anyone has fun tweaking droid stats? I've given Istara a standard R2 unit, but I'd really like something with a bit more carrying capacity, and possibly less wierd stuff (that I think really should be unique to R2-D2 rather than in the base R2 droid, like the flying locomotion and some of the tools).




I can have a look at that. I do agree with the flying thing being a bit much for all R2 units, so lets see what I can cook up over the next day. Or tonight, depending on things.



> Also speaking of PrCs, there's not really a good for Istara at this time. The only one she can qualify for without doing anything other than gaining levels trouble is Crime Lord, and that's just not her style. I guess she could technically qualify for Ace Pilot or Gunslinger with two feats, and Officer with a feat and a talent (or even Jedi Knight with three feats), but that's not really what she's going for.




...technically PrCs don't have to be taken up.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

Fair enough. 

OK, one last one, I found a Sniper Prestige class that is on Saga-Edition.com. How does that look?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2008)

I think the one on Saga-edition.com is balanced, it has a lot of good talents, then again, it is designed for 13th level characters with the most powerful talent requiring a BAB of 18.  In otherwords its built for very high level characters and as such provides an ability equally strong.

I also think you could do great by mixing the base classes.  Shrug.  The really good thing about the Saga-edition sniper is that since it adds to your range you don't need to come up with custom range rules.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

This one is just OK for me. It is, however, better than anything else that is available. 

I have been working on a build with this PrC, which eventually includes, ET (later) and GS (earlier) to fill in the holes. This mix is better for what I am looking to do than a straight So/ET.


----------



## Ampers& (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, quite a few replies in one day! I have thought about other possible concepts, and I landed on a Force-less version of my original idea. How does a Clawdite Scoundrel, focusing on Deception, Stealth, and all-around spying sound? It covers pretty much what you don't have covered yet, and you all have pretty much everything covered thus far.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...technically PrCs don't have to be taken up.




... but that really puts you in a bad spot with defenses at high levels. It's not really a short-term problem; I know pretty how she'll be up to Noble 3/Scoundrel 7 (picking up the wealth, gimmick, and master slicer talents, skill focus (mechanics), and two more feats to be named later)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2008)

Ampers& said:
			
		

> Wow, quite a few replies in one day! I have thought about other possible concepts, and I landed on a Force-less version of my original idea. How does a Clawdite Scoundrel, focusing on Deception, Stealth, and all-around spying sound? It covers pretty much what you don't have covered yet, and you all have pretty much everything covered thus far.





Here is a listing of the skills for the 6 characters that have been submitted as a reference

Kay (Face/Investigator): Deception +15, Gather Info +10, Initiative +10, Knowledge: +9 (Bureaucracy, Galactic Lore), Perception +8, Persuasion +15, Use Computer +9

Viria (Fire Suport/Medic): +8 Mechanics, +9 Perception, +9 Pilot, +9 Treat Injury, +8 Use Computer

Istara (Slicer/Tech): Deception +8, Gather Information +8, Initiative +9, Mechanics +11, Knowledge (bureaucracy) +15, Knowledge (galactic lore) +10, Knowledge (physical sciences) +10, Knowledge (technology) +10, Perception +10, Persuasion +8, Use Computer +18

Garrett (Sniper): +9  Endurance, +10 Initiative, +9  Knowledge (Tactics), +9  Mechanics, +8  Perception, +8  Stealth, +7  Climb

Lia (Recon): Initiative: +10, Jump: +9, Knowledge (Galactic Lore): +9, Knowledge (Life sciences): +9, Knowledge (social sciences): +9, Pilot: +10, Stealth: +10

Kyne (Pilot): Initiative: 10, Knowledge (tactics): 9, Knowledge (Galatic Lore) 9, Mechanics: 9, Perception: 10, Pilot: 15, Stealth: 10, Survival: 10


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 28, 2008)

Just a short message to say that i'm bowing out of this one. RL is starting to get busy and i've got several games i'm in allready and i'm unsure if i could make a full comittment to this one. But i'm sure it'll be awesome and i'll happily be reading the game thread as a spectator!
Have fun y'all... [and i'll keep the idea of a ubese character for a later game  ]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Darn, I take a short 72 hour nap and look how much there's stuff in this . I'll get on posting a char-sheet ASAP. Meaning probably by tomorrow this time.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Ok, I posted my gear in my original character post. Still might get that launcher if I can carry it, and if no one else decides to grab one.



I was thinking of making my character a heavy weapons operator in addition to the explosives expert. That way he wouldn't be completely useless in basic fights . Though with the class combination I'm eyeing (scout/scoundrel) he already has some proficiency in basic weapons and there's not much to get good on heavy weapons...


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 28, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I was thinking of making my character a heavy weapons operator in addition to the explosives expert. That way he wouldn't be completely useless in basic fights . Though with the class combination I'm eyeing (scout/scoundrel) he already has some proficiency in basic weapons and there's not much to get good on heavy weapons...



Well, a missile launcher is one feat, but it's an area effect weapon. Even if you miss, you still might do half damage. Or just throw grenades like mad.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 28, 2008)

Also blackrat if you can squeeze in levels of soldier for the Demolitionist talent, you'll be in good stead. And WP: Heavy is a bonus feat for soldiers.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmm. Seems I'll be doing Soldier/Scoundrel instead the Scout/Scoundrel I originally planned.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 28, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hmm. Seems I'll be doing Soldier/Scoundrel instead the Scout/Scoundrel I originally planned.



Now saying we all live through this, you can always add the scout levels in later, or the soldier levels. We just have to survive!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

*Small Character Changes*

*Stat Switcheroo*
I pulled 1 point from Wis over to Str so I can carry a little bit more and not have to worry.

*Feat Switcheroo*
I have switched out Precise Shot for Far Shot, which I think is more appropriate for my role. Over the next 2 levels I will pick up Precise Shot and Deadly Aim.

My new To-Hits should look like this: 

_+7 (+8) = BAB: +3 Dex: +3 WPN Focus: +1 (PB Shot +1)_

    [*Scope*] +8  (PB/S/M)/ +7 (L)/ +2 (EL)/ (PB/S/M: 3d8+5) (3d8+4) 
         [ 150/300-450 ]

    [*No Scope*] +8 (PB/S)/ +7 (M)/ +2(/L)/  -3(EL) (PB: 3d8+5) (3d8+4) 
         [ 60/150-300-450 ]

*Extreme Long Range and the Sniper Rifle*
Perhaps I should drop the Extreme Long Range thing and stick with the Standard Sniper Modified (+2 to Dmg) + Scope. That combination makes me really, really effective without adding in the ELR. That is a really nice option to have and it would be quite a shame considering all of the work that we have gone through to get there. At this point with the numbers that I have currently obtained, I am not keen on having any penalty to hit.

What do you think?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2008)

I think you should go with the standard Sniper rifle modified for the +2 damage.  It was written for and only dropped from the Saga rules at the last minute due to space so we knowitis balanced.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with shalimar. And who knows, maybe one of the newer sourcebooks down the line will have new sniping tools for you!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

Done.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Feat Switcheroo*
> I have switched out Precise Shot for Far Shot, which I think is more appropriate for my role. Over the next 2 levels I will pick up Precise Shot and Deadly Aim.




It's also helpful that we don't have any melee types so far, so Precise Shot is probably going to be less useful than it would be in a stereotypical Star Wars game (where you've usually got at least one Jedi with a lightsaber, and occasionally someone realizes exactly how combat effective a Wookiee with a vibro-ax is).


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 28, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> It's also helpful that we don't have any melee types so far, so Precise Shot is probably going to be less useful than it would be in a stereotypical Star Wars game (where you've usually got at least one Jedi with a lightsaber, and occasionally someone realizes exactly how combat effective a Wookiee with a vibro-ax is).



Exactly, if I'm down to my stun baton, we're probably toast anyway.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

That is pretty much what I am thinking. I will not be picking up Sniper or Careful shot.

I am trying to fit in WPN Finesse and Advanced Melee WPS to fill a more Commando Sniper Role.
This is not easy to do. If only there was a feat I missed somewhere.  Yeeaarrrggghhhh!  



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> It's also helpful that we don't have any melee types so far, so Precise Shot is probably going to be less useful than it would be in a stereotypical Star Wars game (where you've usually got at least one Jedi with a lightsaber, and occasionally someone realizes exactly how combat effective a Wookiee with a vibro-ax is).






			
				Yeoman said:
			
		

> Exactly, if I'm down to my stun baton, we're probably toast anyway.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That is pretty much what I am thinking. I will not be picking up Sniper or Careful shot.
> 
> I am trying to fit in WPN Finesse and Advanced Melee WPS to fill a more Commando Sniper Role.
> This is not easy to do. If only there was a feat I missed somewhere.  Yeeaarrrggghhhh!




At least initially (depending on how many characters AMG accepts) we've got a pretty large party. It's really okay to pick one schtick and stick with it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

True enough. I will not have to make any real decisions about that until 7+. 
We will see how things take shape.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2008)

Dave I feel your pain on the prestige class issue I would have preferred kay take a more face/actor prestige class ala "Face" from Wraith squadron but the only things prestige classes are for other than Criminal Mastermind is Weapons and the force.  Wizards needs to put out non-martial feats and PrCs.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Dave I feel your pain on the prestige class issue I would have preferred kay take a more face/actor prestige class ala "Face" from Wraith squadron but the only things prestige classes are for other than Criminal Mastermind is Weapons and the force.  Wizards needs to put out non-martial feats and PrCs.




I wouldn't be surprised if some show up in _Scum and Villiany_ (which sounds like it'd be Complete Scoundrel in D&D 3.5 parlence), or just maybe in the Campaign Guides (though both Force Unleashed and Knights of the Old Republic seem likely to have more Force-centric PrCs, if they introduce any).


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2008)

They need to balance things out, half of all of the PrCs are Force classes.  All but 2 are Force/Combat Prcs and I don't know that I would really call the Officer a non-combat PrC.  Normally I am against splat books, but when the only feats and PrCs availble are combat feats we splats as fast as possible.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2008)

Alrighty, I've got a character's thread up now. Go ahead and post the stats for the PCs if I've gone over them and approved them. I'll end up getting HP rolled once we have all the PCs up so we can get that all done at once.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4192237#post4192237

Going to close our recruiting out now, also...so this is who we've got. 



			
				Yeoman said:
			
		

> Exactly, if I'm down to my stun baton, we're probably toast anyway.




...I'll keep that in mind...



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> True enough. I will not have to make any real decisions about that until 7+.
> We will see how things take shape.




That's probably the best way to go. Get a feel for the character with this prologue and then you'll have a good idea of where you want to go with it from there, most likely. I find that its best not to plan ahead TOO much. Some helps, but its always good to leave things open.




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> They need to balance things out, half of all of the PrCs are Force classes.  All but 2 are Force/Combat Prcs and I don't know that I would really call the Officer a non-combat PrC.  Normally I am against splat books, but when the only feats and PrCs availble are combat feats we splats as fast as possible.




This is probably one of those things that has had me resisting Saga the most. Beyond my general love for the Revised rules, there's just so much there already. From feats to Force Powers to PrCs, its very, very well fleshed out. The second I saw a Chief Engineer PrC was when I knew the game was ready to handle anything.

Hopefully we'll reach a comfortable point like that with Saga, but I'm not expecting it right away. Still a very new rule set, compartively, so sadly, we have to give it time.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

Rogues Gallery thread.. Yea! 

Where did you find the Chief Engineer PrC?
What other places can we find acceptable Star Wars goodies?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Rogues Gallery thread.. Yea!
> 
> Where did you find the Chief Engineer PrC?
> What other places can we find acceptable Star Wars goodies?




Heh, off the top of my head its in the Hero's Guide. But, like the Sharpshooter, its not Saga and I'm not sure I'm up for converting it. Just continually commenting on my love for the Revised rules.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

Ahh... I see.

Nostalgia...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

I need to review the math on the money I spent, but other than that, I am think I am done done adjusting my character.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2008)

*Stats?*

*Possum:* I think your stats rock! 
I calculate them at about 44pts not including the level ups. =O

Perhaps you meant about 10's where those 14's are? 
That would put you at about 28 not including level ups.

Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14.

...unless I am missing or forgetting something?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

*Shalimar:* I really like the picture you chose for you character, where did you find it?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2008)

I ran a search for Major Kusanagi on google images.  She is the lead character in Ghost in the Shell.  This one is I believe a snapshot of a physical model made by the company for reference by the animators.

The art style for the Stand Alone Complex Series and Second Gig Series is much cleaner, and this is what she looks like in the show vs the movies.


----------



## possum (Apr 29, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Possum:* I think your stats rock!
> I calculate them at about 44pts not including the level ups. =O
> 
> Perhaps you meant about 10's where those 14's are?
> ...




Actually, I think I messed up.  That's what I get when I try to create a character without a sheet...

Breakdown in sblock...

[sblock]
15,15,14,14,14,14 gives me 40
15,13,16,14,14.14=41
16,16,13,13,14,14=42
[/sblock]



I'll have a corrected sheet in shortly.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a problem with it too. None of the face-to-face games I have played have ever used point-buy. I always have to check 3 or 4 times to make sure I have it right.

I more than understand.


----------



## possum (Apr 29, 2008)

Ability scores are now (in no order) 10,14,13,12,11,16.  Not counting one point for two abilities for 4th level.

Fixing the character sheet in the Rogues Gallery right now.  Also, I think I was counting Skill Focus as +3 instead of the ridiculously overpowered +5 it is now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

Much better. 

*AMG:* How much for a hardpacc backpack that could hold about 5kg or 10kg?
or possibly a belt with loops and pouches that that can hold up to 2kg in each slot?

Perhaps .5k/2kg for a 5kg hardpack and 1k/4kg for a 10kg hardpack
and possibly .2k/.2kg for the belt

Could I have the hardpack as a part of the armor? That would be very convenient.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I ran a search for Major Kusanagi on google images.  She is the lead character in Ghost in the Shell.  This one is I believe a snapshot of a physical model made by the company for reference by the animators.
> 
> The art style for the Stand Alone Complex Series and Second Gig Series is much cleaner, and this is what she looks like in the show vs the movies.




Fun fact!

...that model is over on my bookcase. (well, same pose though its not the same one used by the animators)   



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have a problem with it too. None of the face-to-face games I have played have ever used point-buy. I always have to check 3 or 4 times to make sure I have it right.




I usually do "roll or 32 point buy" for games I run online, but figured I'd prefer to just go straight point buy this time.

As for stat things...I'm going to go over them all one more time while I do the HP so anything else that gets through I'll, hopefully, fine. 

And on the note of a pack of some kind. I find that getting into THAT kind of detail with things can bog things down(i.e. how much is held, exactly, can it hold more, wait, that's too big, etc) so I prefer to just assume a pack or something small is available to help with items. Its especially okay to do this in Star Wars, in my experience, as gear is much, much more secondary to the character ability and such.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

I understand that I am getting into minutia. 

Would it be OK to throw on a 10kg hardpack on the armor without worrying about increased cost or weight - assuming that it is designed to evenly distribute the weight and included in the really large base cost?


----------



## Ampers& (Apr 29, 2008)

So... seeing as AMG never replied to my last post and I don't have a fully statted character up, I guess I'm out of the running, eh?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I understand that I am getting into minutia.
> 
> Would it be OK to throw on a 10kg hardpack on the armor without worrying about increased cost or weight - assuming that it is designed to evenly distribute the weight and included in the really large base cost?




I'd just say don't even worry about it at all.



			
				Ampers& said:
			
		

> So... seeing as AMG never replied to my last post and I don't have a fully statted character up, I guess I'm out of the running, eh?




Not at all, I just missed your post in the flood. Sorry about that!

Clawdite is fine. I'd definitely suggest looking at the skill list that Shalimar linked to see what everyone else has, though. We do have a bit of overlap in some places so might want to see what you can do to pick up some areas that might have been missed.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2008)

I think the main role that we are missing party wise is a melee specialist/main fighter.  Looking at the lst I put up we have all the skills covered, a lot of the major ones have skill focus.


----------



## Ampers& (Apr 29, 2008)

AMG, I've gone over Shalimar's list, and cross-referenced it with the Rogues Gallery thread, and I'm sorry to say there's not much I can do to stand out at this point. I had thought up the Clawdite infiltrator concept before Shalimar decided to take SF (Deception), and before possum decided to take SF (Stealth), but alas, now it is otherwise (although by no means am I trying to place blame on them!). Honestly, the only skills that haven't now been covered are Acrobatics, Climb, Jump, Treat Injury (to the extent of SF), and Use The Force . I could put up stats for the Clawdite if you'd like to see them, or maybe suggest my Force-using concept again as a last-ditch effort, but otherwise I'll just bow out and wish you guys a great game!

EDIT: Just saw Shalimar's last post; I could whip up a medic/melee brawler if you'd like, I didn't think one would mesh with the group very well, but I suppose it could be useful to protect the squishier characters in times of conflict.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 29, 2008)

Some of those skills could fit your infiltrator concept. Think Thief-Acrobat. That basically would make for an amazing infiltrator. Climb or jump the fences, tumble through laser sensors......... you could definetly work with that skill set. Just think of your favorite thief movie and make that guy (or girl).


----------



## Ampers& (Apr 29, 2008)

OnlytheStrong: Oh, I thought of that; the problem is Climb and Jump aren't class skills for Scoundrels. On a side note, I'm also surprised that Treat Injury isn't a class skill for Scouts; wouldn't that be a very useful skill on the fringes of society or in the wilds?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think the main role that we are missing party wise is a melee specialist/main fighter.  Looking at the lst I put up we have all the skills covered, a lot of the major ones have skill focus.



 This being Star Wars and being the Rebellion Era, melee is far from necessary. My only slight concern for the party is firepower, since most of the combat types aren't FULL combat types. We'll see how it goes with this little prologue adventure, but I don't see melee as being that much of a necessity.



			
				Ampers& said:
			
		

> AMG, I've gone over Shalimar's list, and cross-referenced it with the Rogues Gallery thread, and I'm sorry to say there's not much I can do to stand out at this point. I had thought up the Clawdite infiltrator concept before Shalimar decided to take SF (Deception), and before possum decided to take SF (Stealth), but alas, now it is otherwise (although by no means am I trying to place blame on them!). Honestly, the only skills that haven't now been covered are Acrobatics, Climb, Jump, Treat Injury (to the extent of SF), and Use The Force . I could put up stats for the Clawdite if you'd like to see them, or maybe suggest my Force-using concept again as a last-ditch effort, but otherwise I'll just bow out and wish you guys a great game!




Truthfully, I didn't mean it in a way to completely dictate how to make your character. If anything, it was more something to keep in mind. The Clawdite infiltrator type is definitely workable and I think can still be a good place in the group...I just wanted to at least get you an idea of the other characters.

As I mentioned above, my only slight concern about the group is firepower...but even then, its very possible to be a non-issue. Part of the beauty of having this short adventure before we dive into the main thing will be immediately finding out any issues, none of which will be able to effect things greatly. I'll be able to figure out how to adjust things for the group, and you guys will likely get an idea of the characters actually in play and working together.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, the characters that are written up over in the RG thread are ...

Garret - Soldier 3/Scout 1 (sniper)
Lia - Scout 4 (actual scout)
Kay - Scoundrel 2/Soldier 2 (face) [secondary ranged combatant]
Istara - Noble 1/Scoundrel 3 (techie) [secondary face]
Kyne - Scout 4 (pilot)

Not yet copied over to the RG thread
Viria - Soldier 4 (medic)

chimed in, but haven't proposed a full-fledged concept yet
blackrat (demolitionist)
Drowned Hero (bounty hunter)
Ampers& (spy)

withdrew proposal
wintergypsy


----------



## Ampers& (Apr 29, 2008)

Alrighty, I submitted my Clawdite in the RG thread for approval; fingers crossed!

Oh, and Shalimar, a couple things: by my math, Kay Starglow is at 32-point buy; also I think your grenades should only have a +6 attack bonus.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2008)

Ampers& said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I submitted my Clawdite in the RG thread for approval; fingers crossed!




Overall, looks good to my eye. As I said, though, I'll be going over everything much more carefully once all the characters are up. 

Aaaand, a side note. I've been spending a lot of time mapping out where the game will go beyond this first short adventure(I keep emphasizing it being short because it really is  ). Along with detailing NPC stats, I've been sketching out some quick headshots for pretty much all of the NPCs that could count as 'significant'. In the process of one of the pages of head shots, my eye kept going back to that image Shalimar's using for Kay. So I might have done this:







Terribly quality due to my scanner not being hooked up(...I used the camera on my phone because I'm lazy), but that can at least give you an idea on some things you'll see through the game... i.e. headshots of about that level of detail to give you more of an idea of what NPCs and such look like.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope I'm not slowing things down . I've got bit of problems creating the character. I think I'm running through 7th sheet at the moment as my crunch keeps changing whenever I go through the book. Right now I'm at Scout 1/ Scoundrel 1/ Soldier 2. I think this is finally my final sheet. I haven't yet picked the scout talent but with scoundrel I take from outlaw tech tree, and with soldier the demolitionist talent. I'm at work right now so I can't yet post the sheet, sorry about that. Here's a bit backstory:

[sblock=Dneb]Dneb Liab was part of an independent pirate gang who broke of the SoroSuub command early in the Imperial rule. Dneb was always adept at rigging or blowing his way through doors others didn't want opened and so he was a valued member among the pirates. Years later they joined the rebel alliance who had the same ideals about Imperials. There Dneb's skills at explosives became even more appreciated, no longer needed to use them with small explosives to open things but rather larger amounts to blow things up. Now as the Death Star was no more and Imperials were closing in on the Yavin-base Dneb volunteered to stay with the last group and help them destroy the base and everything the Imperials could use against them. Nothing will be left to scavenge as long as Dneb gets enough time to set all the explosives...[/sblock]
Or for Ubese version:
[sblock=Deurr]Deurr is a former member of pirate group who joined the rebellion after running into trouble with imperial law. His skills at handling explosives are legendary and there are not many who can find vulnerable spots to place charges as well as Deurr. Having once destroyed a hangar full of fighters with explosives he has a reputation as a brag. Not many believe that this exploit is true. At the great battle at Yavin Deurr was tasked at mining the countryside in preparation of inevitable invasion. Now that the imperials have finally managed to gather their forces after their defeat, the base is being evacuated. Deurr agreed to remain with the last group to oversee the destruction of the archives and everything else the imperials might use against them.[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 29, 2008)

This sucks...

Im retiring even before im in. RL issues.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh man. Just noticed. The whole group except my character is "human". Well there's one who isn't but who looks human. BTW. I was thinking of changing my consept a little. Noticing that WG dropped out I'd like to do Ubese instead of Sullustan. Still demolitions man.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2008)

I am a little non-plussed about the Clawdites skills, except for Perception, Initiative, and Knowledge Beuracracy, he has every skill that Kay has.

Deception, Gather Info, Initiative, Knowledge: (Bureaucracy, Galactic Lore), Perception, Persuasion, Use Computer

Deception, Gather Information, Knowledge (galactic lore), Persuasion, Stealth, Use Computer


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmm. There was some talk about the Stormtrooper armor but I can't find it now among the eguipment discussion. But I was looking for something that could represent the Ubese armor and found this http://saga-edition.com/?p=500 . Would it be okay? If I throw a bit more money to it could it be upgraded to give longer lifesupport, as the Ubese armor essentially works as environmental suit also?


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Alright, posted to the Rogue's Gallery thread. Sorry for the delay, but my laptop is on the fritz, so I'm stuck posting from work during the day for the next couple days. But I post pretty quick, and pretty often to compensate, to paraphrase Chicago politics.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 29, 2008)

I decided to let blackrat handle a missile launcher, and I'll focus on my grenade launcher. I guess that makes him a rebel vanguard?   Debating modifying my pistol for damage or hilarious  autofire action, but I'm not sure. 

AMG, or anyone else, can I brace my heavy rifle for auto/burst fire, or do I need to upgrade to the heavy repeating blaster?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

*Blackrat:* The base 'Storm Trooper' type armor we can purchase has a reflex bonus of +5 instead of +6 and costs 1000 more credits for a total of 9000 credits.

*Shalimar:* As far as the Clawdite. I can see what you are saying, however, a Clawdite (shapeshifter) brings us a skill that can not be duplicated by any other PC, one that will give us an advantage over any other groups. We will be able to get into places that others cannot and in order to make that skill really useful he needs a lot of those skills.  

The only real change I would make is adding (at some point) or switching out (for) Knowledge (Bureaucracy). That would  make him the ultimate goto man for anything social related.

The duplicate skills will be nice in case we are separated or split up or even need someone to assist.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I decided to let blackrat handle a missile launcher, and I'll focus on my grenade launcher. I guess that makes him a rebel vanguard?



You know, now that you mention it. That pretty much how I pictured this my latest consept .


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You know, now that you mention it. That pretty much how I pictured this my latest consept .




As long as we don't have to wear the silly hats the rebels wear, I'm down with it.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 29, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I am a little non-plussed about the Clawdites skills, except for Perception, Initiative, and Knowledge Beuracracy, he has every skill that Kay has.
> 
> Deception, Gather Info, Initiative, Knowledge: (Bureaucracy, Galactic Lore), Perception, Persuasion, Use Computer




FWIW, Istara has _every_ skill that Kay has (and a few more; high-int human noble will do that). She's got 
Deception, Gather Information, Initiative, Knowledge (bureaucracy, galactic lore, physical sciences, technology), Mechanics, Perception, Persuasion, and Use Computer. Granted, Istara's high-int/barely-above-average Cha and has a very different focus. But Kay's trained skill list completely overlaps with hers.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, Istara has _every_ skill that Kay has (and a few more; high-int human noble will do that). She's got
> Deception, Gather Information, Initiative, Knowledge (bureaucracy, galactic lore, physical sciences, technology), Mechanics, Perception, Persuasion, and Use Computer. Granted, Istara's high-int/barely-above-average Cha and has a very different focus. But Kay's trained skill list completely overlaps with hers.




I don't mind the overlap with Istara, its only secondary for her, Istara is Primarily tech and slicing.  Social stuff is Kay's primary focus, she has spent feats on skill focus of the social skills.  That is the role I built Kay for.  FreeXenon said it, the clawdite would be the go to guy for social stuff, but that is Kay's role as face She is suppoused to be the social go to person.  It would be like Kay picking up a rifle and then being the go to sniper leaving Garrett second best in his role.  Its not like the skills and roles of the characters were a secret.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2008)

I hadn't quite thought about it like that. A second sniper. That could be fun.  

The upside of that situation is that we have two people who can cover that aspect really, really well. With Two primary face people in the group we should be able to destroy, with prejudice, any social engineering based obstacle that comes our way, which is a good place to be. 

Our only real weakness will be that we are weak on fire power. Perhaps the Clawbit could pick sniper feats. I would really like that, actually. 

A pair of snipers. =) All he would have to do is switch out one level for Soldier, Pickup Rifles proficiency, Far Shot, Wpn Focus, and we would be good to go. Hmmmm....

This is probably not the answer you were looking for, Shalimar.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 29, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I don't mind the overlap with Istara, its only secondary for her, Istara is Primarily tech and slicing.  Social stuff is Kay's primary focus, she has spent feats on skill focus of the social skills.  That is the role I built Kay for.  FreeXenon said it, the clawdite would be the go to guy for social stuff, but that is Kay's role as face She is suppoused to be the social go to person.  It would be like Kay picking up a rifle and then being the go to sniper leaving Garrett second best in his role.  Its not like the skills and roles of the characters were a secret.




You might shift her focus from Deception to Gather Information, so Kay's point for personal interaction (skill focus in Persuasion & Gather Info), while Yuul's point for being sneaky (skill focus in Stealth & Deception). Though admittedly that crosses paths a bit with what Istara can do with the Trace talent and Use Computer.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> You might shift her focus from Deception to Gather Information, so Kay's point for personal interaction (skill focus in Persuasion & Gather Info), while Yuul's point for being sneaky (skill focus in Stealth & Deception). Though admittedly that crosses paths a bit with what Istara can do with the Trace talent and Use Computer.




That was one of the reasons I did not give Kay skill focus in Gather Info, so I wouldn't step on your toes.  (The other reason is that its an expensive skill.)



> Our only real weakness will be that we are weak on fire power. Perhaps the Clawbit could pick sniper feats. I would really like that, actually.




Another Sniper wouldn't fix that issue, we need an upfront combat type like a melee expert, or a heavily armored guy/girl.

I don't really want to change Kay now that I am happy with her, I also don't want to have to fight for my role as face.  Maybe I'll drop her for something else.  I'll try to come up with a few alternate ideas in the mean time.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Another heavy armored person could be good. I feel alone in medium armor!  Or a character with dual pistols would work fire power wise too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not slowing things down . I've got bit of problems creating the character. I think I'm running through 7th sheet at the moment as my crunch keeps changing whenever I go through the book. Right now I'm at Scout 1/ Scoundrel 1/ Soldier 2. I think this is finally my final sheet. I haven't yet picked the scout talent but with scoundrel I take from outlaw tech tree, and with soldier the demolitionist talent. I'm at work right now so I can't yet post the sheet, sorry about that. Here's a bit backstory:
> 
> [sblock=Dneb]Dneb Liab was part of an independent pirate gang who broke of the SoroSuub command early in the Imperial rule. Dneb was always adept at rigging or blowing his way through doors others didn't want opened and so he was a valued member among the pirates. Years later they joined the rebel alliance who had the same ideals about Imperials. There Dneb's skills at explosives became even more appreciated, no longer needed to use them with small explosives to open things but rather larger amounts to blow things up. Now as the Death Star was no more and Imperials were closing in on the Yavin-base Dneb volunteered to stay with the last group and help them destroy the base and everything the Imperials could use against them. Nothing will be left to scavenge as long as Dneb gets enough time to set all the explosives...[/sblock]
> Or for Ubese version:
> [sblock=Deurr]Deurr is a former member of pirate group who joined the rebellion after running into trouble with imperial law. His skills at handling explosives are legendary and there are not many who can find vulnerable spots to place charges as well as Deurr. Having once destroyed a hangar full of fighters with explosives he has a reputation as a brag. Not many believe that this exploit is true. At the great battle at Yavin Deurr was tasked at mining the countryside in preparation of inevitable invasion. Now that the imperials have finally managed to gather their forces after their defeat, the base is being evacuated. Deurr agreed to remain with the last group to oversee the destruction of the archives and everything else the imperials might use against them.[/sblock]





Ubese is fine, of course, and as was mentioned down a bit the armour stats to use are there.

As for the background itself, I like it. Though my only question is the one I had for our last Ubese: are you going to play a 'True Ubese' or one of the others? The former being unable to breathe nitrogen-oxygen and the latter being more 'normal' in that respect. No other differences, nor anything stat wise beyond needing to wear a breath mask at all times for the 'True Ubese'.



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> This sucks...
> 
> Im retiring even before im in. RL issues.




Sorry to hear it. 



			
				Yeoman said:
			
		

> As long as we don't have to wear the silly hats the rebels wear, I'm down with it.




Oy! We'll have none of that crap here, thankyouvery much. Fleet Marines are great and their uniform design is, too.   


On the note of other things...

Skill wise, there's going to be overlap no matter what. With Saga having less skills and there only being a handful of classes, we're going to have that. The real test of it is how they're USED. Three players could all have Deception, Persuasion, and Gather Information but use them in entirely different ways and achieve different things. That's going to be more important than how the stats themselves line up.

And on the note of what the group is missing...honestly, nothing. The ONLY area it might be weak is firepower, but that's debatable. There's no real need for a melee character in this Era. Remember, the main bad guys here are stormtroopers and such, which are definitely in no way melee focused. Keeping the fights at range is just fine, and very much in line with Star Wars.

...unless you draw the attention of...oh, I dunno...Vader.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 29, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ubese is fine, of course, and as was mentioned down a bit the armour stats to use are there.
> 
> As for the background itself, I like it. Though my only question is the one I had for our last Ubese: are you going to play a 'True Ubese' or one of the others? The former being unable to breathe nitrogen-oxygen and the latter being more 'normal' in that respect. No other differences, nor anything stat wise beyond needing to wear a breath mask at all times for the 'True Ubese'.



About this. I would rather pick the pure Ubese but was thinking about how you were going to consider the eguipment. Would you say it's more akin to the Kel Dor mask but instead integrated straight to the helmet? That's how I imagine it would work. As for the armor I'm planning simply to take armored flightsuit and add helmet package, with the breath-mask integrated also, if that's ok...

Here's stats in hoping that you agree with the above. I also picked extra breathmask with 1-hour filter for the ofchance that I might be forced to take the helmet off for whatever reason.
[sblock=Deurr]
Ubese Soldier 3/ Scoundrel 1
Force 7
Init 9; Senses: Perception 7+2
Languages Ubese, Ubeninal, Basic, Binary, Huttese.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 19 (flatfooted 17), Fort 19, Will 15
Hp 30+?+4; Treshold 19
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6 (4)
Ranged 5
-Heavy Blaster Rifle +5 (3d10+2)
 -Point Blank        +6 (3d10+2)
-Missile Launcher    +5 (6d6+2) Burst
Base attack 3
---------------------------------------------
str 15, dex 14, con 12, int 17, wis 10, cha 8 
(4th level Str & Int +1)
Talents: Demolitionist, Armored Defence, Personalized Modifications,

Feats: Armor Profiency (Light, Medium), Weapon Proficiency 
(Simple, Pistols, Rifle, Heavy), Skill Focus Mechanics, Point Blank Shot, Tech Specialist

Skills: Endurance 8, Initiative 9, Knowledge Tactics 10, Mechanics 15,
Perception 7, Pilot 9,

Possessions: 
Armored Flightsuit   4000+200
-Helmet Package      4000
-Scrambler           400
-Ubese Breather

Explosive charge x2  3000+150
Timer x4             1000+12.5
Thermal Detonator x2 4000+1000
Missile Launcher     1500+300
Heavy Blaster Rifle  2000+400

Bandolier            100
Power Pack           25
Utility Belt         500
Breathmask + filter  225
1187,5 Credits[/sblock]

[sblock=Ubese traits]
Ability Modifiers: +2 Dex, -2 Con.
Medium-size.
Speed: Ubese base speed is 6 squares.
Xenophobic: An Ubese untrained in Persuasion may not add 1/2 his character level to Persuasion checks when dealing with members of other species.
Additionally, other species may not choose to reroll Persuasion checks against Ubese, even if they would normally be able to do so through a Talent or Species trait.
Survival Instinct: See Ithorian trait (SECR page 28).
Conditional Bonus Feat: An Ubese with Mechanics as a trained skill gains Skill Focus (Mechanics) as a bonus feat.
Bonus Feat: Ubese gain Armor Proficiency (light) as a bonus feat.
Automatic Languages: Ubese and Ubeninal (Ubese sign language).[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Deurr is a former member of pirate group who joined the rebellion after running into trouble with imperial law. His skills at handling explosives are legendary and there are not many who can find vulnerable spots to place charges as well as Deurr. Having once destroyed a hangar full of fighters with explosives he has a reputation as a brag. Not many believe that this exploit is true. At the great battle at Yavin Deurr was tasked at mining the countryside in preparation of inevitable invasion. Now that the imperials have finally managed to gather their forces after their defeat, the base is being evacuated. Deurr agreed to remain with the last group to oversee the destruction of the archives and everything else the imperials might use against them.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> About this. I would rather pick the pure Ubese but was thinking about how you were going to consider the eguipment. Would you say it's more akin to the Kel Dor mask but instead integrated straight to the helmet? That's how I imagine it would work. As for the armor I'm planning simply to take armored flightsuit and add helmet package, with the breath-mask integrated also, if that's ok...
> 
> Here's stats in hoping that you agree with the above. I also picked extra breathmask with 1-hour filter for the ofchance that I might be forced to take the helmet off for whatever reason.




That's fine. Helmet-based breathing mask is just fine. Add that to the Ubese's somewhat 'natural' xenophobia and wearing the helmet isn't really a problem. Only real Ubese suit we've seen that I can think of, off the top of my head, is what Leia wore in RotJ. Beyond that, I believe at least one picture in the old Alien Anthology had a guy with Kel Dor like goggles...so there's something.



> [sblock=Deurr]
> Ubese Soldier 3/ Scoundrel 1
> Force 7
> Init 9; Senses: Perception 7+2
> ...




Initial look over the stats and they look good. Just make sure to note where the stat increases for level went for reference.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2008)

And while I'm thinking about it...

I know this is a bit slow in getting moving, but I'd like to have all the character stats in by Friday at the latest. Depending on how things are for me that day, I'll get this game moving either that afternoon or night. The sooner things are nailed down the better, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been trying to come up with an alternate character but inspiration hasn't really struck, or rather workable inspiration.  I was thinking a human hand to hand combat expert, but its not really a viable concept without the force for a bit of a boost or carrying a giant axe.

I'll try to stick it out with Kay, but I'm not really seeing that the Clawdite wont be brushing Kay aside in area that is suppoused to be her specialty.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2008)

It sucks that you are not interested in playing your original character. I had grown rather attached to her. 
You are a much faster editor than I.

I am glad to hear that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I've been trying to come up with an alternate character but inspiration hasn't really struck, or rather workable inspiration.  I was thinking a human hand to hand combat expert, but its not really a viable concept without the force for a bit of a boost or carrying a giant axe.
> 
> I'll try to stick it out with Kay, but I'm not really seeing that the Clawdite wont be brushing Kay aside in area that is suppoused to be her specialty.




Definitely stick with it.

This prologue idea will allow us to do a few things that don't normally come up. Beyond getting a feel for the group together, I may be even open to deciding that a certain character just isn't working and replacing it.

Only caveat to that is, this being the invasion of Yavin, its a bit more combat focused than diplomacy. Not that talk and such like that can't be done of course. In fact, I think that where this group will shine is in much more covert type tactics rather than running in shooting anywhere...THAT is something not too common in Star Wars games and, the times I've seen it done, usually ends up much, much more fun.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 30, 2008)

AMG, did you see my question about auto/burst fire? I just want to finalize my gear before the cutoff.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> AMG, did you see my question about auto/burst fire? I just want to finalize my gear before the cutoff.




On that, I'd say stick with the Repeating Rifle if you want to brace the weapon.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2008)

I was able to come up with a variant role for Kay that would let me keep her and her back story but leave the face role for Yuul and Istara.  This version of Kay is a melee/intrusion specialist.  She is force sensitive, but only to boost her melee capabilities.  No powers except for battle strike, no intention to take any but battle strike, or to ever use the force consciously.  Only change to her back story would be that she wasn't an investigator, instead she would have been on one of the tactical squads.  Same run in with the stormies though.

Up to you AMG, its a role that isn't covered and shouldn't step on any toes.  I'd prefer the other Kay, but I really don't want to but heads on the class role with 2 primary social characters and a secondary.

[sblock]Name: Kay Starglow
Race: Human
Age: 23
Height: 5’5”
Weight: 119 lbs
Eye Color: Grayish-Green 
Hair Color: Black
Skin Color: Pale
Class/Level: Soldier 2, Jedi 1, Scout 1

Destiny 4, Force 5
Init +10 Senses Perception +9
Languages Basic, Huttese 
------------------------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 20 (17 Flatfooted), Fort 18, Will 17
Armor:
Armored Flight Suit: +5 Ref, +2 Fort, +3 Dex max
hp 30; Threshold 18
Speed 6 squares
Melee Unarmed +3 (1d6+5), Rapid Unarmed Strike +1 (2d6+5)
Melee Stun Baton +3 (2d6+2 stun), Rapid Stun Baton +1 (3d6+2 stun)
Melee Vibro Blade +3 (2d6+4), Rapid Unarmed Strike +1 (3d6+4)
Ranged Heavy Blaster Pistol +6 (3d8+4, Stun, Energy)
Base Attack +3; Grp +3
Atk Options: Rapid Strike -2 attack / +1d damage
Special Actions:
Battle Strike: As a Swift Action make a use the force check to gain a +1 bonus to attack and bonus damage (DC 15 = 1D6, DC20 = 2D6, DC25 = 3D6). By spending a force point you can deal an additional 2D6 points of damage.

------------------------------------------------------------ 
Abilities STR 11(0), Dex 16*(+3), Con 10(0), Int 12(+1), Wis 14(+2), Cha 14*(+2)
Force Powers:  Battle Strike x3
Talents: Damage Reduction 10 (Sol 1), Evasion (Scout 1), Force Perception (Jedi 1)
Feats: Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Rifles, Simple Weapons), Force Sensitive (H), Advanced Melee Weapon Proficiency (L1), Rapid Strike (Sol 2), Force Training(L3)
Skills: Acrobatics +10*, Endurance +7, Initiative +10, Knowledge Tactics +8, Stealth +10*, Use Computer +8, Use the Force +9

*Taken as Jedi and Scout multiclassing feats.

Possessions:  (19.6 kg) / (30.25 kg heavy load) 11,875 Credits
Combat Gloves (+2 Damage) (.5kg), Vibroblade (+2 Damage) (1.8kg), Heavy Blaster Pistol (+2 Damage) (1.3 kg), Stun Baton (.5 kg), Armored Flight Suit (10 kg), 3 Holsters (1.5 kg), Utility Belt (4 kg) (3 day food supply, medpac, toolkit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, encrypted commlink, liquid cable, grappling hook)
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I was able to come up with a variant role for Kay that would let me keep her and her back story but leave the face role for Yuul and Istara.  This version of Kay is a melee/intrusion specialist.  She is force sensitive, but only to boost her melee capabilities.  No powers except for battle strike, no intention to take any but battle strike, or to ever use the force consciously.  Only change to her back story would be that she wasn't an investigator, instead she would have been on one of the tactical squads.  Same run in with the stormies though.
> 
> Up to you AMG, its a role that isn't covered and shouldn't step on any toes.  I'd prefer the other Kay, but I really don't want to but heads on the class role with 2 primary social characters and a secondary.
> 
> ...




I really think you're worrying about it too much. But before making a decision, I would suggest sticking to the original stats you've done up from the start. If it doesn't work out as you like for whatever reason, we'll have the perfect opportunity to change things around.

If you really do just want to play a different type, then that's fine, too. But looking at the stats you've got there...no Jedi. Just have to outright shoot down that class, at least for the start of this. Force Sensitivity is one thing, though I have to admit it has me a bit uncomfortable. Even with Battle Strike being one of the Force powers that CAN be justified as being used without the person realizing it, I just can't get myself behind that in this game from the get-go. 

Beyond that, the stats are fine. I still don't think its in any way necessary to have a melee-focussed character, and I especially don't want you to feel forced into that role. Hell, that's the big reason I'd suggest giving this a shot with Kay's first stats off the bat to see how it goes.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 30, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just make sure to note where the stat increases for level went for reference.



Ah, I forgot about that completely. Thanks. Gotta add those two points .


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 30, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> On that, I'd say stick with the Repeating Rifle if you want to brace the weapon.




Can I still mount my grenade launcher to the Heavy Repeating Blaster?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2008)

Some more inane minutia.....

*Crossclass Training*
When multiclassing do we have the option of taking Skill Training of the new classes skills instead of one of the classes base feat package. If I can that would completely Roxor! 

*Recording Visuals*
I was wondering if I could rig-up either my Eltectrobinocs or my night scope (or both) to be able to record to a holo- or video- recorder for recon/intel collecting purposes? I am trained in the Mechanics skill, have a security kit and tool kit to make it happen. There is someone else in the group who has mad skillz that way as well.

*Gucciflage*
And lastly, would it be possible to pick up something like gucciflage - camoflage netting that would give like a +2 to hide or something like that? Perhaps they have something like that in one of the older Star Wars books?  Perhaps .5k credits and 1.5kg for a +2.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If you really do just want to play a different type, then that's fine, too. But looking at the stats you've got there...no Jedi. Just have to outright shoot down that class, at least for the start of this. Force Sensitivity is one thing, though I have to admit it has me a bit uncomfortable. Even with Battle Strike being one of the Force powers that CAN be justified as being used without the person realizing it, I just can't get myself behind that in this game from the get-go.




I'll go with the original Kay for the initial adventure, if she and Yuul butt heads as to who gets to do what, with the limited chances we have to do social stuff I'll drop her and we can go from there I guess.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 30, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Some more inane minutia.....
> *Recording Visuals*
> I was wondering if I could rig-up either my Eltectrobinocs or my night scope (or both) to be able to record to a holo- or video- recorder for recon/intel collecting purposes? I am trained in the Mechanics skill, have a security kit and tool kit to make it happen. There is someone else in the group who has mad skillz that way as well.




Blackrat's demolitionist has skill focus (mechanics). Istara is trained in mechanics and has the Tech Specialist feat (which allows her to make modified items); she will gain skill focus (mechanics) next level.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm surrounded by a bunch of gearheaded freaks. 
That - is awesome. 

Perfect!


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 30, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm surrounded by a bunch of gearheaded freaks.
> That - is awesome.
> 
> Perfect!



That's a gearheaded freak with a thermal detonator, mind you. I'm just hoping AMG isn't going to put some enemy sniper target my bandolier. I make a big boom if I go boom .


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2008)

That's not funny.

We're on the same side, right? 

If there are enemy snipers out there, hopefully I can deal with them. 
Heck that may be all that I end up doing - Counter Sniping. 
That'll be intense.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 30, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's not funny.
> 
> We're on the same side, right?



Well it's a xenophobic gearheaded freak with a thermal detonator. Just don't do anything suspicious or sudden around him... 

Just kidding


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2008)

I just looked at your character. 
I am so glad we are on the same side.

As a sniper I tend to move pretty carefully, so hopefully that will not be a prob.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Can I still mount my grenade launcher to the Heavy Repeating Blaster?




That I'm okay with...though that's one hell of a heavy(weight wise) rifle.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Some more inane minutia.....
> 
> Crossclass Training
> When multiclassing do we have the option of taking Skill Training of the new classes skills instead of one of the classes base feat package. If I can that would completely Roxor!




Lets keep it by the book...so no.



> Recording Visuals
> I was wondering if I could rig-up either my Eltectrobinocs or my night scope (or both) to be able to record to a holo- or video- recorder for recon/intel collecting purposes? I am trained in the Mechanics skill, have a security kit and tool kit to make it happen. There is someone else in the group who has mad skillz that way as well.




I'm willing to consider a modification of some kind like this but would rather we don't START with it.



> Gucciflage
> And lastly, would it be possible to pick up something like gucciflage - camoflage netting that would give like a +2 to hide or something like that? Perhaps they have something like that in one of the older Star Wars books? Perhaps .5k credits and 1.5kg for a +2.




For now, I'll have to shoot this one down, too. It is something I'll look into converting for a little later, though. Besides, that kind of equipment isn't always going to be useful due to environment, so you might want to wait and see where things are going anyway.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'll go with the original Kay for the initial adventure, if she and Yuul butt heads as to who gets to do what, with the limited chances we have to do social stuff I'll drop her and we can go from there I guess.




Social interaction isn't completely out of the picture even if the base is under attack.

But I think this is the best thing to do, especially since I can tell you like the character as is. 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> That's a gearheaded freak with a thermal detonator, mind you. I'm just hoping AMG isn't going to put some enemy sniper target my bandolier. I make a big boom if I go boom .




Its really dangerous to give me ideas like that...


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 30, 2008)

AMG. There's no remote detonator rules in the books. I quess I'd need one. I think the detonators themselves would cost about the same as timers (perhaps a bit more) but I'd like your ruling on the cost of a remote controller for those.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2008)

Alrighty!

Thanks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> AMG. There's no remote detonator rules in the books. I quess I'd need one. I think the detonators themselves would cost about the same as timers (perhaps a bit more) but I'd like your ruling on the cost of a remote controller for those.




I'd say just add 50cr to the cost, so remote ones would be 300cr.

As for activation, no need for a special remote. That could easily just be handled by an encrypted frequency on a comlink.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 30, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm surrounded by a bunch of gearheaded freaks.
> That - is awesome.
> 
> Perfect!




Yes, but everyone who doesn't know her well thinks Istara is just a noble-born economics doctoral student.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2008)

Blackrat, as far as I can tell, you have shorted yourself 2 feats.  Your first level feat, and your 2nd level of Soldier feat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Blackrat, as far as I can tell, you have shorted yourself 2 feats.  Your first level feat, and your 2nd level of Soldier feat.



 I just looked it over a couple of times and I think it may only be one off.

Blackrat, what may help is showing the feat advancement then we can all be sure you've got the right amount. Methinks one of the things tripping up the count is that Heavy Weapon Proficiency isn't a starter for the soldier and you had to pick that one up through the bonus feat.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 30, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I just looked it over a couple of times and I think it may only be one off.
> 
> Blackrat, what may help is showing the feat advancement then we can all be sure you've got the right amount. Methinks one of the things tripping up the count is that Heavy Weapon Proficiency isn't a starter for the soldier and you had to pick that one up through the bonus feat.



You're right. I'm missing one more. I forgot to take the first level feat ... Now let's see. Anyone got any good recommendations...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You're right. I'm missing one more. I forgot to take the first level feat ... Now let's see. Anyone got any good recommendations...



 Looking over things...for first level it could be interesting.

Seems like your options aren't necessarily going to be in the heavy combat focus...something like Weapon Focus(though it couldn't be in a heavy weapon since you wouldn't have that proficiency yet), Improved Defense/Damage Threshold, Dodge...maybe Rapid Shot, but again not in a heavy weapon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2008)

Okay...going through the character thread now(since I have the time, figured it'd be good). Here's hoping I don't miss much. 

*Garret Kandor*
_HP:_ 54 (38+8+6+2)
_XP:_ 6,000
Rest of it looks good to my eye.

*Istara Kandorian*
_HP:_ Not sure where you got 24+3d6...checked errata to make sure, but everything I have says 18+3d6. So with that, its: 30 (18+3+5+4)
Everything else looks good, however.

*Lia Merridon*
_HP:_ 39 (24+3+5+7)
_Stats:_ Add up to 31...but that's due to the stat increases. Could you indicate for me what went where just for reference?
_Feats:_ Could you also list which level the feats were taken at? Makes things a bit easier on that end.
_XP:_ 6,000
Beyond those minor things, looks good.

*Kay Starglow*
_HP:_ 40 (18+3+9+10)
_XP:_ 6,000
Don't see anything off.

*Kyne*
_HP:_ 39 (24+8+3+4)
_XP:_ 6,000
Nothing looks off to me.

*Yuul Denkoth*
_HP:_ 26 (18+5+1+3)
_XP:_ 6,000
_Talents:_ Have to say I'm a BIT unsure about the Changeling talent tree...however, I'm willing to give it a chance before ruling anything on it out. I'll make a final call on it after the first little adventure.
Rest is good.

*Viria Olmaji*
_HP:_ 63 (38+10+8+7)
_Defenses:_ Reflex should be +17 without the armour and +21 with, I believe. Fort is +18 sans armour and +20 with it.
_XP:_ 6,000
Everything else is fine.

*Deurr*
_HP:_ 51 (34+8+3+6)
_Feats:_ As mentioned before, missing a first level feat.
_XP:_ 6,000
Rest of it is good, though.

Hopefully didn't miss much, but most of it was pretty well checked anyway. HP is done now, though, so that's one less thing. And once things are added in/fixed, unless I'm off, I believe we'll be ready to get this thing moving.


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Okay...going through the character thread now(since I have the time, figured it'd be good). Here's hoping I don't miss much.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...




Bad math; should have been 22 + 3d6 (18 from Noble 1, 4 from +1/level due to 12 Con). So that gives her 34 HP, I think.


----------



## possum (May 1, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Okay...going through the character thread now(since I have the time, figured it'd be good). Here's hoping I don't miss much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock]I turned a 13 into a 14 and a 15 into a 16.

Original bought scores were 10 14 12 13 15 11

Feats

1 (standard): Skill Focus (Social Sciences)
1 (human): Skill Focus (Life Sciences)
2 (Scout bonus): Dodge
3 (Standard): Skill Focus (Stealth) 
4 (Scout bonus): Point Blank Shot
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Bad math; should have been 22 + 3d6 (18 from Noble 1, 4 from +1/level due to 12 Con). So that gives her 34 HP, I think.




Ack, yes. That's correct.



			
				possum said:
			
		

> [sblock]I turned a 13 into a 14 and a 15 into a 16.
> 
> Original bought scores were 10 14 12 13 15 11
> 
> ...




Alrighty, thanks.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

*Units*


```
[COLOR=SandyBrown][SIZE=3]Rebel Strike Unit[/SIZE][/COLOR]

	[B]Primary Skills				Secondary Skills[/B]
[B]Blue Team[/B]
Yuul 	Deception/ Stealth 			[Gather Info] [Use Comp]
Duer 	Demo and Hvy Wpns; Mech, Tech Spcl      [Pilot]
Kyn 	Pilot 					[Mech][Stealth] 
Garret	Sniper 					[Mech][Stealth]


[B]Red Team[/B]
Kay 	Deception/Persuasion 			[Gather Info]
Viria 	Hvy Wpns/Medic  			[Pilot][Use Comp]
Istara  Use Comp/Know Bureau, Tech Spcl 	[Gather Info][Astro Mech] 
Lia	Know (Life and Soc Sci), Stealth 	[Pilot]
```

I took some time to try and come up with two teams that were relatively balanced , but there is not enough overlap in skills for that to happen. 

I first looked at primary roles (Social Skills, Heavy Weapons, Skill Focus (Stealth), Tech Spcl) and then I took a look at Secondary Skills (non-Skill focus) that were important for other operations such as ship operation and intel gathering. One team has a Primary Pilot the other team has Secondary Pilots and an Astro Mech.

I did not look at race, class, gender, armor, or hp - just the skill-set or party role.

These are the teams that I came up with. It is not at perfect. *Red Team* is heavy on knowledge and gather info - perhaps a good choice for social recon; and *Blue Team* is heavy on Stealth and Mechanics- perhaps more suited for combat or behind enemy lines recon. 

I assumed that the Social characters would be the team leaders (it does not have to be that way of course). Perhaps one character could be in charge of the our Unit all together, it would not have to even be the social characters.

Just some thoughts. What do you guys think? Too much? Should I be taking my meds?


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I did not look at race, class, gender, armor, or hp - just the skill-set or party role.




Hmm, so it was purely an accident that your red team was the four human female characters, while all the guys were on blue team, then?


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

Ummm... Wow, I had not noticed. If you take a look at the primary skills, that pretty much was most of the determining factor. 

I never wrote down gender at all. I wrote down race and class, but eventually erased that since it really did not matter. 

That is a very interesting observation. 

This is just a suggestion.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

I first looked at the Primary Role of Social Skill, Stealth, and Heavy Weapons; after that I looked at covering the other skills. The cards fell where they did. 

I am embarrassed that I did not notice myself.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

*Team Analysis*

*Primary Skills*
There are 2 Social Primaries (Yuul and Kay) so they could not be on the same team.
There are 2 Stealth Primaries (Yuul and Lia) so they could not be on the same team.
There are 2 Tech Spcl Primaries (Duer and Istara) so they could not be on the same team.
There are 2 Heavy Weapons Primaries (Duer and Viria) so they could not be on the same team.

Immediately that brings about Teams Based off of Primaries:

*Duer* on one team and *Istara*, and *Viria* on the other so the primaries are covered.

*Yuul* on one team and *Kay* and *Lia* had to be on another.

*Duer* and *Istara* could not be on the same team due to The Tech Spcl Primary so that puts us here:

```
Yuul              Duer

Kay, Lia,       Istara, Viria
```
*Secondary Skills*

Then I looked at secondary skills Pilot: *Kyn* is a Primary pilot and Istara had an Astromech so I did not them on the same team. I wanted the Astro mech on the team with the Secondary Pilots, so *Istara* and *Kyn* could not be on the same team, which put *Kyn* and Duer together so far. With that, I wanted at least two secondary pilots to accompany the Droid, which put Viria and Lia on the same team as Istara which left the teams like this with Garret thrown in:

Team 1: Yuul,  Duer, Kyn + Garret

Team 2: Kay, Lia, Istara, Viria

I also wanted to make sure the Mechanics, Computer Use, Piloting was represented in each team. I hope that makes some sense? There was some logic to my madness.


----------



## Yeoman (May 1, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Okay...going through the character thread now(since I have the time, figured it'd be good). Here's hoping I don't miss much.
> *Viria Olmaji*
> _HP:_ 63 (38+10+8+7)
> _Defenses:_ Reflex should be +17 without the armour and +21 with, I believe. Fort is +18 sans armour and +20 with it.
> ...




Thanks! I had a migraine, so I couldn't focus on reading the numbers from my book. By the time I come too, you had it covered! Much obliged! I'm sooooooooooooo ready to blast some stormtroopers with my rifle.


----------



## Yeoman (May 1, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Team 1: Yuul,  Duer, Kyn + Garret
> 
> Team 2: Kay, Lia, Istara, Viria




Dear Team 1,

Please don't get shot.

Sincerely,

Dr Viria


----------



## Yeoman (May 1, 2008)

Hey Blackrat, How about Weapon Focus: Rifles? You are using a heavy blaster rifle, which isn't a heavy class weapon. 

And hey in the unlikely event of a jedi / dark jedi confrontation, deflect doesn't work on flamethrowers, grenades, and missiles.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

*Other ways to Organize teams*

For *Social* Vs *Combat* teams just switch Vira and Yuul 

For *Stealth* vs *Non-Stealth* switch Duer and Lia

For *Mechanics* vs *Non-Meachanics* switch Istara and Yuul

The '*All Pilot Team*' would be: Duer, Kyn, Viria, and Lia
The '*Non-Pilot Team*' would be: Yuul, Garret, Kay Istara

The '*All Hacker Team*' would be Yuul, Duer, Viria, Istara
The '*Non-Hacker Team*' would be Garret, Kyn, Kay, Lia

The 'All Male' vs 'All Female' ... Looks like I already did that.


----------



## Yeoman (May 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot we can practically fly a starfighter squadron on our own. We rule!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

Kay is the only one who does not have one of the 'Ship Board' primary skills (Pilot, Mechanics, Use Computer). However, I think there is a 'Leader' position that is listed in either the Campaign book or the Ships book, which I think she would excel at. I have not seen the rules in quite some time, however.  We have 2 social people so that works out well for both team in case we have to pick up two different ships.


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot we can practically fly a starfighter squadron on our own. We rule!




We could fly one. We couldn't fight with one very well; only 3 of us are proficient with starship weapons (Kyne via Vehicle Combat, Duer and Viria via heavy weapons proficiency).


----------



## Yeoman (May 1, 2008)

Or 1  and 1 ARC-170 fighter. lol

And FX, there is a good talent tree in the officer class for Shipboard combat. If we get assigned to a big ship, it could be cool to have officers do work on the big ship, while the pilots make attack runs in snub fighters.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

I think a lot of the ship weapons are pilot controlled (BAB +Ships int or something like that) and other non-pilot controlled (manual heavy) weapons use the persons Heavy Wpn Proficiency.

I think we are quite a bit ahead. I could be completely wrong. I am not really that familiar with the rules having used them just a little bit in our face-to face games.


----------



## Yeoman (May 1, 2008)

*Checks her watch* Is it friday yet? Oooh, I can't wait!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

That would be cool. 

I know. Me too. I cannot wait. Yea! 

Talking about his almost makes me almost want to take Heavy Weapons Proficiency. With all of my feats and stuff I could be really annoying with a starship weapon. 



			
				Yeoman said:
			
		

> And FX, there is a good talent tree in the officer class for Shipboard combat. If we get assigned to a big ship, it could be cool to have officers do work on the big ship, while the pilots make attack runs in snub fighters.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> *Checks her watch* Is it friday yet? Oooh, I can't wait!



 Wellll....

Its possible we might get this moving today if all the characters get good and finished.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

Please don't tease. 
That is not very nice.   

*unconsciously vibrating with excitement*


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I think a lot of the ship weapons are pilot controlled (BAB +Ships int or something like that) and other non-pilot controlled (manual heavy) weapons use the persons Heavy Wpn Proficiency.




Trained Pilots get a +2 bonus to pilot-operated weapons, but still suffer nonproficiency penalties.
Vehicle combat grants proficiency with a pilot-operated weapons.
The Scoundrel's spacehound talent grants proficiency with all weapons aboard a ship.
And the Weapon proficiency (heavy) feat includes all vehicle weapons.

So a typical soldier-based pilot has Weapon Prof (heavy), a scoundrel-based pilot has Spacehound, and anyone else (or anyone going for Ace Pilot) takes Vehicle Combat.


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Wellll....
> 
> Its possible we might get this moving today if all the characters get good and finished.




Well, this evening I'll be at my tabletop game unless it gets cancelled for some reason (running my first mostly-fighter character in 14 years of playing D&D).


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

Ahhh.. OK. A better answer than mine.
Good to know. 




			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Trained Pilots get a +2 bonus to pilot-operated weapons, but still suffer nonproficiency penalties.
> Vehicle combat grants proficiency with a pilot-operated weapons.
> The Scoundrel's spacehound talent grants proficiency with all weapons aboard a ship.
> And the Weapon proficiency (heavy) feat includes all vehicle weapons.
> ...


----------



## Yeoman (May 1, 2008)

This is going to be so awesome. I'm not even that far from ace pilot, I just need vehicular combat to qualify for ace pilot, and Martial Arts 1 for elite trooper. Bwahaha! I could be an ace pilot, elite commando, skilled surgeon, and heavy weapons specialist. I'm the queen of disparate skills!


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> This is going to be so awesome. I'm not even that far from ace pilot, I just need vehicular combat to qualify for ace pilot, and Martial Arts 1 for elite trooper. Bwahaha! I could be an ace pilot, elite commando, skilled surgeon, and heavy weapons specialist. I'm the queen of disparate skills!




Most PrCs aren't all that hard to qualify in SWSE; even though none of the current PrCs really match up with her background and abilities, Istara could qualify for at least 3 PrCs without taking any levels in classes other than the ones she's got already and using no more than 2 feats/talents. I've got a back-burner idea of sending her into Officer (and taking the Naval Officer tree from SotG) as a Han Solo-esque career change at 10th level or so if there's not a good techie PrC in this year's SWSE books (Threats of the Galaxy, Force Unleashed campaign guide, KotOR campaign guide, Scum and Villiany) and web enhancements.


----------



## Blackrat (May 1, 2008)

I'll pick Advanced Melee Weapons Proficiency as my last feat. I'll update the sheet ASAP . Then I'm ready too.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

I will be taking 1 level of Gunslinger (Debilitating Shot) at 8th and one level of Elite Trooper (Greater Devastating Shot) at 10th.


----------



## Yeoman (May 1, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Most PrCs aren't all that hard to qualify in SWSE; even though none of the current PrCs really match up with her background and abilities, Istara could qualify for at least 3 PrCs without taking any levels in classes other than the ones she's got already and using no more than 2 feats/talents. I've got a back-burner idea of sending her into Officer (and taking the Naval Officer tree from SotG) as a Han Solo-esque career change at 10th level or so if there's not a good techie PrC in this year's SWSE books (Threats of the Galaxy, Force Unleashed campaign guide, KotOR campaign guide, Scum and Villiany) and web enhancements.





No, I completely understand. As Viria's real talents are medical, and then support fire, there are no real PrCs for me either. I'm embracing the madness. 

For the record, I love the easy to qualify classes. Mainly because they don't feel out and out superior to the base classes. I get new abilities, but lose free feats.


----------



## Blackrat (May 1, 2008)

Oh. AMG, have you watched Babylon 5? Do you know the Minbari Pike? It's like normal staff but it can be collapsed to a tube that fits to ones hand. I picked up Force Pike and thought it would be cool if I could have it modified to work similarily. Maybe a little extra to the cost and extra swift action to activate or something?


----------



## Ampers& (May 1, 2008)

FreeXenon, for what it's worth, I think your division of teams is well thought out and solves some of the overlap problems. Also, don't forget that Clawdites are technically multi-gender .


----------



## FreeXenon (May 1, 2008)

Thank you.   
I was wondering if I was off my rocker. It would not be the first time.   

I wasn't sure if it was a waste of a post or 4. Hopefully my analysis will prove of some some use as the game goes on. 

The thought that Clawdites were androgynous (I think that is the correct word) had crossed my mind when the _incidental_ gender division was pointed out , but it was in the far back of my mind. I could not believe that I didn't even notice it.

Thanks again. =)



			
				Ampers& said:
			
		

> FreeXenon, for what it's worth, I think your division of teams is well thought out and solves some of the overlap problems. Also, don't forget that Clawdites are technically multi-gender .


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2008)

Ampers& said:
			
		

> FreeXenon, for what it's worth, I think your division of teams is well thought out and solves some of the overlap problems. Also, don't forget that Clawdites are technically multi-gender .




It depends on whether or not AMG is going to run it like its two games or if these subgroupings are completely nominal, for the most part the characters were all built to fit together with each person having their own roll on the team. If we split into subteams all those roles aren't covered.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It depends on whether or not AMG is going to run it like its two games or if these subgroupings are completely nominal, for the most part the characters were all built to fit together with each person having their own roll on the team. If we split into subteams all those roles aren't covered.



 I'm going to run this as one game, and how/if you guys decide to divide things up is up to you. There are going to be multiple things to be done and, obviously, its up to you guys how you want to go about things.

Splitting up, sticking together...either will work, honestly. I also don't think you should worry too much about covering all the roles. Who's to say you have to split up in the same groups over and over if you do split up? As this isn't D&D, there's not as much worry about not being able to do everything. Pretty much every single character is competent enough here that things will be fine however you guys want to approach things.


----------



## Blackrat (May 1, 2008)

Oy! Hope you didn't miss my last post AMG. #275 that is. I'd really really really like one. It would be much easier to carry than a normal and I just think it would be darn cool .


----------



## Yeoman (May 2, 2008)

Don't know why starfighters are stuck in my head, but I realized that...

In case of emergency escape our non combat trained pilot could pilot a transport with the other team members, while the combat trained pilots could cover the escape in fighters. That would make for a cool scene one day. Like the transports escaping from hoth.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 2, 2008)

*Freaky Friday?*

You want to know how I know that this is a '*Freaky Friday*'?

Because it's *Friday* and I'm *Freak'n* that we have not started playing yet!!!

Looking forward to it AMG!


----------



## Yeoman (May 2, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> You want to know how I know that this is a '*Freaky Friday*'?
> 
> Because it's *Friday* and I'm *Freak'n* that we have not started playing yet!!!
> 
> Looking forward to it AMG!





*rimshot* FreeXenon's here all day folks! Try the chowder and tip your servers!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 2, 2008)

"Thank you! Thank you!" 

*Bows and walks off stage*


----------



## drothgery (May 2, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Don't know why starfighters are stuck in my head, but I realized that...
> 
> In case of emergency escape our non combat trained pilot could pilot a transport with the other team members, while the combat trained pilots could cover the escape in fighters. That would make for a cool scene one day. Like the transports escaping from hoth.




Hmm.
1st rule of player charactesr: Never split the party.


----------



## Yeoman (May 2, 2008)

Really? That's a new one to me.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 2, 2008)

*Moderators Feel Free to Delete!*

Double Edited Post! YEaaarrrggghhh!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 2, 2008)

I am thinking that is very strongly a D&D paradigm where parties range in the 4-6 range and each character has a heavily defined role that really should be covered and the rules and encounter building system are kind of built around it.

Here we have 8 people - 2 relatively balanced groups of 4. SW does not really have necessary party roles per se; perhaps Jedi, a heavy gunner (rifle+) and a face person, but that is about as specific as it gets and those are not really necessary either. 

The SW movies had the main characters split up all the time in one form or another. I am hoping and thinking that the SW rules can emulate that fairly well'ish.

In the specific case mentioned the part is not really split; the fighter is defending the transport while they are trying to escape which is somewhat analogous to the Dwarven fighter staying behind a little bit to lay some smack down on the goblins while the rest of the party has a chance to escape or regroup. Perfectly acceptable if not heroic and dwarf-like.


----------



## Yeoman (May 2, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am thinking that is very strongly a D&D paradigm where parties range in the 4-6 range and each character has a heavily defined role that really should be covered and the rules and encounter building system are kind of built around it.
> 
> Here we have 8 people - 2 relatively balanced groups of 4. SW does not really have necessary party roles per se; perhaps Jedi, a heavy gunner (rifle+) and a face person, but that is about as specific as it gets and those are not really necessary either.
> 
> ...




That's what I was thinking. Even in D&D my groups often split as well.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 2, 2008)

This following is a well known exception: "_Regardless of system, if you are in a Cthulu or Horror based campaign and you split off from the main group, you are emphatically telling the DM that you really, really want a new character._"


----------



## drothgery (May 2, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking. Even in D&D my groups often split as well.




Hmm, in my experience splitting the party -- in any tabletop RPG in any genre -- has always been a recipe for disaster. Not to mention a pain to run for the GM (which might have caused the first).


----------



## FreeXenon (May 2, 2008)

I do understand. I have had the same experiences. In table-top games splitting up is a PitA for everyone involved. One group does something and the other has to wait. Ugghhh! 

PbP is has the advantages of being able to set up multiple simultaneous threads to converge later or, if it is not going to take so long, to play the sblock game. Everyone is still busy and waiting is just apart of the PbP experience.


----------



## drothgery (May 2, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I've got a back-burner idea of sending her into Officer (and taking the Naval Officer tree from SotG) as a Han Solo-esque career change at 10th level or so if there's not a good techie PrC in this year's SWSE books (Threats of the Galaxy, Force Unleashed campaign guide, KotOR campaign guide, Scum and Villiany) and web enhancements.




If you're wondering how this might look...

[sblock=possible future]
Istara had never planned most of the events that had led her to this place, this day. With thousands of lives depending on her decisions. Waric, trained in the Imperial Naval Academy and tested in battles on both sides of this war, should have been the one commanding a task force for Admiral Ackbar, by her reckoning. He had wanted to be a naval officer his whole life; she had been forced into the job. But her husband was dead in a battle nearly two years ago, their daughter as safe as her father could maker her at home on Anaxes, and when Waric had died she had already been more than a few steps down the road that led her here.

Had it been inevitable the day Waric's father had asked her to consult on the paper that had laid out in stark, mathematical terms that the Empire was doomed and centuries, if not millenia of chaos were likely if it were simply allowed to fall apart? When she went from a curious student protester to active member of the rebellion? When she'd come to Yavin IV to visit her fiancee and confer with high command? Even then, there had been other paths she could have taken.

But that mismatched group of high nobles and galactic misfits she'd worked with since the retreat from Yavin had found themselves aboard a captured frigate that, even more than the rest of the rebellion, was desperately short of trained officers, and Istara had been drafted as an improptu chief engineer. And then a clash with Imperial forces had left the captain and the exec dead -- and Istara in command. She still wasn't entirely sure how she'd managed to turn that battle around, but the Alliance command had given her a permanent command in the aftermath, and she thought she had done well by it. Though she'd known the pain of abandoning fighters in a battle lost, and taken an insane risk in retaining command during the early stages of her pregnancy.

The last she had ever seen of her husband had been shortly after their daughter was born, slipping through Imperial security to see his wife and child on their homeworld. Only a few months later Viria had arived with the dreadful news that he had been killed. And that they needed her back in a command chair; the rebellion had far too few top-flight capital ship commanders, and as far as Admiral Ackbar was concerned, she was on that list. In retrospect, she knew the Mon Calimari must have been planning for what should be the decisive battle of the rebellion even then, and had penciled her in as task force commander. Which meant she needed more experience, and she needed to be in the field to get it.

And she had. Which meant she was here, now. With Kyne as wing commander for her flagship's fighters, and two more of her friends as his squadron commanders. With the rest of the survivors from that band from Yavin IV all on her flagship or in its fighter wing. And with her reading a memo addressed to Rear Admiral Istara Kandorian Serrano on the eve of a battle that could decide the fate of the galaxy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oy! Hope you didn't miss my last post AMG. #275 that is. I'd really really really like one. It would be much easier to carry than a normal and I just think it would be darn cool .




How about a 650cr cost and a swift action to activate the weapon? Its not really a modification as much as a different type of Force Pike...also one that has actually appeared in at least one older comic, too, so its not completely unheard of.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> You want to know how I know that this is a 'Freaky Friday'?
> 
> Because it's Friday and I'm Freak'n that we have not started playing yet!!!




Post should be up in a little while. Need to hook up my scanner to get a couple things attached and then all will be well.


And on the note of splitting the group up...in my experience, with Star Wars at least, it isn't immediately fatal like it can be in D&D. The fact that characters are a bit more diverse in their abilities really does help. But as for this game, its really up to you guys how you want to handle things. Splitting up or not, both have advantages and disadvantages. What you guys do in those kinds of things is up to you, I'm just throwing the stuff at you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 3, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4201075#post4201075

A little later than I'd planned...but we're off!

If you haven't got those edits into character stats make sure to do that ASAP. Time to kill some Imperials.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 3, 2008)

9 minutes to spare so it is technically Friday! 
 Good timiing.


----------



## drothgery (May 3, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> 9 minutes to spare so it is technically Friday!
> Good timiing.




By my clock, he had plenty of time. But since I'm pretty sure AMG's in Eastern time zone land, I don't think he got in before midnight...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 3, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> By my clock, he had plenty of time. But since I'm pretty sure AMG's in Eastern time zone land, I don't think he got in before midnight...



 Yeah, 40 minutes late by my clock but uh...

We're going to blame Iron Man, Doctor Who, and Battlestar Galactica for that one.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 3, 2008)

In that case, I completely understand!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 3, 2008)

...ignore the fact that I saw Iron Man at 1PM...

...and the other two ended at 11...


----------



## FreeXenon (May 3, 2008)

LOL! 

I'll pretend I didn't hear that! 

We are currently where it says 'to Main Hanger' right?

And the 'bucketheads' are pouring in from the 'Rear Hanger'?

And we have to go to where it says 'Power and Data Control'?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 3, 2008)

Pretty much, yeah.

Sorry for my horrible handwriting, but its at least readable and obviously decipherable enough. 

Also it seems my scanner is slowly dying...so ignore the odd vertical lines that are popping up...


----------



## Blackrat (May 3, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> How about a 650cr cost and a swift action to activate the weapon? Its not really a modification as much as a different type of Force Pike...also one that has actually appeared in at least one older comic, too, so its not completely unheard of.



Cool. I'll update the prize to my sheet.


----------



## Yeoman (May 3, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in posting. I didn't see it before bed, so I hit it this morning.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 4, 2008)

drothgery:

Alrighty, took a little longer than I'd planned but here's some modifications to the R2 stats that might work for you. Let me know what you think and if it works for you.

Looking at it myself, the only real sticking point that bothers me is the Flying Locomotion. Beyond that, possibly remove the Fire Extinguisher, too. I think a good switch-out for the first might be a Secondary Battery or possibly even upping the internal storage for 5kg. Honestly, I'm not sure what else I'd do with it, as the rest of the stats strike me as fitting the standard R2 unit fairly well. Stats/skills/feats strike me as good, and its just those equipment things that get to me more than anything.


----------



## drothgery (May 4, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> drothgery:
> 
> Alrighty, took a little longer than I'd planned but here's some modifications to the R2 stats that might work for you. Let me know what you think and if it works for you.
> 
> Looking at it myself, the only real sticking point that bothers me is the Flying Locomotion. Beyond that, possibly remove the Fire Extinguisher, too. I think a good switch-out for the first might be a Secondary Battery or possibly even upping the internal storage for 5kg. Honestly, I'm not sure what else I'd do with it, as the rest of the stats strike me as fitting the standard R2 unit fairly well. Stats/skills/feats strike me as good, and its just those equipment things that get to me more than anything.




Okay. Noted on Istara's character sheet.


----------



## Ampers& (May 5, 2008)

AMG, I have been gone all weekend (unexpectedly, I assure you), and haven't yet caught up with events in either thread (I am currently at work). I will do my best to get caught up ASAP, although if things have progressed too far I might have to bow out. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 6, 2008)

Ampers& said:
			
		

> AMG, I have been gone all weekend (unexpectedly, I assure you), and haven't yet caught up with events in either thread (I am currently at work). I will do my best to get caught up ASAP, although if things have progressed too far I might have to bow out. Let me know your thoughts!



 Life happens, its all good.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 6, 2008)

And on another droid note...

How do you feel about relaying information from the droid like that? Not just "he says" but NPC it a bit and take some liberty with his peronality? I have no desire to make the droids NPCs under my control, but it feels like a good way to get things across from them if you're fine with that.

And on the same note, consider things like droids to act on their owner's initiative unless something comes up otherwise.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2008)

If the grenade is good enough to do for the Troopers hopefully we can get the Storm Trooper armor intact.  Kay could use the boost, plus you never know when being able to pass for enemy will be useful.  May have to get Istara to modify the armor's onboard Commlink to make her sound male.  With that in place she could probably bluff her way through most things.


----------



## drothgery (May 6, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And on another droid note...
> 
> How do you feel about relaying information from the droid like that? Not just "he says" but NPC it a bit and take some liberty with his peronality? I have no desire to make the droids NPCs under my control, but it feels like a good way to get things across from them if you're fine with that.




That's cool.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And on the same note, consider things like droids to act on their owner's initiative unless something comes up otherwise.




Works. Though since K2 makes Istara look like a devestatingly effective combatant, he's just trying to stay out of the way.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

Hopefully the stun shot on top of the grenade will drop him, otherwise they should replace all storm troopers with unarmored officers


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Hopefully the stun shot on top of the grenade will drop him, otherwise they should replace all storm troopers with unarmored officers



 Just remember, if you ever join the Empire, its not about effectiveness...its about overwhelming numbers!


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

Is the armor salvageable?  I'm hoping to pick up a suit for Kay since she is proficient with light armor and doesn't have any.  I also wouldn't mind having official imperial gear to hep us infiltrate wherever.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is the armor salvageable?  I'm hoping to pick up a suit for Kay since she is proficient with light armor and doesn't have any.  I also wouldn't mind having official imperial gear to hep us infiltrate wherever.



 It probably is...though, of course it'll take time to get it on and all that fun stuff.

On a related thought, I must say this is the first Star Wars game I've ever run that the players are actively going after armour. I've run a ton of games, too...played in a ton, too. Not necessarily a bad thing, just strikes me as unique and its something I've not seen happen yet.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It probably is...though, of course it'll take time to get it on and all that fun stuff.
> 
> On a related thought, I must say this is the first Star Wars game I've ever run that the players are actively going after armour. I've run a ton of games, too...played in a ton, too. Not necessarily a bad thing, just strikes me as unique and its something I've not seen happen yet.




I think that its because Saga has gone out of its ways to make armor more viable than other star wars games.  Also we are a bunch of soldiers so almost all of us get armor proficiency for free. If you are profficient up to 6th level or so there is absolutely no reason not to use it.  With even just the first armor talent there is no reason not to wear it at any level since you would still get the bonuses to fort and other things if an advanced armor.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It probably is...though, of course it'll take time to get it on and all that fun stuff.
> 
> On a related thought, I must say this is the first Star Wars game I've ever run that the players are actively going after armour. I've run a ton of games, too...played in a ton, too. Not necessarily a bad thing, just strikes me as unique and its something I've not seen happen yet.




I don't know how your other games looked, but the ones I was involved in were an all-Jedi game (so my PC was the odd one out for wearing armor) and an all-starfighter pilot game (so armor wasn't going to be particularly useful).

FWIW, Istara's not interested in armor.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think that its because Saga has gone out of its ways to make armor more viable than other star wars games.  Also we are a bunch of soldiers so almost all of us get armor proficiency for free. If you are profficient up to 6th level or so there is absolutely no reason not to use it.  With even just the first armor talent there is no reason not to wear it at any level since you would still get the bonuses to fort and other things if an advanced armor.




I think you're right that this is a big thing in it.

Both the previous d20 versions didn't encourage armour use at all, and the old WEG d6 system was pretty much the same in that it was there, but not hugely advantageous. Not that its a huge advantage in Saga from what I see, just that it is definitely useful and a good alternative.

Ironically, I think that's something that throws me off about Saga more than anything else.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't know how your other games looked, but the ones I was involved in were an all-Jedi game (so my PC was the odd one out for wearing armor) and an all-starfighter pilot game (so armor wasn't going to be particularly useful).
> 
> FWIW, Istara's not interested in armor.




I think its a tone thing, in a sense.

Just speaking for myself, I've never really thought of Star Wars characters wearing armour. In fact, the only people we really see in armour, in the movies at least, are the bad guys. The heroes are always in more normal clothes and just go for it. Armour is really only ever used as a disguise, even in a great deal of the EU material. Armour is, of course, there, its just not something, to me, that seems extremely prevalent in the galaxy like, say, armour is in a fantasy D&D setting.

And I've run a lot of mixed Jedi/non-Jedi groups, 'normal' people groups, Imperial groups, other Rebel games...etc. Honestly, you name it, I've probably run or played in a Star Wars game involved in it. Well, except Mandalorians, but I've never seen the draw of them...

Even games with soldiers I've never really seen prevalent use of armour, or even a desire to. I do think part of it is probably mechanics reasons, though. Its an interesting thing to think about for me, actually. I LIKE seeing such a change, as its nice to get new things on my end of the 'table', as it were.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just speaking for myself, I've never really thought of Star Wars characters wearing armour. In fact, the only people we really see in armour, in the movies at least, are the bad guys. The heroes are always in more normal clothes and just go for it. Armour is really only ever used as a disguise, even in a great deal of the EU material. Armour is, of course, there, its just not something, to me, that seems extremely prevalent in the galaxy like, say, armour is in a fantasy D&D setting.




Well, that was something of a consequence of who the heroes of the movies were -- mystic warriors, princesses, and a smuggler and his crew. Not a ground soldier in the mix.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, that was something of a consequence of who the heroes of the movies were -- mystic warriors, princesses, and a smuggler and his crew. Not a ground soldier in the mix.



 Not necessarily true, though. Look at the Rebel Marines we see in the opening scene of A New Hope. No armour on any of them beyond a simple vest and their helmets and those don't really count. On Hoth the Rebel Troopers aren't in armour, but simply cold weather gear, and on Endor the Strike Team is just in simple camo gear without armour again.

So it actually does go beyond just the main heroes.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Not necessarily true, though. Look at the Rebel Marines we see in the opening scene of A New Hope. No armour on any of them beyond a simple vest and their helmets and those don't really count. On Hoth the Rebel Troopers aren't in armour, but simply cold weather gear, and on Endor the Strike Team is just in simple camo gear without armour again.
> 
> So it actually does go beyond just the main heroes.




They could be considered blast helmet and vests which is light armor, and the default rebel trooper in the book is consistent with the helmet/vests being armor.  We also don't know what specifically the pilots are wearing flight suit, padded flight suits or armored flight suits.  Imperial pilots were wearing armored flight suits.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> They could be considered blast helmet and vests which is light armor.  We also don't know what specifically the pilots are wearing flight suit, padded flight suits or armored flight suits.  Imperial pilots were wearing armored flight suits.




I believe the Rebel flight suits ended up being stated as simply 'flight suits' according to the RCR, at least based on how the illustrations were labeled. Course, that's from memory so it COULD have been padded, but I seem to remember it just being the basic model. But actually talking the in-universe stuff and information on that end, the Rebels definitely ain't wearing armour. 

Just an interesting thing I noticed that I felt like bringing up because...uh...I dunno, because I'd never seen it before and felt like mentioned it. I do like that the Saga rules make armour actually useful, even if it kind of flies in the face of what I'm used to seeing. Its nice to get a change in things like that sometimes.

EDIT: There's also the fact that armour is, basically, useless according to the movies. There's at least one Stormtrooper in RotJ that takes a blaster bolt to the shoulder pad and dies. Dramatic license, of course, but they might as well run around naked with how useful their armour is.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Not necessarily true, though. Look at the Rebel Marines we see in the opening scene of A New Hope. No armour on any of them beyond a simple vest and their helmets and those don't really count. On Hoth the Rebel Troopers aren't in armour, but simply cold weather gear, and on Endor the Strike Team is just in simple camo gear without armour again.
> 
> So it actually does go beyond just the main heroes.




Of course, that might have something to do with the Rebellion not exactly being flush with cash...


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

I see a plan coming together to steal the Lambda.

2 People dress up in the trooper armor, Kay puts on the officer uniform.  March the last two carrying the officer out to the Shuttle as prisoners.  I'll spend a force point to actvate fools luck meaning that Kay will have a total of +20 to Deception and Persuasion.  With that, her knowledge of Imperial regualtions (Know. Bureaucracy), and the uniforms we should be able to get to the shuttle and get the jump on the crew.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 7, 2008)

I never thought about that. You will definitely have to stun them then. Good luck with that if you try it. That would completely Roxors!


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

If one were to include the R2 unit we would have all of the crew spots covered.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I see a plan coming together to steal the Lambda.
> 
> 2 People dress up in the trooper armor, Kay puts on the officer uniform.  March the last two carrying the officer out to the Shuttle as prisoners.




Hmm... that might be a bit difficult. The 5' 10" Viria's probably the only one in our group who has any chance of fitting in stock stormtrooper armor (given time Duerr or Istara could probably resize it, but not on a battlefield). Kay (at 5' 5"), Lia (at 5' 4"), and especially Istara (at 5' even) are more than 'a little short for a stormtrooper'. And somehow I suspect Duerr wouldn't work either.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

Party pooper 

Then we could do it with just me and Viris, though I'd hate to have to leave behind the extra armor.  We could always have Kay and Viria drag the stunned trooper while istara and Duerr  carry the officer.  Say that the rebels had trapped the base and the other trooper had set off a stun mine and we are taking him and the prisoners to the ship for the medics and interrogators.


----------



## Blackrat (May 7, 2008)

Darn. Deurr would love to get his fiddling mechanic hands on a lambda. He might be mainly a bomber, but he's a gearheaded freak with love for moving parts too.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

I would think the armor is adjustable, but that part doesn't really matter.  Put Viria in the armor, and she and Kay take the others out to the shuttle as prisoners carrying the stunned officer.  I think we should be able to do that at least.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I would think the armor is adjustable, but that part doesn't really matter.  Put Viria in the armor, and she and Kay take the others out to the shuttle as prisoners carrying the stunned officer.  I think we should be able to do that at least.




Sorry. It's not our fault the Imperial armed forces are sexist, speciesist, and populate their low-level ranks with Jango Fett clones (or at least similarly-sized human males).


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

I still think having Kay dress up as an officer is viable if we use Viria in Stormtrooper armor to back it up.

I believe that there definitely are women serving in most branches of the imperial forces, and they are almost all low ranking officers and will be for the majority of their careers.  Storm Troopers are exclusively male, but the Imperial Army and Navy included females.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 8, 2008)

Though Stormtroopers are pretty much male at this time, its not completely unheard of for a woman to wear the armour. Rebel Assault 2 actually had the two main characters, Rookie One and uh...whatshername(Ro?Rue? Murleen? Something like that), put on Stormtrooper armour and wear the stuff for the latter portion of the game. Also the cinematics were all live action, so she was actually wearing the armour and it works. well enough, even if she was a bit short.

And while there ARE some females in the Imperial ranks, its rare. Even at low ranking positions, its just not common. There are some here and there, but definitely not enough to be seen as anything close to normal. If you use the movies as evidence, there's not a single female on either Death Star or any Star Destroyer we see the insides of...

And now onto a couple other things.

First off, in response to a question in the IC thread. If you guys want to use Invisible Castle rolls, go for it. That's fine. if you don't specify, though, and for things like initiatives and other such things on my end, it'll all be my physical dice right here. If you DO want to use those online dice rollers, though, make sure the rolls are in that post because otherwise I'm using my death dice. 

And one other thing. My aim is, for me at least, to get in one post a day, at least. This, obviously, could depend on how things move and such, but that's the aim. Only thing is it may come later on some days(like today...) due to the fact that I have an oil painting to work on once a day that takes up a disturbing amount of time. Just wanted to make sure you guys knew MY aim, even if there's no exact timeframe.


----------



## Blackrat (May 8, 2008)

About timeframe. I am okay for once a day for weekdays but I might not be able to make it on saturdays & sundays. I usually check enworld during those days, so I'll try but time is not always on my side.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 8, 2008)

It should be said that that timeframe is more for myself, and I did want it know to you guys what I'm expecting of ME. Its not a requirement of any kind for any of you.


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It should be said that that timeframe is more for myself, and I did want it know to you guys what I'm expecting of ME. Its not a requirement of any kind for any of you.




Still, just as an FYI, I probably won't be posting much this weekend, Monday, and Tuesday. Family's visiting me, rather than the other way around, so I've got my computer and internet connection, but it's still means I won't be in front of a computer 12 hours a day...


----------



## FreeXenon (May 11, 2008)

WotC's last *Dawn of Defiance* module has the following 2 neat little items

*Shadow Trooper Armor *
(+6 armor, +2 equipment to Fort, +2 Stealth, Darkvision, Immune to Detection),

*DC-19 "Stealth" Carbine*
Weapon Group: Rifles; Size: Medium; Cost: 3,500; Damage: 3d8;
Stun: No; Rate of Fire: S; Weight: 5 kg; Type: Energy;
Availability: Restricted

This weapon is equipped with a sound suppressor for silent
operation, and it has an optional mode that uses an expensively
refined Tibanna gas mixture that makes a bolt invisible to the
regular visual spectrum. This mode comes at a high cost. The
mixture must be reloaded after 10 shots, and the weapon must
cool down after each blast to prevent damage to the dampeners.



Both items are too much for this game I am thinking, but what I am wondering is if I can move the +3 Perception on my armor to Stealth at some point or get both? 

I would love to get a Stealth Sniper Rifle too (looks like +2.8Kg and + 3600cr; 10 shots per clip). 

I am not sure what era this module is from, either, so that may  have some bearing as well.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 13, 2008)

Sooooooooo, looks like ENWorld is alive and doing alright again.

Guess I'll get to posting, then. 

...and as for the items, methinks it'd be best not to plan for it. Besides, that kind of gear is highly specialized and definitely not easy to get. Not something that you could really get beyond prying it off a corpse, and even then, said armed corpses wouldn't be common. 

On the note of the armour...any changes like THAT would have to require a completely new set of armour beyond just a switch. The Perception bonus is definitely due to the capabilities provided by the helmet, so that's pretty easy and common enough, but a Stealth bonus would have to be something else entirely. I'd argue it would be more than just a paint of coat, but also an entirely different material for the amour that helps to hide it from scanning devices and such.

Something tells me you'll be fine with things as they are, though.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 13, 2008)

Fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 15, 2008)

Apologies on my idiocy, drothgery. Apparently, I lost the ability to read for your post. Why that comes and goes is beyond me.

And still no sign of OnlytheStrong. I won't write anyone off completely until after this short adventure here, so its going to be the silent NPC route most likely. I'm not a huge fan of that route, but its better than nothing happening.


----------



## drothgery (May 15, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Apologies on my idiocy, drothgery. Apparently, I lost the ability to read for your post. Why that comes and goes is beyond me.




Heh. I've done my share of PBP GMing, and totally misinterpreting what players intended. It's not a huge deal, but since Istara's not an experienced combatant, and usually will be firing into a mess of party members in a close quarters firefight, she usually Aims when she shoots.


----------



## Ampers& (May 20, 2008)

AMG, before I post I was wondering, do we have some kind of "key" (probably not the right word) for this YT-2000 transport, or will we have to hack in like the bucketheads?


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2008)

Squishy storm troopers go boom.  2 Frag grenades into a group of 6 in a fairly confined space, I think the phrase chunky salsa will apply.


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Squishy storm troopers go boom.  2 Frag grenades into a group of 6 in a fairly confined space, I think the phrase chunky salsa will apply.




Unless I misread things, it's not a group of 6, it's two groups of three on opposite sides of the room.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2008)

My understanding was that they just turned the corner into the hallway.  We are at the terminus of the hallway (opposite end of the hall) by the doors to the data room and the comm room we just came from.

I could be wrong though.

Troopers = t
------tt--------
------tt--------
------tt--------
------xx--------
------xx--------
------xx--------
Comm-uu-Data


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 20, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> My understanding was that they just turned the corner into the hallway.  We are at the terminus of the hallway (opposite end of the hall) by the doors to the data room and the comm room we just came from.
> 
> I could be wrong though.
> 
> ...



 That.

Except 3 wide rather than 2.

Apologies on the rough description...I'll make it a point to edit the map some and throw in positions to make things more clear from here on out.

Also, to make sure, no one's shooting at the Imperial you guys 'captured', yes? Seen a couple mentions of firing at nearest Imperial and...well, he's the closest.


----------



## Blackrat (May 20, 2008)

Well I'm hitting him with my pike but no-one else is going against him I think.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 21, 2008)

Ampers& said:
			
		

> AMG, before I post I was wondering, do we have some kind of "key" (probably not the right word) for this YT-2000 transport, or will we have to hack in like the bucketheads?




You don't have anything specific, so you'll have to give it a shot yourself. I might be willing to throw a +2 bonus to the check for something along the lines of 'normal security codes for Alliance vessels' or something similar to that.


And as a general heads up to everyone, I may be a bit slow to post up until Friday. Working my butt off to get a painting finished by then and its leaving me pretty exhausted. But it'll be done Friday(or it damn well better be, or I'm screwed), so then its back to a semblance of normal on my end.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2008)

And I'm alive again. Posting should be back to normal for me now. Will let you guys know of anything that might slow things down again, though. Hopefully that won't be too common.

On an only slightly related note, here's the reason for this delay. 20-odd hours of work and its good and done. 

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2008)

I'm kind of curious where all these 20s are coming from with my dice. Keep this black d20 I got with the Star Wars d20 basic set as my NPC dice and its always had its evil moments...but I don't ever remember it doing THIS well.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2008)

Did Deurr have to move to attack the guy?  Move to Draw the weapon, Swift to activate it, and then standard action to attack.  From what I understand they were both in the dataroom and next to one another.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Did Deurr have to move to attack the guy?  Move to Draw the weapon, Swift to activate it, and then standard action to attack.  From what I understand they were both in the dataroom and next to one another.



 He used two swift actions. One to extend the weapon and then the other to power it on.


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2008)

So a move to draw it, a swift to extend it, and a swift to turn it on?  Wow, thats kind of a bad weapoon if it takes more then a full round before you can attack with it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So a move to draw it, a swift to extend it, and a swift to turn it on?  Wow, thats kind of a bad weapoon if it takes more then a full round before you can attack with it.



 Its a modified version of the standard force pike. That extra swift action is to make it collapsible and more easily concealed...but yeah, can make things rough if you need it quick obviously.

EDIT: Its one of those things that I'm glad to have this initial adventure to look at. It may very well be UNDERPOWERED due to that, but that's something that can be fixed. Other personalized stuff is being tested this way, along with me. Getting myself into the Saga mindset is finally working, though, now its just going to be a matter of feeling things out in more detail on my end.


----------



## Blackrat (May 23, 2008)

The extra swift was actually to turn it to stun setting, had I just given him lethal I could have hit him. This is what you get for trying to be merciful. Now I have to hit him hard you know . How's that unarmed-combat work again...


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2008)

*AMG:* "_then mumbles something before starting to hear to the west_" 

What does this mean. I do not quite understand it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *AMG:* "_then mumbles something before starting to hear to the west_"
> 
> What does this mean. I do not quite understand it?



 'hear' = 'head' = typo.

Heh, sorry about that.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2008)

That make a little more sense. 

I am assuming that I do not recognize her and that the jumpsuit is pretty standard and both side use it? Or is it definitely a Imperial jumpsuit? Does she have any identifying marks?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That make a little more sense. She is just leaving while I have a gun trained on her? Interesting.




No, she just doesn't see you. Or didn't at that point.



> I am assuming that I do not recognize her and that the jumpsuit is pretty standard and both side use it? Or is it definitely a Imperial jumpsuit? Does she have any identifying marks?




Nothing identifying that you can see. It just looks like a simple black jumpsuit without any rank/patches/markings of any kind on it.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2008)

You ninja'd my edit. You are quick! 

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## possum (May 23, 2008)

Black jumpsuit... possibly Imperial, on Yavin.  Red hair can appear to be dark under certain lighting...  You're kriffed...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> Black jumpsuit... possibly Imperial, on Yavin.  Red hair can appear to be dark under certain lighting...  You're kriffed...



 Now now, if I was going to have Mara Jade kill all of you I'd make sure you were all in the same place...

...or would I?


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Now now, if I was going to have Mara Jade kill all of you I'd make sure you were all in the same place...
> 
> ...or would I?




Besides, we're nowhere near important enough to have an Emperor's Hand chasing after us.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 24, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Besides, we're nowhere near important enough to have an Emperor's Hand chasing after us.



 Fine, just bring logic and intelligence into this!

Guess now I have to go through the trouble of MAKING you guys that important.


----------



## possum (May 24, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Besides, we're nowhere near important enough to have an Emperor's Hand chasing after us.




Not if one of us drop in on her while she's spying on Vader's actions in the campaigh.  All I know is that is in the right time frame, approximately.  May be off by a month or two, though.


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Fine, just bring logic and intelligence into this!
> 
> Guess now I have to go through the trouble of MAKING you guys that important.




Works for me. We'll have had _years_ of PBPing by the time Mara's a level-approriate challenge .


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 24, 2008)

Didn't I say something above about bringing logic to this? Because neither of you are helping at all. 

Also, finally got a hold of Threats of the Galaxy today. Fun stuff. A couple equipment things I noticed that might be of interest to some of you guys, too, along with at least one uh...interesting little thing I might have to hang onto myself.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 27, 2008)

*Vacation Imminent*

I missed all of these posts. Now I am afraid. An Emperor's Hand now that would be totally leet. We'd be in the big times then. 

AMG:  No holding back on the goodies mate! 

*Really Long Vacation*
I will be gone for pretty much the entire month of June with my wife to Belarus on vacation. I will be gone *from June 3 to July 3* and my internet connection will be more off than on. I will try to get on as much as possibly. Please feel free to NPC me as needed.

What are your thoughts about this AMG?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 27, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I missed all of these posts. Now I am afraid. An Emperor's Hand now that would be totally leet. We'd be in the big times then.
> 
> AMG:  No holding back on the goodies mate!




I'll get to certain interesting little items from the new book after this adventure is over and before we get moving on the next one. Off the top of my head, I remember spotting some new medical devices and slicing equipment. There may have been a couple other nice little things that some of you guys might enjoy.



> *Really Long Vacation*
> I will be gone for pretty much the entire month of June with my wife to Belarus on vacation. I will be gone *from June 3 to July 3* and my internet connection will be more off than on. I will try to get on as much as possibly. Please feel free to NPC me as needed.
> 
> What are your thoughts about this AMG?




The timing actually might work out well.

Like I've constantly repeated, this little thing on Yavin was intended to be short...and its about reached the end. Especially since the data center has been destroyed, so barring any complications I might have to throw at you (), its almost over.

I've already been hashing out the next stuff in more detail, and my current plan is going to entail some in-game time delay between the two adventures. Say, months likely between this and that. If this one doesn't end by June 3rd, it'll probably be pretty close in that much time. If it doesn't, can NPC easily enough for what's left...as for getting on into the next stuff, depending on things its possible that, say, Garret is deployed separately at a different time than the rest of the group and doesn't shot up until later. Or something like that.


----------



## drothgery (May 27, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'll get to certain interesting little items from the new book after this adventure is over and before we get moving on the next one. Off the top of my head, I remember spotting some new medical devices and slicing equipment. There may have been a couple other nice little things that some of you guys might enjoy.




Maybe. But unless I'm misreading the rules, computer spikes aren't very useful for Istara; the spike makes its own Use Computer check, and it'd cost a small fortune to make a spike that's better than she is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 27, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Maybe. But unless I'm misreading the rules, computer spikes aren't very useful for Istara; the spike makes its own Use Computer check, and it'd cost a small fortune to make a spike that's better than she is.



 When I first looked at them, they seemed kind of useless because of that. But when I looked at things more closely, they definitely have an interesting use. Expensive, but they turn improving access from a full round action to a swift action.

Strikes me as a 'oh crap, no time' type of item more than anything.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 2, 2008)

Its worth mentioning that, even with the fake prisoners and their escort remaining in position, they'd still be berated by that Imperial.

And thinking about our second group...I suspect you guys are currently hanging on to wait until you're needed before going anywhere, yes? We do have the problem of our previous pilot being MIA, though there's now another pilot with you guys...either way, though, I'm not sure I want to be NPCing such an important position unless its an absolute last resort. Thoughts?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, just figured I'd mention it.  Hopefully Viria and Lia can stall him a bit until Kay returns. I'm hoping that a 39(34) is enough to bluff the intelligence officers and allow her persuasion to work, 36 should be good enough unless these guys are just incredibly far above us.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea. I am kind of waiting. We have no way of knowing what is happening, even if we did, there is not much we could do.

We might be able to strafe the buckets and cause a distraction as we exit the atmosphere, hopefully giving you a chance to escape. We might even be able to take two passes before it would be too dangerous.

But that might be all we could do at this point. =(


----------



## Ampers& (Jun 2, 2008)

AMG, I am going to have to drop from this game. I've been on the road with limited access to a computer, and now my friend's laptop (from which I've been making posts) is going dead and without battery. We will be back in a couple of weeks; I know there's not much left in this intro mission, and I hate to drop, but I simple won't see another computer until mid-June. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2008)

Ampers& said:
			
		

> AMG, I am going to have to drop from this game. I've been on the road with limited access to a computer, and now my friend's laptop (from which I've been making posts) is going dead and without battery. We will be back in a couple of weeks; I know there's not much left in this intro mission, and I hate to drop, but I simple won't see another computer until mid-June. Good luck everyone!




Sorry to hear it but that kind of thing happens, sadly.  Thanks for popping in here to let me know.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Ok, just figured I'd mention it. Hopefully Viria and Lia can stall him a bit until Kay returns. I'm hoping that a 39(34) is enough to bluff the intelligence officers and allow her persuasion to work, 36 should be good enough unless these guys are just incredibly far above us.




Pfft, and you were worried that talking wouldn't work.   



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Yea. I am kind of waiting. We have no way of knowing what is happening, even if we did, there is not much we could do.
> 
> We might be able to strafe the buckets and cause a distraction as we exit the atmosphere, hopefully giving you a chance to escape. We might even be able to take two passes before it would be too dangerous.
> 
> But that might be all we could do at this point. =(




At this point its you and three NPCs in the ship right now, so I'll leave that call to you. Its hard that the player drops came from the same group, as it were, but unless someone else wants to pick up a second PC for the last bit of this(and that's probably more effort than necessary), we'll just kind of have to deal with it.

And there's still a chance you'll be needed for more than just escort...they don't have a transport just yet.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2008)

AMG said:
			
		

> Pfft, and you were worried that talking wouldn't work.




Yea, but for all of the 39 and 36 and 2 force points it still isn't working.  I think I can try to talk them into interrogating the prisoners up on the ship, since that wouldn't compromise their orders, but if that doesn't work, thats all we can really do considering the AT-ST could kill everyone on its own without the 10-20 Stormtroopers and the officers especially considering what happened earlier.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yea, but for all of the 39 and 36 and 2 force points it still isn't working.  I think I can try to talk them into interrogating the prisoners up on the ship, since that wouldn't compromise their orders, but if that doesn't work, thats all we can really do considering the AT-ST could kill everyone on its own without the 10-20 Stormtroopers and the officers especially considering what happened earlier.



 Oh, its definitely working. You haven't been shot in the face, directly told to do something else, etc...mostly left alone pretty well. Force Points are definitely helping, but that + Persuasion and such still aren't Mind Trick in that it actually affects the minds of the people you're dealing with.

Considering that you guys didn't have a ton of time to get your disguises together and Kay, especially, isn't exactly what most Imperials would expect from an officer, you're doing pretty damn well. But you are dealing with people with their own orders from who knows where and you're still surviving. I'd say that's a success.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2008)

Its about to go all pear shaped regardess of our skills.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2008)

Little heads up for everyone. Free Xenon is out for a month, meaning Garret is in NPC mode...which essentially means the rest of the group is in NPC mode. At this point, they're basically waiting on your signal. Just wanted to remind you guys you'll have some support in the air.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 16, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know I may be a bit slow on posting this week. Family is in town and all that. Will do my best to get the necessary posts in still, though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2008)

And, it seems I wasn't as free as I thought I might be the last week.

Sorry about the silence guys. I'm pretty exhausted from family being around, but its all quiet again. Should be back to normal posting tomorrow after I get a good long sleep.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone know the Saga 'official' crew stations off the top of their head?

Shalimar -- I'm sure that our characters would have discussed who was going to fly the shuttle before we started this little exercise; looking at their character sheets, Lia, Dr. Viria, and Duerr all are trained pilots. Viria and Duerr have heavy weapon proficiency, so if the shuttle has any pilot-operated weapons Viria should probably pilot, with Lia as copilot (and Duerr running any gunner-operated weapons).


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2008)

My point was really that with 6 crew stations, and 5 of us, with one who can't really do anything with the ship, two of the captives could help out if they had any skill.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm...

Going through the starship roles and our abilities

*pilot/copilot* - Garret, Lia, Viria, and Duerr are trained pilots, but Lia and Garret are not proficient in pilot-operated weapons; also, K2 is trained in pilot
*gunner * - Viria and Duerr have heavy weapon proficiency; no one else does
*commander* - Duerr and Garret have training in tactics; currently no one has talents that aid this spot, though if the game lasts long enough, Istara likely will
*system operator* - Istara is focused in use computer and trained in mechanics, Garret is trained in mechanics, Viria is trained in use comuter and mechanics, Duerr is focused in mechanics; K2 is trained in use computer and mechanics
*engineer* - Duerr is focused in mechanics. Istara, Garret, and Viria are trained in mechanics, as is K2.

... so yeah, it does look like Kay can't do all that much in a starship.

Given the setup in Starships of the Galaxy for a Lambda-class shuttle, I'd say we probably should go
pilot - Lia (the pilot-operated guns aren't very good)
copilot - Viria (best gunner with best guns)
gunner #1 - Duerr
gunner #2 - captive or Kay if no one's better
systems operator - Istara
engineer - K2 or captive (Duerr would be better, but needed as gunner)
commander - vacant or captive


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the Saga 'official' crew stations off the top of their head?
> 
> Shalimar -- I'm sure that our characters would have discussed who was going to fly the shuttle before we started this little exercise; looking at their character sheets, Lia, Dr. Viria, and Duerr all are trained pilots. Viria and Duerr have heavy weapon proficiency, so if the shuttle has any pilot-operated weapons Viria should probably pilot, with Lia as copilot (and Duerr running any gunner-operated weapons).




top row

left is co-pilot, middle is gunner, right is an aux station

bottom row

left is pilot, middle is system ops, right is another aux station.

And, based on my skimming of the Saga book, it seems as if it's possible for a ship to shoot a gun at something regardless of where it's facing.  Am I wrong?  Because I hope I am and that my limited experience with Saga space combat is to blame.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> And, based on my skimming of the Saga book, it seems as if it's possible for a ship to shoot a gun at something regardless of where it's facing.  Am I wrong?  Because I hope I am and that my limited experience with Saga space combat is to blame.




There's no facing in Saga starship combat. A square at starship scale is much larger than a ship, and ships are considered to be manueverable enough to bring their guns to bear against any target in a round.

I moved my suggested spot for Lia to pilot because it looks like a Lambda shuttle's copilot-operated weapons are better than the pilot-operated weapons, and Viria's a better shot with vehicle weapons.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone may want to finish stunning this Intel Officer.

I have to say, after watching the imps all take so many stun shots to go down it make me want to just kill them instead so the damage isn't cut in half.  It does tend to boggle the mind as to how Leia went down to 1 stun shot in Episode 4 considering she was at least 5th level (assuming she gained 5 levels between there and Return of the Jedi).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Someone may want to finish stunning this Intel Officer.
> 
> I have to say, after watching the imps all take so many stun shots to go down it make me want to just kill them instead so the damage isn't cut in half.  It does tend to boggle the mind as to how Leia went down to 1 stun shot in Episode 4 considering she was at least 5th level (assuming she gained 5 levels between there and Return of the Jedi).



 Yeah...stun is definitely not that effective. I continually recheck FAQs and the books themselves every single time just to make sure I haven't missed something. If you can do enough damage to beat the HP of a guy, its good...but then, that's just as good as shooting them normally.

The real advantage, from what I can see, is really in popping a guy with a stun shot or two to drop his attack/defenses then finishing them off or something similar since that kind of thing has REALLY hurt the Imps' accuracy and such. Though there's still the possibility I've somehow missed something about it...if so, feel free to speak up.

On a similar note, a question for you guys. We're basically in the home stretch for this intro stuff and I wanted to get some thoughts or suggestions on how I'm doing things or even what you guys would like to see.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> On a similar note, a question for you guys. We're basically in the home stretch for this intro stuff and I wanted to get some thoughts or suggestions on how I'm doing things or even what you guys would like to see.



I'm actually quite surpriced how well you manage things considering we're playing with so large group. I'll give this question of yours some thought and get back on it later. So far I'm enjoying this.


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> There's no facing in Saga starship combat. A square at starship scale is much larger than a ship, and ships are considered to be manueverable enough to bring their guns to bear against any target in a round.
> 
> I moved my suggested spot for Lia to pilot because it looks like a Lambda shuttle's copilot-operated weapons are better than the pilot-operated weapons, and Viria's a better shot with vehicle weapons.




Another Saga oversimplification!  Yay!

Edit: And I'm quite enjoying this game.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> Another Saga oversimplification!  Yay!




YMMV. I think it's better than 2D facing in 3D combat, or trying to figure out 3D facing. Is AMG supposed to come up with a battlecube to map maneuvers on?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> On a similar note, a question for you guys. We're basically in the home stretch for this intro stuff and I wanted to get some thoughts or suggestions on how I'm doing things or even what you guys would like to see.




I've always liked your Star Wars games when I've been in them, even if they've ended too soon . This one's started off well.

I think I am going to send Istara down the Officer path I sort of sketched out in a possible 'future history' here and mechanically in the 'advancement' section of her character sheet.


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> YMMV. I think it's better than 2D facing in 3D combat, or trying to figure out 3D facing. Is AMG supposed to come up with a battlecube to map maneuvers on?




The first option is definately better than the latter.  I've seen that implemented on in a PBP game on the Wizards.com boards and it looked confusing.  Pythagoreum (SP) theorum having to be used in space combat...  *shudders*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 25, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> The first option is definately better than the latter.  I've seen that implemented on in a PBP game on the Wizards.com boards and it looked confusing.  Pythagoreum (SP) theorum having to be used in space combat...  *shudders*



 Its especially painful for those of us in the world that find math to be the language of pure evil. 

Honestly, when it came to the Revised rules, I always ended up simplifying it to run starship combat like character combat anyway. It took some interesting tweaks and omissions to do, but made things so much more sane. If there's one thing I can say I definitely DO like about Saga over the Revised rules, its the starship rules as written.

Also helpful is a great deal of starships actually have rear facing or turret style weapons to allow for less "well, you loop around and shoot twice then go back the direction you were going" every single time.

Glad you guys are liking things. The only real problem I've seen isn't anything that can be controlled, and that's the division in group ending up with most of the players in one group having to leave the game. Hopefully, at this point, we've cemented a stable group so that any other splitting up doesn't become difficult in that way.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 25, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its especially painful for those of us in the world that find math to be the language of pure evil.




Way back in my undergrad days (okay, so if I were one to show up at reunions, my 10-year from WPI would be coming up Real Soon Now), math was always one of my best subjects. I didn't run into anything that was actually difficult until differential equations, and I still blame the professor (who had trouble speaking clearly in English) for that one...

Of course, I've never had to use anything beyond simple algebra, trig, and boolean logic in a decade of programming for a living.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I WAS going to update right now but with the upcoming downtime I'd rather my post waited until we're back with EN2.

See you guys on the other side.


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2008)

If it's a cliff hangar, you should post it.  Those of us with subscriptions to the game thread would get it in all it's evil glory.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like we're alive again! I'll get a post up in a little while and we'll get back on track.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 27, 2008)

Give me a bit, but sometime between now and when we get combat rolls going I'll post an abbrieviated version of the _Lambda_'s stats over in the character thread. Thanks to the board change, old links don't work without adding '/forum/' in between the .org and showthread, so any of my old links to that page won't work anymore.

On the other hand, I fixed my sig with the correct links to get to the pages quickly enough if that helps. Will let you know when the stats are up, also.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, if you hard coded links rather than using the post and thread tags, they broke.


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2008)

_Executor_...  Should have made it a cliffhanger!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 28, 2008)

possum said:


> _Executor_...  Should have made it a cliffhanger!



Too bad there wouldn't have been time for anyone to see it before the boards went down. 

And even then, would have been better if, say, one of the captives you freed shot one of you in the back and dropped you in one shot. Course, I prefer my cliffhangers evil and cruel in addition to worrying.


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Too bad there wouldn't have been time for anyone to see it before the boards went down.
> 
> And even then, would have been better if, say, one of the captives you freed shot one of you in the back and dropped you in one shot. Course, I prefer my cliffhangers evil and cruel in addition to worrying.




Great, now I'm going to be looking over my character's shoulder at those prisoners.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 28, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, if I had someone there that was going to betray you, they'd have no qualms about shooting you the in the face.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 28, 2008)

Alrighty, as previously mentioned, stats for the _Vortex_ are up in the character threat now.

Its sparse, and should just be the necessary stuff. If I missed something important you guys need, let me know. Otherwise, only thing worth mentioning is the stats are minus Pilot skill, so its really just the base for everything before whoever is piloting adds their stuff in.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> The star destroyer will get where its going at the same time, regardless of its speed.  Just because we are going faster doesn't mean it will arrive in our flight path sooner




Eh. Given almost-realistic physics, that might actually be possible (3d movement, different accelleration rates against a few major gravity sources) depending on exactly where we are. Moving on a battle grid, though, you're right .


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 29, 2008)

If you guys REALLY want me to make a quick battle grid, I can, but my avoidance of it is mainly due to the large gaps involved, even with the adjustments for starship scale. That's why I went with the currently most-important comparison in the linear map of where the TIEs are in relation to the shuttle.

Also, for this round, the only weapons that can currently fire against the TIEs are Laser Cannons, which are at their very max range of 10 squares...and, for this shuttle, only available to the pilot. All the other weapons are Blaster Cannons, which have a max range of 8 squares...so, sadly, Deurr, Viria, and anyone else in a gunner's spot can't yet fire.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2008)

No need for a grid.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 29, 2008)

Ah, well, lets say that my stated action will be for when I can finally fire on them


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2008)

No need for a grid.



Blackrat said:


> Ah, well, lets say that my stated action will be for when I can finally fire on them




And Istara will aid Lia until we're in range for heavier weapons.


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> If you guys REALLY want me to make a quick battle grid, I can, but my avoidance of it is mainly due to the large gaps involved, even with the adjustments for starship scale. That's why I went with the currently most-important comparison in the linear map of where the TIEs are in relation to the shuttle.
> 
> Also, for this round, the only weapons that can currently fire against the TIEs are Laser Cannons, which are at their very max range of 10 squares...and, for this shuttle, only available to the pilot. All the other weapons are Blaster Cannons, which have a max range of 8 squares...so, sadly, Deurr, Viria, and anyone else in a gunner's spot can't yet fire.




Okay, how do I properly explain firing at a TIE?  Quickly loop the shuttle around and then squeeze off a shot and then begin to flee back in the direction of the VicStar?

I swear, this no facing in Starship combat in Saga is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2008)

possum said:


> Okay, how do I properly explain firing at a TIE?  Quickly loop the shuttle around and then squeeze off a shot and then begin to flee back in the direction of the VicStar?




Possibilities...
1) There's a tail gun with the exact same stats as the main pilot-operated gun; you can only use one of them at a time. You just can't see it in most views of a Lambda shuttle.
2) Despite appearances, the shuttle's guns are on turrets and can fire backwards at need.
3) What you said.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 29, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Ah, well, lets say that my stated action will be for when I can finally fire on them




Heh, right. If you guys would like, I can edit the max ranges into the stats for the _Vortext_ for ease of use.



drothgery said:


> And Istara will aid Lia until we're in range for heavier weapons.




Righty.



possum said:


> Okay, how do I properly explain firing at a TIE?  Quickly loop the shuttle around and then squeeze off a shot and then begin to flee back in the direction of the VicStar?
> 
> I swear, this no facing in Starship combat in Saga is really getting on my nerves.




Well, some level of abstraction is just necessary. You'd have to do the same thing with facing, anyway, this abstract way just kind of makes it more obvious. But yeah, a simple change in 'facing' in the square to shoot and then off in the other direction would be the best bet.

Also, just looked up an old schematic for the shuttle type because I knew they had at least ONE rear-firing weapon. It appears that one of the two sets of Blaster Cannons is rear facing, with all the others being on the wingtips.

http://images.wikia.com/starwars/images/8/86/Shuttle_schem.jpg


And alrighty on not gridding it out. I was a bit worried it might be confusing without it. Of course, if/when the situation changes i'll definitely update things as necessary. So when a new Death Star jumps in I'll be sure to note that on the grid.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 29, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Possibilities...
> 1) There's a tail gun with the exact same stats as the main pilot-operated gun; you can only use one of them at a time. You just can't see it in most views of a Lambda shuttle.
> 2) Despite appearances, the shuttle's guns are on turrets and can fire backwards at need.
> 3) What you said.




1) Posted at the same time, but it looks like that tail gun is one of the blaster cannons.

2) Hah, you're right. The turrets DO adjust separate of the wings. While I'm not 1005 sure the laser cannons do(at least one of the two sets of weapons on the wings are fixed), we could just run with it this way if the loop around thing is too much of a headache for anyone.


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2008)

The conversation is moot at the moment: with the current distance between us and the TIEs, a long range shot with laser cannons (blaster cannons won't even reach), the penalties are astronomical.


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2008)

Heh, I'm glad we didn't get shut out of the cockpit of the vessel, 'cause look what this baby can do!







We'd be fried.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 2, 2008)

Heh, gotta love escape pods.

Also, apologies on the delay. I've been traveling some again and should be able to dig my books out now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 7, 2008)

*I'm back..*

Ok, I am back and I have a bit of catching up to do.

It looks like we are flying while looking for a jump vector, as well as being pursued by 6+ too many Tie Fighters?

Right?

*AMG:* Is there anything I need to know for my character, before I post again?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 10, 2008)

FreeXenon said:


> Ok, I am back and I have a bit of catching up to do.
> 
> It looks like we are flying while looking for a jump vector, as well as being pursued by 6+ too many Tie Fighters?
> 
> ...



Gah. For some reason I didn't catch this until now.

Give me a bit and I'll add a quick little post for Garret as a more detailed update on the situation over in the YT. Glad you're back, now hopefully you won't get shot down!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 10, 2008)

And there we go for Garret.

I'm definitely taking mental notes on a lot of this. I do like how the starship combat works, but I'll admit this wasn't the best of ways to go about it with this group. Too little things for everyone to do. Will have to rectify that in some way if/when starship combat comes up again...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, some thoughts.

Its kind of slowed down more than I wanted to, and that's basically a combination of my fault with how the space combat works out in this case and some slowdown with the server here. We're to the point of just 2 rounds to jump for both ships, and that's really all due to movement. I have half a mind to say 'forget it' and go ahead and assume you guys make it out alive and jump this ahead as planned. Likely should have done this a few rounds ago, but hey...better late than never. If you guys REALLY want to go through with the last two rounds, feel free to yell at me. 

Even if we do them, though, I wanted to go ahead with a few other things in preparation for the next stuff. I've definitely learned a lot from this prologue, and it wasn't really as quick as I had hoped(mainly due to this escape being slower than I'd hoped), but still this was fast for a PbP. I'm much more comfortable with the system now, though the space combat stuff will take some tweaking if/when it comes up again. Mostly on getting everyone involved in their own way...likely more ships or people on the ground doing things simultaneously is best. If you guys have any suggestions, again, fire away. I'm all for it.

Now, time to get into the 'meat' of the game, as it were. We're going to jump ahead roughly a year, likely a month or two under that but the exact amount of time isn't that important. What is important, is its enough time that you guys have gone through a few other missions together and established yourselves as a unit or sorts. In that vein, feel free to come up with your own 'what happened' during those past missions we won't be covering. On the NPC end, Valin Droma from the very beginning of the Yavin mission is still the guy giving the orders and such. Also, as a sort of support crew, Sya White takes up the roll of flying you guys into locations when necessary, with Sara Ines(one of the three captives) helping out on that end as a co-pilot. I'll throw up some stats for those two in the character thread at some point.

Beyond that...backstory wise its all up to you guys. Even feel free to name the unit if you'd like.

Just as importantly, we're also going to go ahead and jump you guys up 2 levels, to 6. Consider that representative of the action you guys have seen in between. So lets try to get that as quickly as possible, and if you guys are up for just jumping ahead now we can get a new thread started and have a little briefing for the fun to come...


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, here's what happens to Istara during the 'down time'
- Immediately upon the completion of the current mission, someone requests that she accept an engineering officer's commission in the rebel Navy and permanently join [the group the PCs are part of], and after much soul-searching, she accepts
- At some point -- probably the next time she sees him -- she marries Waric Serrano (a fighter squadron commander for the Rebellion at the time of the first adventure, who she's currently engaged to)
- The other PCs eventually learn who she really is (i.e. the only child and heir of a weapons manufacturing magnate who's been secretly supplying the rebellion, a doctoral candidate in economics, and was working for the rebellion as a slicer/spy before the first adventure)

From a game mechanics perspective, she's working on the prereqs for the Officer PrC and developing her existing skills. So she'll take levels 3 and 4 as Noble.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2008)

*Garret's Downtime*

Perhaps with Lt. White's recommendation I am able to jump straight into a recon/sniper program instead of being pulled into commanding infantry.

I have started to date Lt. White and we have grown a bit serious. Following training, and a few training and not-so-training missions I have returned to our base and have been reassigned to our group, as well as having been reunited with Sya. I imagine that we would have just returned to the group from a few days together.

=)

(Assuming, of course that this is all OK with the AMG)


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2008)

Kay will take 2 levels of Scout bringing her closer to Bounty Hunter. In the next 3-4 levels if we ever get that far her blaster work will become a whole lot deadlier. She'd end up doing 4d8+9 damage + an extra 2 levels on the mod tracker when she aims, 3 levels if the target is flat footed. Probably makes her one of the best gunslingers out there.  This is in addition to her Diplomatic and Impersonation skills getting better due to putting them to use (they are at the best they can be beyond just level gains).

What was the fall out of our first mission? Did we get medals, etc? At that point I think we were all just volunteers and hadn't been integrated yet into the Rebellion. What is our permanent rank, etc? I'd figure that looking at Wraith Squadron as an example Valin would probably be a Commander, and the rest of us would probably fall around the level of Lt. with the Field officer (if Valin doesn't jon us in the field) being a Captain, or a Brevet Captain if they hadn't already proven themself.


----------



## possum (Jul 21, 2008)

As the Galactic Civil War intensified after the battles of Yavin, Lia Merridon found herself more and more drawn into the combat side of battle, as the cause of drawing other species into the rebel fold was soon overwhelmed by the simple need to survive the oncoming conflict.

Lia took more combat training than she really wanted to, and participated in small military actions on her former home planet of Selvernos.  While not successwful at freeing the planet from its recent Imperial occupation, she and the others were successful at organizing its resistance.

Unlike Istara's secret of being the child of a weapon manufacturer, Lia's own secret of her family's Jedi connections have been kept hidden from the others, out of fear of her children being turned in by any potential traitor.

Mechanics: I'll probably add in an additional level of scout and finally a level of soldier.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, just to make things clear here, I've got no problems with skipping ahead.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2008)

Ideas for how things advance with your characters generally look good...I'll address a few things specifically as needed. Also worth mentioning, if you guys are not too happy with the character you've made, this is the time to address that. If you just want to roll something else entirely to fit into the mold, that's fine. 



FreeXenon said:


> (Assuming, of course that this is all OK with the AMG)




I'll have a more detailed background for Sya(and the other NPCs) up in a day or so when I post their stats. Generally, the Garret/Sya thing works just fine, though he should probably understand that dealing with a fighter pilot stuck flying around a covert ops team isn't always fun. But, considering her roots as a starfighter pilot(which didn't really come up, but that's why she was down on Yavin IV...her Y-Wing was shot down), she does keep herself a bit detached from people. If anything, just means she can come off cold at times.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> What was the fall out of our first mission? Did we get medals, etc? At that point I think we were all just volunteers and hadn't been integrated yet into the Rebellion. What is our permanent rank, etc? I'd figure that looking at Wraith Squadron as an example Valin would probably be a Commander, and the rest of us would probably fall around the level of Lt. with the Field officer (if Valin doesn't jon us in the field) being a Captain, or a Brevet Captain if they hadn't already proven themself.




Honestly, I try to play rank loosely if only because it can become a real headache. Besides, this is the Rebellion and its pretty loose there, too. When I DO deal with rank, however, I've taken a liking to a chart that's a compilation from many sources and done as best it can since we have no real exact rank structure for any military organization in Star Wars.

http://www.theforce.net/swtc/order.html

Technically, its focused on the Empire, but I just apply it across the board for ease of use. You guys are, indeed, probably around the Lt. area of things. I've already got Valin labeled as a Captain(Navy), and that's probably where he'll stay.

As for fallout...it would have mostly consisted of finding the small Rebel fleet and catching one's breath. There likely wouldn't have been any medals or celebration, if only because from that point until Echo Base is fully set up, the Rebellion is entirely on the run without much of a chance for things like that. Course, there would have been commendations, much thanks, and then the formal formation of the unit. Its mostly likely that, only a couple of days after the escape from Yavin, you guys were off again trying to find a suitable base location or dealing with something else important to the Rebellion.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Honestly, I try to play rank loosely if only because it can become a real headache. Besides, this is the Rebellion and its pretty loose there, too. When I DO deal with rank, however, I've taken a liking to a chart that's a compilation from many sources and done as best it can since we have no real exact rank structure for any military organization in Star Wars.
> 
> http://www.theforce.net/swtc/order.html
> 
> Technically, its focused on the Empire, but I just apply it across the board for ease of use. You guys are, indeed, probably around the Lt. area of things. I've already got Valin labeled as a Captain(Navy), and that's probably where he'll stay.




That's about how I'd see things, though coming into this adventure Istara was a civilian intelligence agent, and I think Duerr's background (and possibly Lia's) comes off as more enlisted than officer. Still, I'd definitely agree with not making a big deal of rank for now. It might become more important down the line, though, especially if I keep Istara on the track for becoming a fleet commander.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd think that the rebel one would be pretty similair to the Imperial one since they both came from the Republic. Does Captain Valin come into the field with us? I get that the Rebellion is definitely a very loose organization but it does still have a nominal chain of command otherwise it'd all be chaos with everyone so ruggedy individual that they all do their own thing instead of working together.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 22, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> I'd think that the rebel one would be pretty similair to the Imperial one since they both came from the Republic. Does Captain Valin come into the field with us? I get that the Rebellion is definitely a very loose organization but it does still have a nominal chain of command otherwise it'd all be chaos with everyone so ruggedy individual that they all do their own thing instead of working together.



Valin's actually got his own ship, so he doesn't get his hands dirty as much. But the ship he commands, and that takes you guys where you need to go, is a Marauder Corvette, so its nothing amazing but carries a bit of support craft, too.

I'll make sure to put up some stats for that ship, too.

It should be mentioned, my main aversion to nailing down rank has to do with the players. I don't like the idea of one player having an overall command veto over the group. Its nothing against anyone specific, I just don't like that idea. So I prefer to play it loosely, emphasize it loosely and only direct it at you guys as a group. There isn't really a commander for your team, as much as people with different skills. Now, having a leader type is different than someone that can pull rank. Its the latter I don't want to have floating around if at all possible.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 22, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Now, having a leader type is different than someone that can pull rank. Its the latter I don't want to have floating around if at all possible.




I can definitely understand not wanting someone who can pull rank within the party (or on major Star Wars NPCs), but if Istara keeps up with the path I've put her on, she should be able to pull rank on random low-level rebel officers now, and in the long run on anyone short of a flag officer.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 22, 2008)

drothgery said:


> I can definitely understand not wanting someone who can pull rank within the party (or on major Star Wars NPCs), but if Istara keeps up with the path I've put her on, she should be able to pull rank on random low-level rebel officers now, and in the long run on anyone short of a flag officer.



There's a balance in here somewhere, and I think it rests in essentially hand waving things on the player related ranks in relation to one another. i.e. you guys can just ignore ranks amongst one another fine, but maybe take it into account if necessary towards NPCs or such.

Hm...any sign of Blackrat or Yeoman? I know the site's been difficult so might be hard to get online(this is the first I could get here all day), but I would like to try to get the character stats fixed with two new levels and moving again as soon as we can.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2008)

Aye, I'm here. I was going to post in the morning but EN was down. Now it's the middle of night and I can't think straight enough to make coherent english... I'll get on giving you level-up info as soon as I am in more clear state of mind .


----------



## drothgery (Jul 22, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> would like to try to get the character stats fixed with two new levels and moving again as soon as we can.




How did we do hit points for this game, again?

Edit: I see that AMG rolled them.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, except for hit points, Istara is 6th level.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, HP rolls are on my end. So make sure to mention here which two classes you're adding and we'll get that in as they come.

For Istara: 10 more hp (6 + 2 + 2 Con)

I've been posting stats/backgrounds for the more important NPCs over in the character thread. Should have the last couple done by tonight. Also, I'm going to go ahead and start a new thread in a little while, too. We can at least get this moving again without the stats being completely finished.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2008)

Kay is a Scoundral 2/Soldier 2/Scout 2


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea, now that I can finally again get to ENW I can post something. I'll be probably taking another two levels of soldier but I have to confirm that later. I might also go with more scoundrel levels.

After the escape Deurr makes sure he gets to tinker with the shuttle. He is a tech-loving gearhead afterall . He'll be ofcourse assigned to the group for his expertice on explosives. If there is something that needs to be taken down, there is no-one more qualified than Deurr (Well except maybe the Y-Wing pilots ). He'll be trying to requisition back at least some of the explosives used during the bombing of the data-center.

Deurr will keep the emotional distance from the others. He still doesn't trust them though he has come to at least give some respect to them.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 24, 2008)

I am basically done. I need HP for 2 levels of Scout. 

Will we have money to spend from our 2 levels?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Deurr will keep the emotional distance from the others. He still doesn't trust them though he has come to at least give some respect to them.




So he didn't come to Istara's wedding, then? 



FreeXenon said:


> Will we have money to spend from our 2 levels?




I don't know, but I think it'd be safe to assume that if we do, Istara (and Duerr) can now do Tech Specialist mods for other PCs at cost if they want to and have the time (and Istara will if asked).


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2008)

AMG, in the year or so that we have been operating as an intelligence squad, have we built up a stockpile of gear for use in missions?

 I'm thinking we'd have:

demolitions gear
specialist communications and slicing gear
a disguise kit (nothing currently in the game rules)
Stormtrooper armor and gear (enough for the 5 of us, or is it 6?)
Imperial Officer uniforms that we have captured, etc.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Kay is a Scoundral 2/Soldier 2/Scout 2




Want to make sure...the 2 Scout levels are the new ones, yes?



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am basically done. I need HP for 2 levels of Scout.




Alrighty...that's 17 more HP for Garret. (8 + 5 + 4 Con)



> Will we have money to spend from our 2 levels?





> I don't know, but I think it'd be safe to assume that if we do, Istara (and Duerr) can now do Tech Specialist mods for other PCs at cost if they want to and have the time (and Istara will if asked).





> AMG, in the year or so that we have been operating as an intelligence squad, have we built up a stockpile of gear for use in missions?
> 
> I'm thinking we'd have:
> 
> ...




Essentially, yes to all of these.

More specifically: Add 2,000cr to your total. Same rules for buying things as before, pretty much anything in the main books are good. This also allows for some Tech Specialist use if you guys want to.

You guys definitely have access to requisitioned gear/stolen stuff/etc. Technically you'd qualify as a SpecForce team, and that nice little Lambda-shuttle you got a hold of is a good mode of transportation you all still have access to. Here's a better list of what you guys have access to.

-_Vortex_, though under forged IFF tags and a fake name much of the time...since it was stolen Imperial property.
-Five sets of Stormtrooper armour. Likely in various levels of disrepair depending on how long you've had them. At least two Imperial Officer uniforms. Rank insignias would be easy enough to forge on their own.
-Basic survival and medical gear.
-Some extra explosives and at least a few spare blasters of various make.

Beyond that, specifics can likely be gotten a hold of through the Alliance or not-so-legitimate channels. And that's not including what you guys already have yourselves, of course.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 24, 2008)

I am really looking for 3 things. 

A mod to allow me to record what is seen in my scope.
A mod to give my armor a +2 bonus to climb (Climbing Hooks) and Stealth to help negate ACP's
and lastly a Blaster Rifle


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> -Five sets of Stormtrooper armour. Likely in various levels of disrepair depending on how long you've had them. At least two Imperial Officer uniforms. Rank insignias would be easy enough to forge on their own.




Istara being Istara, if we've had to use these more than once, they're now in good repair and have been modified to be relatively comfortable for the human PCs on the inside, while still looking like something a Jango Fett clone would wear on the outside.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, the two new levels are scout levels, could you also list my total HP as well since I can't seem to find it?

Is Kay able to get a disguise kit to help her pull off more elaborate bluffs?  It would function like a standard d20 kit, a +2 to bluffs to impersonate, or where I am using appearance to aid the actual bluff itself.

Kay will leave the following gear on the Vortex: Field Kit, Modified Storm Trooper Armor(Improved Protection), and her low light targetting scope.  Depending on the mission she play around with her equipment load out to leave her blasster pistol behind in favor of her modified blaster rifle, etc.

Kay got Istara to modify the armor and rifle for her (and paid the costs for modification).


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Istara being Istara, if we've had to use these more than once, they're now in good repair and have been modified to be relatively comfortable for the human PCs on the inside, while still looking like something a Jango Fett clone would wear on the outside.




I was hoping for 6 sets of armor since there are six of us so we could infiltrate as a unit. I would think that Istara, or really Deurr himself should be able to convert one of the armors to be airtight so he can wear it using gas packs from his regular armor.  No biggie, We'll just have to launch a mission to steal some more armor.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Yes, the two new levels are scout levels, could you also list my total HP as well since I can't seem to find it?




Original was 40HP. Two more levels adds 13 more. (5 + 8)



> Is Kay able to get a disguise kit to help her pull off more elaborate bluffs?  It would function like a standard d20 kit, a +2 to bluffs to impersonate, or where I am using appearance to aid the actual bluff itself.




I'm okay with that, as long as its priced about the same as the other items along those lines. I'd check myself, but sadly there's a large, sleeping cat on my boots and I'm not the type to move him at the moment.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay, I have posted the updated Kay.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm taking 2 levels of soldier if you'd roll me HP . *Jedi handwave* You shall roll good...

I'm heading towards Elite Trooper PrC and take martial arts 1 as my bonus feat. Haven't yet decided on the feat for level 6. I'm still also thinking over the talent. I think I might take another Demolitionist.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 25, 2008)

New thread is up...we can get moving again. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4397297#post4397297

Lets continue getting thing statted out, but should be able to finish that before we desperately need the stats in game.

In that vein, still need Viria and Lia updated...haven't seen either possum or Yeoman post here yet, though.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> *Jedi handwave* You shall roll good...




Okay...19 more HP. (10 + 7 + 2 Con)

That good enough?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Okay...19 more HP. (10 + 7 + 2 Con)
> 
> That good enough?




That very good . Thank you, now I just need to pick one more feat. I've updated the sheet in RG already and now I'll go and add the HP. 51+19=70


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 25, 2008)

*AMG:* I have a few questions on potential prices for a few things:


to negate the -1 AC to my armor to make it equal to normal Storm Trooper Armor.
to mod my allow my scope to record to a datapad
to negate the ACP for stealth
to negate ACP for climbing (climbing hooks)

I realize some of this might not be possible, but I thought I would be consistent and ask. =) 

Thanks


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 1, 2008)

FreeXenon said:


> *AMG:* I have a few questions on potential prices for a few things:
> 
> 
> to negate the -1 AC to my armor to make it equal to normal Storm Trooper Armor.
> ...



The three armour ones strike me as just being too much. Armour is meant to have its disadvantages, and while I'm more comfortable with the Saga system after some work with it, I'm not sure I want to bend things on that end just yet.

As for the scope->datapad, let me think on it. I can't seem to remember anything exactly similar to this anywhere, but it seems like something that might be possible in some form. Right now, what's maknig the most sense is something more along the lines of something separate from the rifle's scope...a holorecorder of some kind modded to electrobinoculars, maybe. Still, not too sure on that.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 1, 2008)

OK, sounds good.

I await your decision.


----------



## possum (Aug 2, 2008)

I doubt that I rolled any extra HP, or at the least, I don't remember doing so.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 4, 2008)

possum said:


> I doubt that I rolled any extra HP, or at the least, I don't remember doing so.



Alrighty, then. 

If I'm correct in that you added a level of Scout and Soldier, here's what gets added.

10hp (2 + 6 + 2 Con)

That's on top of the 39hp she's got already. Not great rolls, sadly, but not terrible.

Now...time to get us moving.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 6, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> As for the scope->datapad, let me think on it. I can't seem to remember anything exactly similar to this anywhere, but it seems like something that might be possible in some form. Right now, what's maknig the most sense is something more along the lines of something separate from the rifle's scope...a holorecorder of some kind modded to electrobinoculars, maybe. Still, not too sure on that.




Before we get too far into it, have you a decision about how to proceed with this?  We could use scope, electrobinocs or my armor for this.

If you would like me to wait on this, I can spend the money on a mod for blaster rifle. I need one anyhow.  Techs can still be researching the proposed mod.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 6, 2008)

I think, for now, I'm going to have to say no to the attached recording device. Best way to handle it, at this point, if you're truly desperate to do it, would likely be using a normal holorecorder or hope one of the friendly techs can try something like that.

Overall, though, its not necessarily that...needed. It would be hard to relay said information anyway, as carrying around holoprojectors all the time isn't exactly the norm. That, and its the Rebellion. Tech is mostly scavenged and something like that would definitely be more widespread if it was doable.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 6, 2008)

Fair enough!  
Mod'ed Rifle it is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 18, 2008)

So, I had a thought about something and wanted to see what you guys thought.

I've recently gotten back into grabbing up the Star Wars miniatures. Between the stuff I had before and ones I'm constantly getting, I've got a hell of a stock of them. Part of me wonders if it would be easier to use those in some form for battle-maps and such for THIS game. My only thought on that, though, is that it would require either constant pictures(which I can do) or maybe taking on initial and then editing from there.

What do you guys think of that? And any ideas on a way to make it more viable?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2008)

Sounds really interesting and it will relieve some of the tactical issues that may come up. 

Of course, it is easy for us to say... "Sure, you go ahead and put in some extra work!"

=)

Perhaps the initial picture with editing would be easier.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 18, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> I've recently gotten back into grabbing up the Star Wars miniatures. Between the stuff I had before and ones I'm constantly getting, I've got a hell of a stock of them. Part of me wonders if it would be easier to use those in some form for battle-maps and such for THIS game. My only thought on that, though, is that it would require either constant pictures(which I can do) or maybe taking on initial and then editing from there.
> 
> What do you guys think of that? And any ideas on a way to make it more viable?




If you're having fun with it, then go ahead and do it. Though I could be wrong, but I think there's a distinct lack of blonde, blue-eyed, short human female noble minis .


----------



## possum (Aug 18, 2008)

I gotta say no, unfortunately.  I've got a 56k modem and the constant pictures (every GM update during combat, likely) would be too much for me, in my opinion.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 18, 2008)

possum said:


> I gotta say no, unfortunately.  I've got a 56k modem and the constant pictures (every GM update during combat, likely) would be too much for me, in my opinion.



Hm.

Well, part of the desire to do this is to find a medium between the sketched-but-vague layouts of areas and the very primitive maps I was using for the space combat. Mainly because the former is not something I want to have to do to the detail of squares(i.e. the ranges will be fuzzy) and the latter is going to be hell to do with terrain/walls/etc.

Of course, the sketched maps give the same problem to 56k as any images would. I'm not sure how to work around that, as the maps just using the dashes and letters can be insanely confusing. If you guys get inside of a place and are fighting in more complicated areas, I'd much rather get some kind of clear and concise map to go with descriptions so it can be seen where things actually are.

It is possible that attaching the files rather than direct linking them might reduce that load time problem, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2008)

drothgery said:


> If you're having fun with it, then go ahead and do it. Though I could be wrong, but I think there's a distinct lack of blonde, blue-eyed, short human female noble minis .




I agree with this, though Possum's point should be considered too.


----------



## possum (Aug 19, 2008)

Having the pics be attachements would be fine for me.  I just don't want to have to worry about loading about 5-6 large pictures everytime I enter the thread.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Hm.
> 
> Well, part of the desire to do this is to find a medium between the sketched-but-vague layouts of areas and the very primitive maps I was using for the space combat. Mainly because the former is not something I want to have to do to the detail of squares(i.e. the ranges will be fuzzy) and the latter is going to be hell to do with terrain/walls/etc.




FWIW, I usually do combat maps in Excel. You fuss with the column widths until you've got square cells, mostly use background colors to distinguish cells, then cut and paste into a picture editing program, crop it, and save as .gif.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2008)

drothgery said:


> FWIW, I usually do combat maps in Excel. You fuss with the column widths until you've got square cells, mostly use background colors to distinguish cells, then cut and paste into a picture editing program, crop it, and save as .gif.



Yeah, I used that a very long time ago...sadly, though, I don't have Excel anymore, though I think I may have some kind of basic spreadsheet program somewhere on this computer. Either way, it would still require uploading an image...but if attachments are going to be okay, that should make things simple enough.

I think what I'll try to do is see how the miniatures work, then if that's a problem at all just go to the spreadsheet thing.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 19, 2008)

FWIW, as near as I can tell, the complete set of non-Jedi/Sith/Force Adept human female minis is:

 Rebel Storm 13/60 - Princess Leia, Senator 
 Revenge of the Sith 14/60 - Mon Mothma 
 Universe 50/60 - Princess Leia, Rebel Hero 
 Champions of the Force 31/60 - Queen Amidala 
 Bounty Hunters 09/60 - Princess Leia, Hoth Commander 
 Alliance & Empire 16/60 - Princess Leia 
 Rebels & Imperials 05/60 - Princess Leia, Rebel Hero
 The Force Unleashed 11/60 - Juno Eclipse
 The Force Unleashed 19/60 - Princess Leia of Cloud City

Now, the Juno Eclipse on Wookieepedia actually looks a lot like Istara, but I'm not sure the mini does...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2008)

There are a few other female minis that are under generic names. Its not vital they look EXACTLY like the characters, more that its at least close and then distinct from the others. I went through mine and pulled out a group that might work well enough. Mostly these would likely be seen in a top-down image, so the details of them aren't as important all over. More a need for a distinct shape/pose so its not too similar to the others, along with colours that do the same.

Here's what I've pulled out...

Garret: Kashyyyk Trooper
-Had some other armoured minis but this is some unique looking Scout Trooper armour, ignoring the smaller weapons.
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Kay: Old Republic Recruit
-mostly fits the physical description and the mini has a blaster pistol
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Istara: Mara Jade
-Closest I've got to a blonde. Sadly no Juno Eclipse, though if that changes this could, too. Though I do actually have the Mon Mothma mini that isn't being used for anyone else.
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Deurr: Separatist Commando
-I do have an Ubese mini...but its Leia in her disguise and so has the staff and no uh...heavy weapons. 
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Lia: Rebel Pilot
-This is the one I'm the most unsure of. I have a Princess Leia unused and a Padme, but the latter is in a very similar pose to some of the other minis. Lia does also have the pilot suit in her inventory, and the orange helps to make the mini different from the others in the group.
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 19, 2008)

The pilot mini looks good.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 22, 2008)

So I got a hold of the Knights of the Old Republic Campaign book yesterday. 

While, of course, much of it is era specific, there are a few talent trees/feats and such that work in any era. That's my way of saying if you guys get it, or if I see anything particularly that looks like it would fit one of your characters, its probably okay to use.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> So I got a hold of the Knights of the Old Republic Campaign book yesterday.
> 
> While, of course, much of it is era specific, there are a few talent trees/feats and such that work in any era. That's my way of saying if you guys get it, or if I see anything particularly that looks like it would fit one of your characters, its probably okay to use.




Mine should arrive tomorrow


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Mine should arrive tomorrow




Monday here.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be getting mine tomorrow . I have to say, the SAGA edition books have proven themselves to be pretty high-quality.


----------



## possum (Aug 22, 2008)

Already have mine.  Haven't looked up the crunchy stuff, as I've mainly focused on the new info in the book.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 23, 2008)

A thought on combat...

This would really only affect those of you who like to do your own rolls, but its a possible way to speed things up on that end. How would you feel about me putting the Defense/HP of enemies in the initial combat post(or possibly the character thread), that way you'd know right then if it hit and if the target stays up.

I've usually avoided this as I worry it can change the feel a bit if you know what you're going for, and this may not even be something necessary. More than anything, it was just a thought and I wanted to see what you guys thought about it.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2008)

At the moment Invisible castle is down so none of us are doing our own rolls.

On another note, I have mixed feelings on Knights of the Old Republic.  Its a bit power creepish, and I really am not a fan of putting stuff in a book that has to wait until another book comes out to fully understand (scum and Villiany), but those references aren't too bad.

I'm happy that there is finally an ability to create Illusions, but needing to spend a force points to do it is pretty painful, I think that it should have just allowed you to spend your mind trick power on the illusion.

Primitive Block is good and bad, good in that it acknowledges that anyone who can use the force can have the same reflexes a jedi has, but horrible in that you have to be at least level 10 to take a talent that has a pre-req that the jedi base-class can take without a pre-req at level 1.  Given the fact its a talent with a pre-req and a fairly high level requirement I think it should have folded in the ability to deflect as well.

I am also really liking the breadth of talents and powers that they added.  They will allow a lot of differentiation in force users.

I like that they added a few non-combat feats.  I really like that they added a feat to let melee combatants qualify for Elite Trooper without having to buy Point Blank Shot or dip into Scoundral.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> At the moment Invisible castle is down so none of us are doing our own rolls.




Ah...well then.



> On another note, I have mixed feelings on Knights of the Old Republic.  Its a bit power creepish, and I really am not a fan of putting stuff in a book that has to wait until another book comes out to fully understand (scum and Villiany), but those references aren't too bad.




I'm mixed on the idea of the whole references to other books thing. There's the obvious annoyance when only one is out, but once that's solved I do like that the books don't exist in a vacuum. Course, it does no good if one doesn't get both books, but I will so that doesn't bother me. A bit selfish, but hey.

As for Power Creep, it fits the era. I'm actually surprised there wasn't MORE. I know drothgery knows my love for the Tales of the Jedi comics, and those things are insane when it comes to Jedi power compared to the more recent games and comics.

If anything, my real complaints stem from that. There was so much focus on the new stuff, that the wonderful pieces from the older comics were just left out. Got a couple nice things from them and some stats, but the Great Sith War, old school pre-KotOR games Sith, and other things like that were mostly ignored. Sadly, that means one of my favourite ship designs was left out(as far as I can tell...), the Delaya-class cruiser. http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/SunGem

Then other minor little things that have bothered me for a while now. Cathar getting a 'subspecies' based on Juhani in KotOR, who looked nothing at all like the Cathar in any previous work for some odd reason that they never explained and just got lumped into a bad excuse. Arkanian's have the same issue, but its been around for so much longer that I just try not to look too hard at the non-three-clawed variant.



> I'm happy that there is finally an ability to create Illusions, but needing to spend a force points to do it is pretty painful, I think that it should have just allowed you to spend your mind trick power on the illusion.




I think it could work with both, actually. Minor illusions using Mind Trick. But when I think of Illusions from this book, I saw some old school Illusions from the Krath that actually killed people. Those kinds of things I'd definitely say need a Force Point for.



> Primitive Block is good and bad, good in that it acknowledges that anyone who can use the force can have the same reflexes a jedi has, but horrible in that you have to be at least level 10 to take a talent that has a pre-req that the jedi base-class can take without a pre-req at level 1.  Given the fact its a talent with a pre-req and a fairly high level requirement I think it should have folded in the ability to deflect as well.




If I have one major complaint that has still remained since I first picked up the Saga book, its the way non-Jedi Force Users are treated. They just seem to get the bad end of the stick on all ends. Maybe I'm just odd in that I used the old Force Adept class a ton.



> I am also really liking the breadth of talents and powers that they added.  They will allow a lot of differentiation in force users.
> 
> I like that they added a few non-combat feats.  I really like that they added a feat to let melee combatants qualify for Elite Trooper without having to buy Point Blank Shot or dip into Scoundral.




For me, as I'm pretty familiar with the lore and such already, these were the gems of the book for me. The talents and feats are pretty much great on all ends.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2008)

A deadly or damaging Illusion I could see as being worth a FP, but I was thinking of Illusions more along the lines of the constant stream of illusions Corran Horn was using in I, Jedi on Courkas.  He was using 4 to 5 seperate illusions in a gven night depending on what he was doing.  The ease with ehich he did it just doesn't scream force points to me as he'd have run out in the first night.  Its not like the opponents he was facing were really even a threat to him at that point since he was probably around level 14-15 by that point.



> If I have one major complaint that has still remained since I first picked up the Saga book, its the way non-Jedi Force Users are treated. They just seem to get the bad end of the stick on all ends. Maybe I'm just odd in that I used the old Force Adept class a ton.




You aren't the only one, I much prefer non-jedi to jedi, though its kind of a drag to be forced to play second string or to be a non-jedi in name only  after being forced to take 3 levels in Jedi.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 27, 2008)

Finally got my KotOR book today (because UPS was silly; if they'd given me correct tracking info, I'd've had it on Friday). Mmm... KotOR 

Things that look intresting for Istara

Noble Talent
- Reactionary Attack (Leadership tree; she might actually take this with an Officer talent slot)

Feat
- Gearhead

Prestige Class that would have been interesting had a I gone a different way with Istara
- Corporate Agent

Equipment (currently Istara has 5800 credits unspent)
- Computer Interface Visor (if the equipment bonus stacks with the one she usually gets from using her computer)
- Mechanical Interface Visor (if the equipment bonus stacks with the one she usually gets from using her tools)
- Improved Energy Cell weapon accessory


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 28, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Things that look intresting for Istara
> 
> Noble Talent
> - Reactionary Attack (Leadership tree; she might actually take this with an Officer talent slot)
> ...




Those are fine by me. Gotta say, the second I saw Reactionary Attack I wondered if someone would go for that. Its definitely nice, even if its only once per encounter.



> Prestige Class that would have been interesting had a I gone a different way with Istara
> - Corporate Agent




Honestly, it almost looked like it was built directly for Istara before you decided on the Officer direction.



> Equipment (currently Istara has 5800 credits unspent)
> - Computer Interface Visor (if the equipment bonus stacks with the one she usually gets from using her computer)
> - Mechanical Interface Visor (if the equipment bonus stacks with the one she usually gets from using her tools)
> - Improved Energy Cell weapon accessory




I could be wrong, but I've got it in my head that equipment bonuses don't stack. I'll look into it more just to make sure, though.

Only thing about the Improved Energy Cell is, as you guys have probably noticed, I don't keep track of individual blaster shots. It feels like too much of a hassle for too little gain...though a thought occurs. Could possibly make a natural 1 for a blaster indicate that the energy cell is depleted. With that, could rule that the Improved Energy Cell allows the blaster to keep firing until a second 1 is rolled.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 31, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Only thing about the Improved Energy Cell is, as you guys have probably noticed, I don't keep track of individual blaster shots. It feels like too much of a hassle for too little gain...though a thought occurs. Could possibly make a natural 1 for a blaster indicate that the energy cell is depleted. With that, could rule that the Improved Energy Cell allows the blaster to keep firing until a second 1 is rolled.




Really, I wasn't interested in the mod for the extra shots per power pack (since I don't track that either). Istara's blaster pistol is modded for extra damage, and an improved energy cell makes that +3 instead of +2.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Really, I wasn't interested in the mod for the extra shots per power pack (since I don't track that either). Istara's blaster pistol is modded for extra damage, and an improved energy cell makes that +3 instead of +2.




I could get behind this mod as well.

The computer interface visor should allow Kay to be a Communications officer in space as well, and that fits into her being fairly social, not that I think that running the comms should require someone to be trained in computers.  They'd also allow her to help out with the shields as well if it is needed.

As a commando group we could probably go for one each of the visors: Mechanical, Medical, and Computer.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 2, 2008)

Ignoring the extra ammo, I'd say its still fine to use that mod. Its definitely helpful.

That and the visors are all good...but on getting a hold of those, I'd say you have to actually track down a seller. Most basic equipment I'm willing to just say you have aboard the _Vortex_, at least in limited supplies, but the visors aren't really all that basic.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 19, 2008)

So I'm not dead. Gave it until today to wait on a reply, and will get an IC post in after this is up. Sorry for the delays, but we're definitely not dead(at least, if I have anything to do with it). 

Also, got a hold of the Force Unleashed guide yesterday. There's some great stuff in here and I'm pretty open to most of it in this game. Only thing I'd definitely say no to right now are the Unleashed feats. Don't want to up things to that point...at least not yet.

But it does bring up a thought. Up until now, I had kind of glossed over and ignored the idea of Destinies and Destiny Points. However, I think it'd probably be good to get this moving if you guys are up for it. I'm definitely willing to work with each of you on destinies if you want to go that route, and it wouldn't be required. Thoughts?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> But it does bring up a thought. Up until now, I had kind of glossed over and ignored the idea of Destinies and Destiny Points. However, I think it'd probably be good to get this moving if you guys are up for it. I'm definitely willing to work with each of you on destinies if you want to go that route, and it wouldn't be required. Thoughts?




I rather like the destiny mechanic, but I can't see any of the stock destinies working well for Istara. Maybe Discovery (perhaps of a strategy or tactic), but that's the only one that almost works.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 20, 2008)

drothgery said:


> I rather like the destiny mechanic, but I can't see any of the stock destinies working well for Istara. Maybe Discovery (perhaps of a strategy or tactic), but that's the only one that almost works.



If you don't see anything really working, that's fine. I'm not sure I want to push something on characters at this point, or use hidden destinies, so it would really be left up to you guys and I can kind of help tweak things to work, as it were.

Also, since we've been a bit...slow the last couple of weeks, want to make sure everyone's still around. I know FreeXenon seems to be a bit missing, but is everyone else still alive/kicking/etc?


----------



## possum (Sep 20, 2008)

Still here!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 21, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> If you don't see anything really working, that's fine. I'm not sure I want to push something on characters at this point, or use hidden destinies, so it would really be left up to you guys and I can kind of help tweak things to work, as it were.




Actually, Champion in the Force Unleashed CG seems like it's her.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 21, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Actually, Champion in the Force Unleashed CG seems like it's her.



Looking over it, I think that's definitely doable. Just a little tweaking to get the specifics aimed in the right direction and I think you're right, its very much in the direction you've been aiming Istara for.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 25, 2008)

So it seems that falling into the trap of waiting on people and hoping was not a good idea.

Time to put that to a stop...sort of.

I'm going to give this until Friday, at the latest, before essentially taking NPC control of characters to get things moving and holding that for as long as is necessary. Its pretty much my own fault for this slow down, so I'm going to fix it as best I can. That means pushing things along instead of waiting for people that may/may not have lost interest.

Currently, I know for SURE that both possum and drothgery are still around. I'm also fairly sure Blackrat is. Beyond that, we've gone silent. The question in my head is whether I consider the others done and gone and then deal with things from there OR try to contact people and see if they just let things slip as I did.

I'll think about it over tomorrow and decide what to do, and then decide if adding a new player or two is necessary. Either way, we're GOING to get this ship moving again.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm around. Completely at loss on what to do but still here. Apparently we're going back to the apartment with the pilot, but I have no idea what the others were hoping on achieving. Maybe interrogate him?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, at this point, what I'm going to do is get an IC post in(tonight).

I'll send a message Shalimar's way just to check, and if that doesn't work out we've got 3 PCs so I'll likely recruit 1 or 2 more and work them into the story. Not sure if its also worth sending FreeXenon a message, but I may try that, too, just to see.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm getting good at this. 

We ain't dead, I'm just slow. I'm probably going to BE slow for the foreseeable future, with the exact level of slow being variable. Hooray for a metric ton of work to do.

BUT, I've sent Shalimar a PM to gauge interest there and am going to open this up for 1-2 new people one way or another. I figure a bit of fresh blood will help to breathe that extra bit of life into this and we definitely did lose a few since the start anyway.

And on the note of anyone that comes in here with interest of joining in...I figure the best way to bring in new people is NOT to take over old characters, but to bring in new ones entirely. Since there is a Rebel cell on Corulag(where the group currently is), that can provide people, as can general populace or whatever.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2008)

I would be very interested in joining this game 

Edit: I will bow out of this in favor for Shayuri. Next weeks will be a bit hectic for me. Good luck everyone. Perhaps next time.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, Istara is one of my favorite creations, so I'd hate to see this game die out.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> ... going to open this up for 1-2 new people one way or another.




I would be interested in joining.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm interested too...but it looks like I'm a bit late. 

Ah well, if another opening shows up.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't speak for AMG definitively, but he usually doesn't choose players for his games based on first-come, first-serve.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2008)

drothgey's right. Also the 1-2 was kind of a flexible number anyway...3 wouldn't be insanely out of the question.

So, thing to do here is get some character concepts for the three(or two...?) of you going. Most anything can be worked around/with, as long as the character has a reason for being on Corulag for the moment. Be that as a part of the (small) Rebel cell already in operation on the planet, someone just doing their own thing and joining the group, or whatever, really. Just as long as they aren't fans of the Empire, they should fit in quite well.

And I definitely have no intention of letting this game die. Its going to be a bit slower than I usually would run a game, but that's because I would rather it be slow than kill it. Hopefully that works for everyone else, too. I can't set down a hard and fast number due to a fluctuating schedule, but daily posts from me are likely not going to happen for at least a little while here.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmm! Well okay.

Got any untrained force-sensitives yet?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm! Well okay.
> 
> Got any untrained force-sensitives yet?



At the moment, no.

I'm not opposed to Force Sensitives, especially if it stays in the 'untrained' and even preferably 'unknowning' direction. At least for the start. This is the Rebellion Era, after all, and its not exactly a good life choice to be a Force User and openly opposing the Empire.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Arr...I realize that. I'd have to be careful and work with you to make sure my choices were appropriate.

What sorts of characters do we have so far? Nichewise, rolewise...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 10, 2008)

The characters thread is here, though only my Istara, possum's Lia, and to a lesser extent blackrat's Duerr have been active recently.

Istara's something of a mish-mash. High noble with a technical background who used to be an undercover agent on her homeworld (Anaxes; a core world with a somewhat militaristic culture) and is now a junior engineering officer in the Rebel fleet.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Still level 4, or level 6 like everyone else?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Still level 4, or level 6 like everyone else?



6th level...use the guidelines in the first post, except for that part. Same credit amount in the first post, too. That, at least, isn't a huge deal.

As for what we've got...right now its Istara, which drothgery explained better than I would have. Lia is also a bit of a mish-mash with some pilot/soldier/knowledge together. I think Deurr's the only straightforward one...he likes to blow stuff up.

Speaking of which, if Blackrat doesn't see this and pop in, I'm going to send him a quick message to work on getting Deurr quickly out of the situation he's been stuck with(being the only PC out there and probably lost as to what to do...) and back with the rest of you guys asap.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay, cool, that helps a lot...

One more thing then. What sort of planet is Corulag? Heavy industrial? Rural? Pastoral? Oppressive?

Etc.

I think I know where I'm going mechanically, I just need some idea of the environment now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2008)

Corulag - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki

That's the (sort of) long version.

Put simply, Corulag's a Core World, very near Coruscant and very much an Imperial-held planet. One of the biggest Imperial Academy's is in Curamelle, the capital city and where the PCs currently are. There's also a nearby Sienar Fleet Systems facility, but its uh...dangerously off limits to the public and outside of the city. There's a few good pictures of the city structure on the wookipedia page there, but the non-city parts of the planet are, I believe, thick, bamboo-like forests and oceans.

Its not really oppressive, since the people are generally very Imperial loyal, but its definitely not a happy place to be a Rebel.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 10, 2008)

(ninja'd)


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 12, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Speaking of which, if Blackrat doesn't see this and pop in, I'm going to send him a quick message to work on getting Deurr quickly out of the situation he's been stuck with(being the only PC out there and probably lost as to what to do...) and back with the rest of you guys asap.




I'm here. And as you guessed, pretty at loss. .


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, concept is evolving. I have some questions.

1) It looks like you guys lost your Injury Treater, yes? Is this accurate? 

2) If I take Force Sensitive, will I be allowed to train the Use The Force skill?

3) If I take Force Sensitive, will I be allowed to take Force Talents (the "generic" force talents, of course, not Jedi ones)?

4) What about Force Powers? (since these require a feat called Force Training, I have a feeling not, but I figured I'd ask )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Okay, concept is evolving. I have some questions.
> 
> 1) It looks like you guys lost your Injury Treater, yes? Is this accurate?




Correct.



> 2) If I take Force Sensitive, will I be allowed to train the Use The Force skill?




It depends.

I am, admittedly, uncomfortable with a dedicated Force User of any kind in this game...at least right away. This is the Rebellion era after all. This isn't to say I'm against it entirely, just uncomfortable. I'll say right now, up front and honestly, that if there's a character fighting the Empire and using the Force, they are very, very likely to get noticed...and, well...you can take that to a conclusion on your own.

Now, that's not necessarily bad. In fact, it could provide interesting angles to take things in. BUT, I'm not sure I want that to overshadow the other players. Whether it would or not isn't something that could be answered right now, though.

I think it really comes down to the overall character concept. Is it conscious use of the Force? Is this person previously trained? Or is it just 'natural', happening without the character realizing it. Those strike me as very, very important questions to answer if there's a Force User involved.



> 3) If I take Force Sensitive, will I be allowed to take Force Talents (the "generic" force talents, of course, not Jedi ones)?




This probably gets the same answer as above.



> 4) What about Force Powers? (since these require a feat called Force Training, I have a feeling not, but I figured I'd ask )




...as well as this one...

Okay, some other thoughts. Force Talents and Powers wouldn't be out of the question entirely, and even actively training in the Force COULD be a possibility. BUT...BUT...this the Rebellion era. How would the person train? Who would train them? Its not just Jedi being hunted, its all Force Users. So it really does come down to scope. What, exactly, do you want this character to be able to do? Where do you see it going? I think I need a bit more on the details/background end of things to really give non-vague answers.

Though I'd also like to pose this to the rest of the group(all 3 of you, plus the 2 others that expressed interest if they're still around...). How do YOU guys feel about a Force User in the group? Though the details likely would make the answer more concrete for you guys, too, I figure its worth asking everyone. 

And Blackrat, I figured as much. I plan to get in a new post tomorrow in the IC thread, and I'll try to push things so that we can get poor Deurr down to where Istara and Lia are as quickly as possible.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Though I'd also like to pose this to the rest of the group(all 3 of you, plus the 2 others that expressed interest if they're still around...). How do YOU guys feel about a Force User in the group? Though the details likely would make the answer more concrete for you guys, too, I figure its worth asking everyone.



No problem for me. Though I am afraid of attracting wrong kind of attention to us.



> And Blackrat, I figured as much. I plan to get in a new post tomorrow in the IC thread, and I'll try to push things so that we can get poor Deurr down to where Istara and Lia are as quickly as possible.



How about them finding Deurr somewhere unconscious, with no memory what happened to the others?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2008)

Hee...yes, I suppose those questions were a bit ominous. Let me explain a bit where I'm coming from.

My thought is that this character is not trained externally. There may be some process of self-discovery, but probably not a whole lot to start with. 

The force powers I'm most interested in are not big, obvious things like picking up X-wings and knocking crowds off their feet. They're senses and visions, and defenses and healing.

At first, the sense of the character is of someone who's ability is outstripping her capacity to control it. Afflicted with Force-induced visions of past, present and future, but unable to understand them or what they are. She may seem disturbed or mad.

In time, I'd like to see her master these things, but I agree...this is the Rebellion, and there wouldn't be any trainers. If this is something to be pursued, it's something that needs to be done with limits, and within a concept and theme.

I'm interested in things like Farseeing and Force Perception and Visions. In Equibrium and Transfer Health and maaaaybe Damage Reduction and/or Negate Energy. With permission, and if it's appropriate, perhaps the animal befriending powers from the Witches of Dathomir tree...

The reason I ask about training Use The Force is because if it's not trained, it becomes a lot less useful to have just about any Force Talent or Power, since almost all of them key off of it. It's not a complaint, mind. It just impacts how I build the character. 

And if Force nuttiness is simply not appropriate for the game at all, I'm okay with that too. I can make a reg'lar old medical character.

Just let me know what y'all are comfortable with.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> How about them finding Deurr somewhere unconscious, with no memory what happened to the others?




I was originally thinking just having him head to find the other two after his group got back to the apartment...

...but I like your idea. I really, really like your idea. Almost, too much. In fact, you shouldn't give me good ideas like that, because its dangerous. I might use them. I might twist them into horrible, horrible things.



Shayuri,

That's the kind of Force power stuff I'm perfectly fine with. Unless it specifically fit the character, I have to say no to the Dathomiri stuff, but the rest is fine by me. A little healing help, visions of kinds, and such can easily be worked with and I like the way you've explained things on that end.

Consider me tentatively okay with it and willing to see where it goes. When it comes to looking at advancement, the possibility COULD exist for some kind of training, but its not something to count on. It would obviously depend on a great many things, most of which just aren't in place yet and I won't set in stone until things get rolling strongly again.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> I was originally thinking just having him head to find the other two after his group got back to the apartment...
> 
> ...but I like your idea. I really, really like your idea. Almost, too much. In fact, you shouldn't give me good ideas like that, because its dangerous. I might use them. I might twist them into horrible, horrible things.




Oh please do . I'm afraid the others might have met some horrible fate that Deurr barely escaped


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Oh please do . I'm afraid the others might have met some horrible fate that Deurr barely escaped



...or did he?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> ...or did he?




 indeed....


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> That's the kind of Force power stuff I'm perfectly fine with. Unless it specifically fit the character, I have to say no to the Dathomiri stuff, but the rest is fine by me. A little healing help, visions of kinds, and such can easily be worked with and I like the way you've explained things on that end.




FWIW, there's a Beast Trick talent in the KotOR book that isn't on the Witches of Dathomir tree.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 13, 2008)

I was looking at possibly using the Saga Edition Web Enhancement 1: The Tech Specialist. Is this a possibility?

Current Character: Duros Scoundrel 6


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2008)

Tailspinner said:


> I was looking at possibly using the Saga Edition Web Enhancement 1: The Tech Specialist. Is this a possibility?
> 
> Current Character: Duros Scoundrel 6




Istara and Duerr both have the Tech Specialist feat, so I'm going to guess yes. But it seems like it'd be hard to build a techie type without a lot of overlap with either my Istara or Blackrat's Duerr or both of them.

Istara's trained and focused in Use Computer and Mechanics, has the Tech Specialist feat, is trained in Knowledge (technology) and Knowledge (physical sciences), and has the Trace talent (electronic information gathering).

Duerr is trained and focused in Mechanics, has the Tech Specialist feat, and has the Personalized Modifications talent.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2008)

... or perhaps a Duros Soldier?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 14, 2008)

Tailspinner said:


> ... or perhaps a Duros Soldier?



Considering the group as it is, I think Soldier would likely do you better than going the tech route. Always glad to see Duros around, too.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Tebbo Keeg : Duros Soldier 6*

[sblock=Tebbo Keeg]Name: Tebbo Keeg
Species: Duros
Class: Soldier 6

Gender: Male
Age: 25
Height: 1.78 meters
Weight: 69 kg
Skin: Deep Azure
Eyes: Red

Known Languages: Basic & Durese

Strength: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Dexterity: 21 (+5) [16 points, +2 race, +1 level]
Constitution: 13 (+1) [6 points, -2 race, +1 level]
Intelligence: 10 (+0) [0 points, +2 race]
Wisdom: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Charisma: 8 (-1) [0 points]

Hit Points: 72 [30+6+8+10+10+3+5]
Threshhold: 19
Force Points: 8

Fort Defense: +19 [+6 level, +2 class, +1 Con]
Reflex Defense: +22 [+6 level, +1 class, +5 Dex]
Will Defense: +16 [+6 level, +0 Wis]

Base Attack Bonus: +6
Melee Attack Bonus: +7 [+6, +1 Str]
Ranged Attack Bonus: +11 [+6, +5 Dex]

Talents:
[level 1] Devastating Attack (rifles)
[level 3] Penetrating Attack (rifles)
[level 5] Weapon Specialization (rifles)

Feats:
[starting] Armor Proficiency (light, medium)
[starting] Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
[level 1] Point Blank Shot
[soldier 2] Weapon Focus (rifles)
[level 3] Vehicular Combat
[soldier 4] Precise Shot
[level 6] Skill Focus (pilot)
[soldier 6] Sniper

Skills:
Initiative +13 [+5 Dex]
Pilot +18 [+5 Dex, +5 Skill Focus]
Use Computer +8 [+0 Int][/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]Blaster Rifle, Heavy with enhanced low-light targeting scope and modified for improved accuracy (2000cr base + 2000cr mod + 400cr license + 1000cr scope = 5400cr, 7.2kg)
Blaster Carbine (900cr base + 180cr license = 1080cr, 2.2kg)
Comlink, long-range, miniaturized, encryption (250cr base cost x 2 mini x 10 encryption = 5000cr, 0.1kg)
Pocket Scrambler (400cr, 0.5kg)
Credit Chip (100cr, 0.1kg)
Electrobinoculars (1000cr, 1kg)
Flight Suit (1000cr, 3kg)
Bandolier (100cr, 2kg)
12 Power Packs (300cr, 1.2kg)
Power Recharger (100cr, 1kg)
Speeder Bike, modified for improved speed (6750cr base + 2000cr mod + 675cr license = 9425cr)
Credits (95cr)
Total (24000cr, 18.3kg)[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Tebbo Keeg had been part of a secret organization within the Repel Alliance cell here in Curamelle known as the Black Rancors. Trite Grimloo, an operative within the Rebel Alliance, had started the Black Rancors in order to carry out extremely hazardous operations. Trite was the only one that knew all of the members and the only one with any connections within the alliance. This was in fact a requirement as missions often exposed members to the very real possibility of capture and the less they knew the better. To better hide the identities of its members Trite had given each a number and he himself had been Rancor Leader. Tebbo was Rancor Seven.

Recently Trite had called a meeting for a particularly difficult mission and for the first time all of the members of the Black Rancors would be together. However, Tebbo was delayed by an imperial checkpoint and was late for the meeting. When he arrived he found Rancor Leader and ten others had been killed. From the looks of things they had been ambushed. It looked like the work of Imperial Stormtroopers. Not knowing what to do Tebbo has been searching for other members of the alliance in order to continue what he started. He also wishes to find out how the other Black Rancors were killed. He knows that besides Rancor Leader there were actually twelve members, so one is still unaccounted for.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry for delay...this week's been busy. I should have something up tomorrow evening. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's a draft of the sheet. Haven't done equipment, and may still tweak a skill, feat, or talent, but I think this is it.

[sblock=Summer]Name: Summer Merillo
Force Points: 8
Medium Human Scout 3 / Noble 3
Init: +10; Perception: +16
Languages: Basic, High Galactic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Fort 19 Ref 21 Will 21
Hit Points: 49 ; Threshold 19
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 6 squares (walking)
Melee +3 
Ranged +6
Base Attack +4; Grapple +3
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Chr 16
Talents: 
Noble
Force Perception
Visions

Scout
Acute Senses
Improved Initiative

Feats:
1 Force Sensitive
1 Skill Focus: Use The Force
3 Improved Defense
6 Force Training
Starting
Weapon Proficiency: Pistol
Weapon Proficiency: Rifle
Weapon Proficiency: Simple
Bonus
Noble 2 - Skill Focus: Treat Injury
Scout 2 - Skill Training: Survival

Skills: 
Initiative +10
Persuasion +11
Deception +11
Knowledge: Life Sciences +9
Ride +10
Treat Injury +15
Use Computer +9
Use Force +16
Survival +10

Force Powers: 
Farseeing
Negate Energy
Vital Transfer

Cash: 14420
Weapons
- Stun Baton, +3 to hit, 1d6-1 dmg/2d6 stun, 15cr
- Sporting Blaster Pistol, +6 to hit, 3d4 dmg/stun, 315cr
- - Hip Holster, 25cr
- Sporting Blaster Rifle, +6 to hit, 3d6 dmg/2d6 stun, 840cr
- - Enhanced Lowlight Targeting Scope, 1000cr

Armor
None

Gear
Short Range Holocomlink, 125cr
Code Cylinder (Merillo Estate Access), 500cr
Credit Chip, 10cr
Datapad, 1000cr
Electrobinoculars, 1000cr
Holorecorder, 100cr
Medpac, 100cr
Medical Kit, 600 (not carried)
Surgical Kit, 1000cr (not carried)
All-temperature cloak, 100cr
Utility Belt, 500cr
Power Generator, 750cr (not carried)
Power recharger, 100cr (not carried)
Sensor Pack, 1500cr (not carried)

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height: 1.66 meters
Weight: 55.2 kg
Hair: Chestnut brown
Eyes: Dark brown

Appearance:

Summer is gracefully built; slim and willowy. She wears her chestnut brown hair loose and straight; it hangs to just between her shoulder blades. Her face is smooth and pretty, with its elegant cheekbones softened by the last lingering hints of youthful roundness. Her eyes are dark and expressive, deep and wide and hurt. Lately her looks have been marred by the dark circles under them that come from night after night of poor sleep, and day after day of never knowing when what she's seeing is happening. She frequently reacts to things no one else can see, and has clearly been pushed right up to, possibly even a bit over, her emotional endurance by these strange...yet often accurate...visions of past, present, and future.

Background:
Pending[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 17, 2008)

Both of the characters stats look good to my eye. I'll give them one more once over tonight and then get some HP rolled.

So, obviously, the important thing we need for both is a background and reason for being on Corulag. Honestly, the latter is more important at the moment than the former. The sooner we have the stats and why the characters are where they are, the sooner you can jump into the action.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2008)

My first thought was that Summer was a native. Daughter of some important family. She likes haunting the family holdings...large areas of bamboo forest preserved because the lord of the house likes to hunt. Because she's weird and discomforting, they don't discourage her from things that keep her from embarrassing the family. Like being out of the house a lot.

Being sensitive as she is, she tends to be aware, if sometimes only subliminally, of the awful things the Imperials that visit the estate have done...so she avoids contact with them. It also means she's not an Imperial sympathizer, despite the toadying of her parents and siblings.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> My first thought was that Summer was a native. Daughter of some important family. She likes haunting the family holdings...large areas of bamboo forest preserved because the lord of the house likes to hunt. Because she's weird and discomforting, they don't discourage her from things that keep her from embarrassing the family. Like being out of the house a lot.
> 
> Being sensitive as she is, she tends to be aware, if sometimes only subliminally, of the awful things the Imperials that visit the estate have done...so she avoids contact with them. It also means she's not an Imperial sympathizer, despite the toadying of her parents and siblings.



That'll work fine.

Only things to note on that are that the family estate would be anywhere but directly north of Curamelle(the capital), as that's where the Sienar research facility is and its insanely heavily guarded and restricted.

Beyond that, the only thing that's worth bringing up in direct relation to getting you into the action is why she's in Curamelle. I'm already going through ways to get her in contact with the group, or part of it, right away. The fact that there's been a massive explosion that may/may not have taken some lives would help out with her Force Sensitivity as it would be hard enough to miss with just eyesight.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright...HP for the two new characters.

Tebbo: 72 (30+6+8+10+10+3+5)

Also, his damage threshold would be 19

Summer: 49 (18+6+1+2+8+8+6)


When you're done with the characters and have the feats/skills finalized...go ahead and post the stats in the character thread(link in my sig). As soon as the character is there and we've got at least the basic framework of a background(Summer has that so far), I'll get you into the IC thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2008)

Where did the explosion take place?

I'm thinking the Merillo estate is probably on the outskirts of Curamelle. If the explosion wasn't too centrally located, perhaps it can be adjacent. If it was deep in the city, or in the restricted area, then Summer could have been in the city at the time. She doesn't spend -all- her time by herself. 

Perhaps she's doing a little shopping, or is just drawn by a vague feeling something's going to happen. Once the explosion takes place, she'd definitely want to get involved since she has medical training. She's mostly been into vetrinary science previously, but the Treat Injury skill doesn't differentiate.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Where did the explosion take place?
> 
> I'm thinking the Merillo estate is probably on the outskirts of Curamelle. If the explosion wasn't too centrally located, perhaps it can be adjacent. If it was deep in the city, or in the restricted area, then Summer could have been in the city at the time. She doesn't spend -all- her time by herself.
> 
> Perhaps she's doing a little shopping, or is just drawn by a vague feeling something's going to happen. Once the explosion takes place, she'd definitely want to get involved since she has medical training. She's mostly been into vetrinary science previously, but the Treat Injury skill doesn't differentiate.



[sblock]It was deep in the city on the upper levels where all the rich and Imperials are. So we definitely want Summer in the city. If this works for you, I've thought of a way to basically get you in on the action pretty much immediately:

Currently, one of the PCs and an NPC are trapped in a hangar overrun by Imperials. My thought is that said hangar could be the property of her family, and she could have been there as the Imperials moved in, meaning she's basically stuck in there with them.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2008)

[sblock=For Gm]That could work! I was even considering buying a landspeeder for her, since she has like...14000 credits left over after I bought more equipment than she'd ever need...a great deal of which is at a semipermenant campsite out in the wilderness of the estate that she's set up so she can be out for extended periods.

She can park it in the hangar...perhaps just returning from a sojourn when it all happens, hence her having her gear and weapons and stuff with her...which I'm sure won't be handy.  [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Alright...HP for the two new characters.
> 
> Tebbo: 72 (30+6+8+10+10+3+5)
> 
> ...




Updated character, added equipment, & added background.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in there.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> When you're done with the characters and have the feats/skills finalized...go ahead and post the stats in the character thread(link in my sig). As soon as the character is there and we've got at least the basic framework of a background, I'll get you into the IC thread.




Tebbo is in the character thread, now.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2008)

Both of the characters look good.

I've been slow this week moreso than usual thanks to being somewhat sick, but tonight I'll give both characters a good look over and get you both into the game right away. Which means IC posts tonight, too...likely fairly late, though.

Also, for Tebbo, I'll have some extra little information for him due to his connection to a local Rebel cell.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm looking forward to meeting Summer in the hangar... Deurr isn't, he'll propably cry in despair for having to put up with another human... But I am


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this a 'still recruiting' game at this point?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Both of the characters look good.
> 
> I've been slow this week more so than usual thanks to being somewhat sick, but tonight I'll give both characters a good look over and get you both into the game right away. Which means IC posts tonight, too...likely fairly late, though.




Well, get well soon and all that. Istara can't save the galaxy by herself .


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting Summer in the hangar... Deurr isn't, he'll propably cry in despair for having to put up with another human... But I am




Hah, it should be fun. Though it seems almost too easy to torture poor Deurr. Gotta find new ways other than "look, other aliens!" somehow. Hm...maybe taking away all his explosives...



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Is this a 'still recruiting' game at this point?




Its kind of a 'haven't edited the title in a week but wouldn't be ENTIRELY averse to one more if someone was interested and had a good concept' at this point...though I will go edit out that recruiting part of the main thread title now that I think about it.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, get well soon and all that. Istara can't save the galaxy by herself




Thanks.  And Istara can save the galaxy by herself just fine. It'll just...take a long time. A very, very long time.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Thanks.  And Istara can save the galaxy by herself just fine. It'll just...take a long time. A very, very long time.




Heh.

[sblock=infinities]
_I'm getting too old for this._ Grand Admiral Istara Kandorian Serrano thought. _But we just might be able to finish off the Imperial Fleet for good here._

Fifty years of two steps forward and one step back for the Rebellion had left her where she was. Was it twenty years ago that Ackbar had been killed, leaving her in sole command of the Alliance fleet? Thirty since the Anaxsi Rebellion had began a chain that ended with half the core worlds defecting to the Alliance? Forty since her youngest child was born? Her husband Waric, dead shortly after after that in attack that was aimed at her? Fifteen since her oldest died, an admiral in his own right? Ten since her granddaughter received her commission? Twenty-five since her flagship had left Kandorian Heavy Industries' then-new shipyards and finally gave the Rebellion capital ships designed from the start for war? Five since the death of what she desperately hoped was the last Dark Lord of the Sith to seize the reigns of power in the Empire?

And for all that, the war in many ways seemed to have been over three decades of her and Thrawn grappling across thousands of kilometers of space, neither able to decisively beat each other, while the Alliance slowly won on other fronts. This wasn't the first time she'd believed going into a battle that she was poised for a victory that would finally break the Empire. This time, though, Thrawn wouldn't get away. There was nowhere for him to retreat to. And she had more ships, better ships, and better crews on those ships -- both in terms of experience and training. If she couldn't win here, she ought to resign, but the Empire had pulled surprised out of nowhere before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 24, 2008)

After a look over the stats...they look good to my eye.

So I'll get an IC post up to bring in our two new players in just a bit...

Beyond that, here's a bit of extra info for Tebbo.

Tebbo:[sblock]This is all knowledge that would have come from the local Rebel cell.

While most of the cell in Curamelle was definitely gone, or at least scattered, there was a contact with a group of starfighters just a few days prior. Apparently they were shot down and at least some of the local Alliance members had been sent to outside the city to find them, as at least one of them sent a quick transmission after the starfighter had been shot down.

Also, beyond Tebbo's group, there was a lot of tension within the local cell in the last few weeks. Most of it came from a desire of one of the members, a young Kel Dor who's name you couldn't remember, to take direct action against the Empire on the planet more than was currently being done. Generally, the others saw his ideas as a risk to exposing everyone and was not as important as simply building a strong base of people across the city. The day before the Black Rancors were ambushed, the entire Alliance cell nearly fell apart, with the Kel Dor and at least ten others going with him and the few remaining members lost as to what to do.

It was at that point that the Rancors were sent to track down the stray members of the cell, if only to make sure they didn't fall into Imperial hands and reveal the rest of the cell.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 24, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Hah, it should be fun. Though it seems almost too easy to torture poor Deurr. Gotta find new ways other than "look, other aliens!" somehow. Hm...maybe taking away all his explosives...




[Darth Vader]NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!![/Darth Vader] 

On another issue. Added a poor picture of Deurr to the character thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr GM sir, does this security station Summer's at provide any controls, or is it just a monitoring station? Can she try to override the lockdown on the elevator?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Mr GM sir, does this security station Summer's at provide any controls, or is it just a monitoring station? Can she try to override the lockdown on the elevator?



There are indeed controls to attempt such an action...apologies for not mentioning as such.


----------



## possum (Oct 29, 2008)

Yikes, sorry for being so silent in the past week, but my old computer died on me and it took me a short while to get a new one.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 4, 2008)

Bump?

Also, I'm toying with the idea of starting an infinities game set approximately 25 years after the end of RotJ, half-based on what I tossed out up thread a bit.

The major changes to the Star Wars universe...

1. Luke didn't get his shuttle out in time; he died in the explosion of the second death star (the side effect of this is that no one knows what really happened with Luke, Vader, and the Emperor).
2. The Emperor had no clones.
3. Vong? What Vong?
4. The empire's leadership held together somewhat better without Palpatine than it did in canon.
5. Because of point #1, anyone conceived after the Battle of Endor has been butterflied out of existence (for example, with no knowledge of Vader's redemption, Han and Leia certainly don't name a child after Anakin).

... end result being that the Galactic Civil War is still going on.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 5, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Also, I'm toying with the idea of starting an infinities game set approximately 25 years after the end of RotJ, half-based on what I tossed out up thread a bit.




Sounds interesting. Keep us posted. I am definitely interested.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2008)

Tailspinner said:


> Sounds interesting. Keep us posted. I am definitely interested.




I will.

I'm trying to hash out a very high-level time line from 5ABY - 30 ABY, some major NPCs, and such...

5 ABY - Battle of Endor; 2nd Death Star destroyed - Darth Vader, the Emperor, and Luke Skywalker killed; Alliance to Restore the Republic makes major advances in the immediate aftermath
6 ABY - New Republic declared; Leia Organa Solo withdraws from politics to seek out Force lore, as there are no known living Jedi, Padme Solo born to Leia Organa Solo and Han Solo, Eryk Serrano born to Istara Kandorian Serrano and Waric Serrano
9 ABY - Darth [Something] seizes control of the Empire, makes significant gains with Adm. Thrawn as his principal Naval commander in the field; Luke Solo born
11 ABY - Adm. Ackbar killed in action over Anaxes; Adm. Istara Kandorian Serrano takes command of Republic Fleet and defeats Thrawn over her homeworld; Darth [Something] killed
13 ABY - Leia Solo establishes a Jedi academy to build a new Jedi Order with the help of other force-sensitives she has found over the last 7 years
14 ABY - Adm. Serrano moves her flagship to the Kandorian Heavy Industries Heavy Cruiser _Freedom_; KHI becomes the primary source for Republic capital ships (replacing the Mon Calimari designs used earlier in the war)
16 ABY - After several failed attempts to take Courscant, the New Republic decides to permanently establish its capital on Anaxes
17 ABY - Grand Moff [Something] takes control of the Empire, begins major new offensive on the Republic (which controls about 15% of what was the Old Republic at this point)
22 ABY - Padme Solo, Eryk Serrano enter Jedi training
26 ABY - Leia Solo assassinated by a Sith agent; Padme Solo takes over the Jedi Order despite her youth
27 ABY - Darth [SomethingElse], having killed Leia, becomes Empress
31 ABY - Present day

The New Republic controls ~25% of the Old Repubic, the Empire controls ~50% of the Old Republic; the remaining 25% (mostly areas where neither the Old Republic nor the Empire ever exercised much control) is independent or controlled by resurgent factions such as the Hutts. The Republic maintains its capital on the fortress world of Anaxes, and controls several other Core worlds, including Corellia. However, it does not control Coruscant or Corulag.


----------



## possum (Nov 6, 2008)

I would suggest having the two Sith be canon characters.  Possibly have Jerec be the first Sith, as he likely had the best chance to claim being a Sith after the death of Palpatine.  Possibly, he set his "eyes" off the Valley in an attempt to rule the galaxy through more conventional means.  Perhaps he never caught Rahn.

As for the Empress...  C'mon, you gotta go for Lumiya...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2008)

possum said:


> As for the Empress...  C'mon, you gotta go for Lumiya...




Probably. But I was thinking maybe of throwing everyone for a loop and using Mara Jade there.


----------



## possum (Nov 6, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Probably. But I was thinking maybe of throwing everyone for a loop and using Mara Jade there.




Sounds good.  I still like Lumiya, though.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm interested.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> I'm interested.




Cool. Though why I always get ideas for new games in late fall/early winter (which is about the worst time to try and start one), I don't know...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 10, 2008)

Bump, again.

AMG, are you sill around? Sick? Caught up with midterms? Hardware problems? Writer's block?

As for my efforts, well, I'm putting together a pretty extensive collection of notes on the people and technology of my alt-31 ABY Star Wars universe, but I don't really want to start recruiting just yet, because I'm probably going to be traveling on business next week and definitely visiting family over Thanksgiving after that.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2008)

bump to keep this from scrolling off the first page


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's the recruiting thread for my new game: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/245026-star-wars-republic-empire-recruiting.html


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2008)

(post-Thanksgiving bump)


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2008)

(pre-Christmas bump)


----------

